# What's For Dessert?



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We don't have dessert _every night_, 
but when we do, I do it up!
I made Hershey's Best Brownies, 
sans the Creamy Frosting this time (DH loves that!)
topped with Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream
and Hershey's York Peppermint Sundae Syrup
MMM!

How about you, what did you have?


----------



## Dawgluver

Halloween candy assortment!  Two mini Heath Bars and 5 mini packs of strawberry Twizzlers.  And somehow a mini Kit Kat snuck in there, how'd that happen?  

Love mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks yummy, kgirl.  I'm having a bowl of mint chocolate chip ice cream as I type.


----------



## menumaker

You are all Bad !!!! ( Only because it looks lip smacking good and I don't have any) 
and I'm not going back into town which was MANIC because tomorrow is a holiday here and _some_ shops are closed for a whole half day! Yes you did 
read that right. 
And I didn't sleep at all well last night....
and I'm getting fat.....
and ...................................It will have to be the cooking chocolate, these are desperate times


----------



## Katie H

Today is our wedding anniversary and, as we've set tradition, we'll be having wedding cake for our dessert.

Every year on our anniversary, we have the bakery that made our wedding cake make an 8-inch version of it.

We're looking forward to it.  I'll take a picture of it later and share it.  Too bad I can't share the cake, too.  It's so delicious, which is one of the reasons we like to enjoy it again on our anniversary.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I don't have a sweet tooth, so I'm very boring when it comes to dessert. I'm not a fan of ice cream or candy, unless it's dark chocolate. If I'm really craving something, I usually have some fruit. Right now I have pomegranates in the fridge. 

If I'm feeling like being decadent, I might have a sugar-free popsicle.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Katie H said:


> Today is our wedding anniversary and, as we've set tradition, we'll be having wedding cake for our dessert.
> 
> Every year on our anniversary, we have the bakery that made our wedding cake make an 8-inch version of it.
> 
> We're looking forward to it.  I'll take a picture of it later and share it.  Too bad I can't share the cake, too.  It's so delicious, which is one of the reasons we like to enjoy it again on our anniversary.



Katie, what a terrific way to celebrate your special day.
How many years have you and yours been married?
What kind of cake do you have?
I have a picture of our wedding cake somewhere,
unfortunately the shop that our cake is no more 
(not to mention 3000 miles away from us now)
but it was so good that guests at our wedding were trying to steal cake from each other 
I'll find that photo ...


----------



## Katie H

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Katie, what a terrific way to celebrate your special day.
> How many years have you and yours been married?
> What kind of cake do you have?
> I have a picture of our wedding cake somewhere,
> unfortunately the shop that our cake is no more
> (not to mention 3000 miles away from us now)
> but it was so good that guests at our wedding were trying to steal cake from each other
> I'll find that photo ...



I was a widow when Glenn and I were married.  This year is our 5th anniversary.

Our cake is a vanilla-butternut with raspberry filling and vanilla buttercream icing.  The cake recipe is one the bakery developed and is beyond tasty.  We just love it and our anniversary is a justifiable excuse to enjoy another cake.

Our anniversary cake is just like our wedding cake, except smaller.  Our wedding cake topper was a blue motorcycle.  We're bike riders and our bike is blue.


----------



## Addie

Nov. 6th is the Church Fair. I am going to make a Lemon Poppy Seed Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting. Today after I get back from running errands, I am going to candy the lemon slices for the outside. And then get all the dry ingredients together in a large plastic bag.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Steve Kroll said:


> I don't have a sweet tooth, so I'm very boring when it comes to dessert. I'm not a fan of ice cream or candy, unless it's dark chocolate. If I'm really craving something, I usually have some fruit. Right now I have pomegranates in the fridge.
> 
> If I'm feeling like being decadent, I might have a sugar-free popsicle.







For the entire year of 2013, I had DH a regime to take off
his extra poundage (95 pounds in total after it was all said and done)
and I would make this dessert for DH to get over that hump.
I'd get different flavored light yogurts and do up a parfait
using fresh fruits and cereal (Kashi Go Lean Cinnamon Crumble)
and believe it or not, it was GOOD!
Quite satisfying really, and he still requests this for dessert


----------



## tinlizzie

This morning I mixed up pumpkin pie from the Libby's Pumpkin label.  Used a store-bought crust and ended up with way too much filling.  In full uh-oh mode, I crushed some gingersnaps, added soft butter for a crumb 'crust,' and in the end had a full pie and six Uh-Oh Pumpkin Tarts, although they're more like muffins with a soft pumpkin top.    Who needs Mighty Mouse?  

Is anyone besides me picturing Andy Kaufman doing his lip-sync of the Mighty Mouse theme -- "Here I come to save the day."


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I made too much pumpkin filling one time.  I took the remaining batter, added flour and baking powder and turned it into yummy waffles.  They were a hit with the pumpkin pie flavor.  The texture was crispy on the outside, and soft inside.

Your solution sounds yummy too.  I'm thinking both would be great with a little Chantilly cream on top.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I mixed up pumpkin pie from the Libby's Pumpkin label.  Used a store-bought crust and ended up with way too much filling.  In full uh-oh mode, I crushed some gingersnaps, added soft butter for a crumb 'crust,' and in the end had a full pie and six Uh-Oh Pumpkin Tarts, although they're more like muffins with a soft pumpkin top.    Who needs Mighty Mouse?
> 
> Is anyone besides me picturing Andy Kaufman doing his lip-sync of the Mighty Mouse theme -- "Here I come to save the day."



I have always found that the Libby's recipe does make a lot of filling. So you need a really deep dish pie plate. Not the standard Pyrex one. 

I used to know all the words to Might Mouse. Used to go around the house singing it until the kids one day told me to SHUT UP! How rude. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsPa8QgGGkc


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Happy Halloween*



Dear Niece-in-law sent DH and I a pretty box 
of Sea Salt Milk Chocolate covered Caramels for Halloween, YUM! 
This is dessert tonight (well this afternoon too)
... just two, that's it, no more


----------



## Addie

Well, with all this talk of Halloween candy, I finally broke down and bought myself a Hershey's Chocolate bar. Dark chocolate. That's it for the year.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22124
> For the entire year of 2013, I had DH a regime to take off
> his extra poundage (95 pounds in total after it was all said and done)
> and I would make this dessert for DH to get over that hump.
> I'd get different flavored light yogurts and do up a parfait
> using fresh fruits and cereal (Kashi Go Lean Cinnamon Crumble)
> and believe it or not, it was GOOD!
> Quite satisfying really, and he still requests this for dessert



I sometimes have yogurt for breakfast with blueberries, fresh squeezed lemon juice, and splenda. I've been trying not to keep cereal or breads in the house just to cut back on the carbs a bit. But that does sound good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Steve Kroll said:


> I sometimes have yogurt for breakfast with blueberries, fresh squeezed lemon juice, and splenda. I've been trying not to keep cereal or breads in the house just to cut back on the carbs a bit. But that does sound good.



Steve,

When I need a simple low carb dessert I make cannoli filling and serve it in a wine glass.  Ricotta cheese, whipped cream, almond or vanilla extract, cinnamon and a packet or two of splenda folded together.  Garnish can be a few chopped pistachio nuts and or a grating of bitter chocolate.

This stuff is so good it makes me think I'm still in the game!


----------



## GotGarlic

I also have yogurt (vanilla flavored, but I like the idea of using extract - mine is homemade) for breakfast sometimes, with honey, fresh fruit and and a sprinkle of nuts or granola. It makes a great dessert, too


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dear Niece-in-law emailed me a new recipe for Fresh Apple Cake, 
saying that it was the best she's ever had.  
Not crazy about the icing.
So for breakfast this morning, we each whacked off a hunk
and scraped off the icing


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22146 View attachment 22147
> 
> Dear Niece-in-law emailed me a new recipe for Fresh Apple Cake,
> saying that it was the best she's ever had.
> Not crazy about the icing.
> So for breakfast this morning, we each whacked off a hunk
> and scraped off the icing



What was wrong with the icing? The cake looks like something served in the Big Hall for Henry VIII. 

I once watch a show many, many moons ago about the food served at the feasts for dear ole Henry. It was cooked with what recipes were available from that time. The stuffed heart of a stag turned me off. But I was interested in the desserts.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie, the icing was like a caramel sauce and too gloppy as well as overly sweet for our taste anyways.  DH and I like a simple, moist cake with more of a glaze than icing.  We both agreed, _IF_ I were to make this a again, I'd make it like a bundt cake with a bourbon glaze 
(Our window guys were here yesterday, a young man and his helper and I offered them each a slice... one liked it the other did not)


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Addie, the icing was like a caramel sauce and too gloppy as well as overly sweet for our taste anyways.  DH and I like a simple, moist cake with more of a glaze than icing.  We both agreed, _IF_ I were to make this a again, I'd make it like a bundt cake with a bourbon glaze
> (Our window guys were here yesterday, a young man and his helper and I offered them each a slice... one liked it the other did not)



I am with you. Overly sweet turns me off. The one frosting(?) I hate is fondant. I just refuse to eat any part of that cake. What ever happened to good ole butter cream frosting?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Made these a few weeks back and shared with the neighbors

The yellow cake recipe that I have makes three layers, 
and that does not fit in my covered cake pedestal, 
so I made a dozen cupcakes and two 8 inch rounds, 
made up a batch of Chocolate Italian Butter Cream Frosting, 
my first time with that recipe and hit it out of the park, 
even if I do say so myself 
not too sweet, fluffy yumminess


----------



## Addie

My kind of gal! Those look absolutely fabulous! Send me one please. Today I am making the Lemon Poppy Seed Cake for the church fair. It calls for a Cream Cheese frosting. Not a sweet frosting at all. I will take a pic and post it. 

I have a set of Blue Willow dishes. They are heavy stoneware and I find it hard to put them away or even wash them. So I am going to put the cake on one of the dinner plates and tell them I don't want the dish back. Little by little I am going to get rid of those dang dishes. I want Corelle ones. But as long as I have these ones I can't handle, I don't have the room for any more.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Hershey's Best Brownies Deluxe*

 

I made Hershey's Best Brownies recipe, but I just couldn't
leave well enough alone.
I'm not a fan of the Creamy Brownie Frosting...
So, rather than mix in nuts and chocolate chips, I sprinkled
them over the top.  The chips melted just a bit to make
a gorgeous ooey-gooey bite.
But wait, then I had to gild the lily farther.
I drizzled the tops of the cut pieces of brownies with
Vanilla Candy Melt.
Oh My!!
Umm, they're almost gone, DH LOVES these.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> My kind of gal! Those look absolutely fabulous! Send me one please. Today I am making the Lemon Poppy Seed Cake for the church fair. It calls for a Cream Cheese frosting. Not a sweet frosting at all. I will take a pic and post it.
> 
> I have a set of Blue Willow dishes. They are heavy stoneware and I find it hard to put them away or even wash them. So I am going to put the cake on one of the dinner plates and tell them I don't want the dish back. Little by little I am going to get rid of those dang dishes. I want Corelle ones. But as long as I have these ones I can't handle, I don't have the room for any more.



Addie, did you make that cake? I'd love to see some photos


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*How About Some Dessert?*

 

(not the prettiest, but...)

Store bought Puff Pastry 
Sliced Apples tossed in Cinnamon and Sugar
bake to GBD (Golden Brown & Delicious)
top with a scoop or two of Ice Cream

Now how easy was that?


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22339 View attachment 22340
> 
> (not the prettiest, but...)
> 
> Store bought Puff Pastry
> Sliced Apples tossed in Cinnamon and Sugar
> bake to GBD (Golden Brown & Delicious)
> top with a scoop or two of Ice Cream
> 
> Now how easy was that?



I am not one for pretty, delicious first. Then if you want to make pretty, knock yourself out. A quick bite of apple pie!


----------



## Addie

K. I just noticed you quest regarding the poppy seed cake. I did make it, but it went to the church for the fair as fast as my scooter would get it there. Otherwise I would have eaten it. I love lemon anything.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

New Year's Eve dessert, 
Chocolate Ganache cake with fresh 
whiiped cream with Kahlua, 
MMM


----------



## Steve Kroll

This is the first dessert I've had in two months. Low carb mini pumpkin cheesecakes with whipped cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Can you share the recipe or link?  Looks wonderful.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Let's see if the Google Book link below works. If not, I'll write it out, although I have to give credit to the author.

Dana Carpender's Individual Pumpkin Pies

FWIW, I used Splenda as the sweetener.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Perfect!  Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The pumpkin pie recipe looks great!

I think I will make a half batch in two ramekins and freeze the rest of the plain pumpkin for another recipe!  

Six servings of anything can be a problem in my house!


----------



## Kathleen

That sounds amazing!  I've got a few sugar pie pumpkins left from the garden.  I may need to cook one for this recipe!  Mmmm!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> The pumpkin pie recipe looks great!
> 
> I think I will make a half batch in two ramekins and freeze the rest of the plain pumpkin for another recipe!
> 
> Six servings of anything can be a problem in my house!



I make pumpkin soup with chicken broth, sour cream, cumin, S&P.  Quite simple for leftover pumpkin.  And diabetes friendly.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make pumpkin soup with chicken broth, sour cream, cumin, S&P.  Quite simple for leftover pumpkin.  And diabetes friendly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Classic Blueberry Crumb Cake*

This is my second year of making this recipe from Martha Stewart.
Classic Blueberry Crumb Cake 
I only dreamed of making this in Hawaii due to the cost of fresh berries there.



DH has eaten, yet again the entire cake, so I much make another, 
it's a good thing that blueberries are even cheaper this year.
(Come on man! Doesn't mine look JUST LIKE MARTHA'S?!)
I'm really happy the way it came out.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This is my second year of making this recipe from Martha Stewart.
> Classic Blueberry Crumb Cake
> I only dreamed of making this in Hawaii due to the cost of fresh berries there.
> 
> View attachment 23023
> 
> DH has eaten, yet again the entire cake, so I much make another,
> it's a good thing that blueberries are even cheaper this year.
> (Come on man! Doesn't mine look JUST LIKE MARTHA'S?!)
> I'm really happy the way it came out.



Of course it does. In fact it looks even better. She finally realized that there are a lot of home cooks better than her. So this week, she sold her company.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie, I didn't know that (but I've been part of the walking dead for awhile now, so...)
Funny thing, the blueberries that you buy from California are from the area where my Mother lives, in the San Joaquin valley, "the food basket of the world"...
When I buy the fruits from the farms directly, they're are _SOOOOO_ much better than anything I get in the markets.  
She emailed my this afternoon and told me that the berry farm will be done July 4th weekend and it's still questionable if they will open next year due to the drought.
California Peaches may by gone next year as well, no water, so the farms are doing their last pick this past week and "tipping" their trees, aka letting them die and then push them over and burning them... they can't afford to BUY water!  I saw this last year, but not much, Mom says it's everywhere this year.
ARGH!!!
I might be making a fast car trip out there to grab a flat.


----------



## msmofet

We don't have dessert very often but we had this recently. I can only find the chocolate dessert cups at one store.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet, I LOVE those chocolate dessert cups!
We had those in our closest supermarket, but it wasn't for very long.
I haven't seen them again.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, that looks so good, MsM!


----------



## msmofet

Thank you. I love strawberry shortcake.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I've got one that started as an experiment and turned out great.  DW loves it and it's fast and simple.

Cut your favorite kind of apple in half, from top to bottom.  Remove the stems, buds, and seed-core.  place the apple halves into seperate ramekins, skin-side down.  Top each half with a tbs. each of brown sugar and butter.  Add 1/4 tsp. of vanilla extract to each.  Pop the ramekins into a microwave and nuke on highest setting for four minutes.  Serve with ice cream, or let cool and serve with whipped cream.  If you want, you can sprinkle on a little cinnamon, or nutmeg, but the butterscotch sauce is scrumptious enough that it's great just as is.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet, I love strawberry shortcake, too! Looks yummy! 

Chief, that sounds great, and it's nice and easy! Thanks


----------



## taxlady

Chief, I'm going to have to give that a try. It does sound easy and tasty.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

J-E-L-L-O !!



I was trying to think of something different for dessert yesterday and I found a stray box of Fruit Punch Jello in the cupboard.  This called for a quick dash to the local market for some Reddi Whip !!  
Now come on, when was the last time you had Jello with whipped cream?


----------



## taxlady

I'm making strawberry ice cream. It's just about to go in the ice cream maker.


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> J-E-L-L-O !!
> 
> View attachment 23391
> 
> I was trying to think of something different for dessert yesterday and I found a stray box of Fruit Punch Jello in the cupboard.  This called for a quick dash to the local market for some Reddi Whip !!
> Now come on, when was the last time you had Jello with whipped cream?



Last night sugar free black cherry with whipped cream.


----------



## Andy M.

Some lemon squares leftover from yesterday's dinner.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm experimenting with a low carb Coconut Cheesecake recipe. So far, so good.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would say so, Steve!  Looks luscious!


----------



## creative

Well I held a dinner party yesterday so I have some left over apricot and amaretti icecream that I made.  It's a superb recipe (having brandy, custard and cream - along with apricots and crushed amaretti biscuits).


----------



## FoodieFanatic

That cheesecake looks delicious, Steve!

I had 7 M&M's.  And, they now melt in your hand.  Remember when they use to advertise, "Melts in your mouth, not in your hand."  Not true anymore.  My hand looked like a rainbow melted in it!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

What cheesecake.  I don't see any cheesecake.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm experimenting with a low carb Coconut Cheesecake recipe. So far, so good.



Crust is made from???

A coconut flour shortbread crust would be nice.


----------



## Cheryl J

That looks divine, Steve!  I'm a big fan of coconut and interested in your recipe, too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found Dark Chocolate Cocoa, made brownies with pistachios and topped them with ice cream


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> That looks divine, Steve!  I'm a big fan of coconut and interested in your recipe, too.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Crust is made from???
> 
> A coconut flour shortbread crust would be nice.



The crust is made from a combination of almond and coconut flour. I use this recipe (it's also the same recipe I used for the quiche I made last week):
Keto Pie Crust | Ruled Me

Don't pre-bake the crust, though. I made that mistake. The 40 minutes of cooking time with the filling should be sufficient.

For the Filling:
2/3 cup unsweetened coconut flakes, divided
2 8-oz pks Philadelphia brand Neufchâtel cheese, softened
1/2 cup coconut milk (you can use the leftover for a curry)
1 cup Swerve brand confectioners style sweetener (or your favorite sugar substitute, to taste)
1/2 tsp vanilla
2 eggs

For the Topping:
1.5 cups heavy cream
1/2 tsp vanilla
Sugar substitute, to taste (I use Swerve confectioners style)

Pre-heat oven to 350F

Toast the coconut flakes in a dry pan over medium low heat on the stove top, stirring frequently. Don't let it burn. Set it to the side to cool.

In a food processor, combine half of the toasted coconut flakes, Neufchâtel, coconut milk, sweetener, and vanilla. Process until smooth. Add the eggs and process for a few more seconds, until just combined. Pour the filling into the pie shell.

Bake for 40-45 minutes. The filling will still be jiggly at this point.

Allow to cool completely. Whip the cream with the vanilla and sugar substitute. Top the cheesecake with the whipped cream and scatter the remaining toasted coconut flakes over the top.

Chill for several hours before serving. 

Makes 12 servings.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 23459
> 
> I found Dark Chocolate Cocoa, made brownies with pistachios and topped them with ice cream



That looks so divine. Chocolate cake is to absolutely die for when made with dark chocolate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> The crust is made from a combination of almond and coconut flour. I use this recipe (it's also the same recipe I used for the quiche I made last week):
> Keto Pie Crust | Ruled Me



Thank you, Steve!  C&P


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A coconut flour shortbread crust would be nice.




MMM, that sounds good, dish PF!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> That looks so divine. Chocolate cake is to absolutely die for when made with dark chocolate.



Addie, when I was mixing the ingredients also when I pulled the pan from the oven, it actually look pretty gross.  But I had never baked with dark chocolate before, I presented it nicely in my domed cake pedestal and topped each serving with Blue Bunny Bunny Tracks, and it was a hit.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I REALLY needed a baked good of some sort yesterday, so I made 
Quaker® Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookies into bars with Dried Blueberries.

Meh... I subed the raisins for dried blueberries and used the "new recipe" that 's on the boxtop.
This recipe comes out crunchier than I prefer.  It was good, but, meh...



I still like the old recipe better.
This recipe has more butter and brown sugar, chewier, MMM!
I mean, COME ON MAN!
Doesn't that look delish?


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 23475
> 
> I REALLY needed a baked good of some sort yesterday, so I made
> Quaker® Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookies into bars with Dried Blueberries.
> 
> Meh... I subed the raisins for dried blueberries and used the "new recipe" that 's on the boxtop.
> This recipe comes out crunchier than I prefer.  It was good, but, meh...
> 
> View attachment 23474
> 
> I still like the old recipe better.
> This recipe has more butter and brown sugar, chewier, MMM!
> I mean, COME ON MAN!
> Doesn't that look delish?



The extra brown sugar is what made it chewier.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Addie said:


> The extra brown sugar is what made it chewier.



Yup Addie, and the butter doesn't hurt either


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yup Addie, and the butter doesn't hurt either



I hope you didn't put raisins in it. Not my favorite addition to foods. Like biting into a wet bug. Otherwise, it does look good.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I hope you didn't put raisins in it. Not my favorite addition to foods. Like biting into a wet bug. Otherwise, it does look good.



I guess we don't agree on this one.  Raisins and walnuts for me, Addie.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I guess we don't agree on this one.  Raisins and walnuts for me, Addie.



Walnuts I would eat. But I prefer any other nut. I find walnuts tend to have a bitter taste. Could be I just have strange taste buds.


----------



## medtran49

Hopefully mascarpone brownies with a semi-sweet ganache on top.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> Walnuts I would eat. But I prefer any other nut. I find walnuts tend to have a bitter taste. Could be I just have strange taste buds.


 
If yours are so are mine cause they taste a bit bitter to me too.  Walnuts are definitely not my favorite nut, next to last on the list, with hazelnuts being the last.


----------



## taxlady

I have found that the bitter in walnuts is usually from a bit of dark skin. When there are dark bits of skin on walnuts, I scrape those off before using them and that seems to get rid of the bitterness.


----------



## GotGarlic

I use pecans instead of walnuts. I find walnuts to be bitter, too. Pecans have the same texture but a bit more mellow flavor.


----------



## Andy M.

While walnuts can be bitter, I find they are not bitter once cooked into a recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Walnuts Are Bitter*

Plus, how many is it now? well, me too.
I don't use walnuts in any dishes any longer.
Pecans, Pistachios, Mac Nuts, Pine Nuts ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

medtran49 said:


> Hopefully mascarpone brownies with a semi-sweet ganache on top.


did you makes these brownies? photo? recipe?


----------



## FoodieFanatic

GotGarlic said:


> I use pecans instead of walnuts. I find walnuts to be bitter, too. Pecans have the same texture but a bit more mellow flavor.



I so agree...I use pecans whenever a recipe calls for walnuts. Just prefer them over walnuts.


----------



## taxlady

You guys should try my "rub off the dark/black skin" trick with walnuts. They are really healthy,

"Walnuts are one of the richest plant-based sources of alpha-linolenic  acid, or ALA, a fatty acid that your body can convert into the  heart-healthy omega-3 fatty acids, DHA and EPA. Walnuts have 9 grams of  ALA in every 100-gram serving, while pecans have just 1 gram in the same  serving size."

From Walnuts Vs. Pecans Nutrition | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My husband wanted "something sweet" after lunch today.
He had finished off the baked goods and was rooting around the kitchen, 
so I made him this



A yogurt parfait, he loved it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yum! That's my breakfast a lot of the time!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Right?
DH said it was dessert, `cuz I put it in the Sundae Glass with a long handled spoon.
Simple pleasures for a simple man


----------



## Silversage

For dessert we had a very T-A-L-L  cake.
I didn't plan it that way, but it lost something in the execution!


----------



## GotGarlic

Gorgeous, Silversage! How many layers is that?


----------



## Silversage

GotGarlic said:


> Gorgeous, Silversage! How many layers is that?



You just hit upon the T-A-L-L problem.  It depends on which way you count!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Silversage said:


> You just hit upon the T-A-L-L problem.  It depends on which way you count!



:GASP:

OH MY GAWD!!

Somebody hold me, I think I'm going to faint! Silversage (is it Sista or Braddah?), *THAT* is a thing of dreams.  
_WOW!_

DISH!  What all makes up this ginormous confection? and then please tell me you're a home cook!?


----------



## medtran49

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> did you makes these brownies? photo? recipe?



I still haven't got them made this time but I have made them before.  The BEST brownies we've ever had.  Google 'mascarpone cheese brownies' and it's the recipe from food.com. It's a pain to copy and paste on my tablet or I'd have linked it..


----------



## medtran49

Beau-ti-ful cake Silversage.  Rasberry, strawberry????


----------



## GotGarlic

My goodness, SS, that's amazing! I see six! I'm really impressed.


----------



## Addie

The things dreams are made of. I am totally floored!


----------



## medtran49

medtran49 said:


> I still haven't got them made this time but I have made them before. The BEST brownies we've ever had. Google 'mascarpone cheese brownies' and it's the recipe from food.com. It's a pain to copy and paste on my tablet or I'd have linked it..


 
Actually, don't use the recipe from food.com.  The ingredients are the same but the technique is different and it makes a HUGE difference.  I made them last night from the food.com recipe and they weren't nearly as good as when I made them this way. 

Recipe Review: One Bowl Mascarpone Brownies | The Kitchn

Again, HUGE difference in how they come out, good brownies versus spectacular.  Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Silversage

Thank you all.  

We saw a picture of something similar on the internet, so I decided to try it for my wife's birthday.  The picture seemed to be a more traditional bakery-type cake with a tight crumb, and blueberry jam filling, so it sliced much cleaner.  I decided to go with a light sponge, so it's not as pretty inside, but the whole cake was nice and light and not as sweet.

Bake the sponge in sheet pans, then slice into 4" strips and roll up in towels to cool (think of a jelly roll).  When it's cool, unroll and cover in raspberry jam, then roll all the strips end-to-end into one continuous roll.  You actually have a short, fat, jelly roll standing up on end in the center of the cake.  When you slice into it, you're slicing through all the layers of the roll, so it looks like vertical layers!

The top and bottom layers are just more sponge cake, but with chopped dark chocolate bits added.  The pink layers are fresh raspberry buttercream.  I covered the whole thing in a whipped cream/cream cheese frosting.

Except for the layer of pink buttercream, it was all very light, and not too sweet.  It actually came out pretty good for a first attempt.  Next time, I would make the cake strips narrower and the top layer thinner to bring the whole thing into a better proportion.  And I'd lighten the buttercream.  The strong raspberry flavor of it was great, but it was a bit too rich for the rest of the cake.  Can you tell, I'm my own worst critic???

So, to answer the questions:
3 layers?
Woman
Home cook (I work in the ERP software industry, so I'm a bit of a geek)
Raspberry


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW my Sistah!
I don't think that cake would fit under my domed cake pedestal


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ginger Bread Cake Balls, dipped in Chocolate.
Keeps well in the freezer, plus they're well hidden from sticky little fingers.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I believe the Marie Callender Pie Sale is on! I usually start with no sugar added apple, then cherry, then peach, and then French apple. By that time the sale is over.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

SLB, are those fresh from the restaurant?
I might freeze them if they're real cheap...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Birthday Pie*





All scratch made, Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie, DH's birthday pie, he didn't want a cake.


----------



## Andy M.

That's a beauty of a pie.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a lovely pie, K-girl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Gosh, thanks guys, DH really enjoyed it.
I think it's just beautiful, but I'm a sucker for good lookin' food.


----------



## Silversage

Wow!  Beautiful pie!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 23540
> 
> View attachment 23541
> 
> All scratch made, Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie, DH's birthday pie, he didn't want a cake.



Magnificent Pie.  I know that it tasted just as great as it looks. The piping is perfect.  You must have good, steady hands.  What a treat for your husband.  Great job.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks SS and Chief.
I enjoyed making this pie, the curd I had made sometime back and froze it, along with the whites.
Meyer Lemon's season is so short, but they are so tasty.
For the crust, I used Martha Stewart's recipe for pate brisee, I love that one and DH really enjoys it.  I make the double crust recipe, but only make a single 9" crust, much thicker than what is called for.  That's how much my husband likes the crust.
Chief, I was SO nervous doing the meringue, I had never done this before.  I saw something where the meringue was piped on with a star tip, and I thought I'd give it a shot, being as it was a celebration.


----------



## Addie

I have about a cup of frozen lemon juice from lemons when the recipe calls for only zest and one or two teaspoons of lemon juice. I need to make something lemon. I also have frozen lemon zest from lemons where the recipe calls for only lemon juice. I am not one to waste anything.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had some leftover Pate Brisee from the Meyer Lemon Meringue Pie that I made for my husband's birthday celebration, along with three large Apples sitting on the kitchen counter, getting too rip, FAST.
SO...







Apple Crostata ala mode
DH: "I can't stop smacking my lips this is so good!"

DH: "When can you make another one?"


----------



## tinlizzie

Now you've done it.  I tried the Martha Stewart recipe with a Granny Smith apple pie.  Ooooh, Momma!  The crust is so rich and buttery!  I will be trying lemon curd tarts using Princess Fiona's curd recipe and Meyer lemons (if I can find them) with that scrumptious pastry you introduced.  Thank you!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

tinlizzie said:


> Now you've done it.  I tried the Martha Stewart recipe with a Granny Smith apple pie.  Ooooh, Momma!  The crust is so rich and buttery!  I will be trying lemon curd tarts using Princess Fiona's curd recipe and Meyer lemons (if I can find them) with that scrumptious pastry you introduced.  Thank you!



Your welcome
Martha's pastry recipe is my fave
It's PIE! season, go for it!


----------



## salt and pepper

Caramel Cheesecake w/ caramel sauce


----------



## Dawgluver

salt and pepper said:


> Caramel Cheesecake w/ caramel sauce




Wow!  Looks luscious, S&P!


----------



## Andy M.

Makin' me hungry, Joey.  I haven't made a cheesecake in a long time.  I have to get going.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW S&P that's outa this world!
I've never made a Cheesecake before.
I have a recipe for the Italian version, but I've never had the nerve to make any type of Cheesecake before.
Maybe I'll try my hand at it for New Year's Eve or some other group gathering, I certainly wouldn't want this in my house for very long  That could be very dangerous to my waistline


----------



## Cheryl J

salt and pepper said:


> Caramel Cheesecake w/ caramel sauce


 
 Oh, Lordy....looks more than amazing!    Beautiful, Joey.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

salt and pepper said:


> Caramel Cheesecake w/ caramel sauce



I wonder if we use the same New York Cheesecake recipe.  Your cheesecake, from the picture looks like it's cooked perfectly to a creamy finish.  I can tell that it's not a heavy, firm cheesecake, but creamy.  It took me a while to learn to cook mine to that consistency, though cooking longer to a firmer custard can allow me to do magical things to it as well.  I'd like to share notes with you.

Your cheesecake with the caramel sauce looks fantastic.  Nice job.  This is you -

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW S&P that's outa this world!
> I've never made a Cheesecake before.
> I have a recipe for the Italian version, but I've never had the nerve to make any type of Cheesecake before.
> Maybe I'll try my hand at it for New Year's Eve or some other group gathering, I certainly wouldn't want this in my house for very long  That could be very dangerous to my waistline



Cheesecakes are dead simple, K~Girl.  We would all be excited to walk you through your first one.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cheesecakes are dead simple, K~Girl.  We would all be excited to walk you through your first one.



Absolutely. If I can make two of them in one day, you can make one. 

For the longest time I was very hesitant to make one. Then I came across the Eagle Brand of condensed sweetened milk for a chocolate chip cheesecake. Fewer ingredients and simple directions. Having made that one a couple of times, I now make the pumpkin, regular, and other flavors. And I feel so confident in making these, I now can change the ingredients or flavors if I am willing to experiment. 

Give it a try. You won't regret it. Get a 7 inch springform pan. That way your waistline won't get mad at you. It is a perfect size for just two people. It is the size I use for my grandson's every year. His waistline loves them also.


----------



## Andy M.

SO made a couple of pumpkin rolls yesterday.  One for the freezer and one for today's dinner with DD.


----------



## salt and pepper

Chief,  Here is my basic recipe, and it is heavy, not as light as it may seem.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> SO made a couple of pumpkin rolls yesterday.  One for the freezer and one for today's dinner with DD.



? Pumpkin Rolls ?  Andy do you mean like this :
https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/32372/libbys-pumpkin-roll/

if so, I'm ALL IN!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cheesecakes are dead simple, K~Girl.  We would all be excited to walk you through your first one.



Mahalos, thanks PF and Addie, I'll let you all know when the time comes...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Our recipes are similar.  The one I'm giving you is for a ten inch round cheesecake.

*Chief Longwind's Creamy New York Cheesecake
*
I modified the original New York Cheesecake recipe by adding more moisture.  I also adjusted the cooking temps and time to allow for the ten inch pie, vs. the original recipe 9 inch pie.  The adjustments worked perfectly.  Enjoy.

Ingredients:
Crust:
1 1/4 cups graham cracker crumbs.
4 tbs. sugar 
8 tbs. real butter

Filling:
6 - 8oz. pkgs. cream cheese
1 1/2 cups sour cream
2 tsp. vanilla
1 1/8 cups sugar
3 tbs. Cornstarch
1/2 cup milk
3 large eggs.

Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.
Place the graham cracker crumbs and sugar into a large bowl.  Melt the butter and combine with the crust ingredients. Spread evenly across the bottom and sides of either a 10 inch round spring-form pan, or a 9 inch square spring-form pan. Place pan with crust into the freezer for ten minutes.

Place the cream cheese in a large, microwave safe bowl and heat on high for 1 minute in the microwave to soften. Beat in the remaining ingredients until the filling is silky smooth. This is easier of course with an immersion blender, a mixer, or a wire whisk.

Pour the filling into the pie crust and smooth until the top is evenly distributed and flat. Place into the hot oven and bake for 15 minutes. Then, reduce heat to 180 degrees and bake for 1 hour. Turn off the oven and partially open the oven door. Shake the pan gently.  The custard should jiggle lightly in the middle, but not be like a liquid.  Let the cheesecake cool with the oven until it reaches room temperature. Top with your favorite cheesecake topping.

This cheesecake is still creamy when chilled before serving. 

*Original New York Cheesecake Recipe*
Rich, and yummy.  This cheesecake is my favorite.  My whole family loves it.  Here’s the recipe.

Ingrediants:

For the crust:
1 ½ cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
6 tbs. Butter
2 tbs. Sugar

For the Filling:
2 lbs. Cream cheese (4 eight ounce packs)
¾ cup Sugar
2 large Eggs
1 tsp. Vanilla extract
2 tbs. Cornstarch
1 cup Sour Cream

Preheat the oven to 450’ F.
Combine the crust ingrediants and press into the sides and bottom of a 9-inch springform pan.  Place the crust into your freezer for 15 minutes.

Soften the cream cheese in your microwave (Don’t over do it; the cream cheese must be warm, not hot.) and place into a large bowl.  Cream in the sugar until everything is smooth.  Beat in the remaining ingrediants until all is well blended, smooth and creamy.  

Remove the crust from the freezer and pour in the filling.  Place in the oven and bake for 10 minutes.  Lower the temperature to 200’ F. And bake for an additional 35 minutes.  Turn off the heat and crack the oven door.  Let the cheesecake cool with the oven for 2 to 3 hours.  This will help prevent the custard from cracking.

For a firmer cheesecake, bake at 200’ F. for 45 minutes.  My favorite topping on cheesecake is sour cream that has been sweetened with sugar or Stevia.  But you can put virtually any fruit pie filling on top that you want.  Cheesecake goes great with apple, pineapple, strawberry, blueberry, cherry, even banana cream.  It’s all good.

If you want to get real tricky, line the spring form pan with parchment paper and omit the crust.  Cook the cheesecake as directed above for the firmer custard, remove the pan sides when all is cool.  You will see that the custard has pulled toward the center and is smaller than the 9 inch pan sides.  It will fit perfectly into the graham cracker crust you will make into the same pan.  

Carefully slide the parchment paper and custard off of the pan bottom.  Then bake your crust.  Fill the crust when done with chocolate or maple fudge, or firm fruit-filling and allow to cool.  

Finally, slide a thin, plastic cutting sheet under the filling and lift the custard over the pan.  Slide the custard off of the parchment paper and into the crust, to sit on top of the other filling.  Refrigerate for an hour, and serve.

You could make this red, white and blue by using strawberries on the bottom, followed by cheesecake, and finally blueberries on top.

Finally, a multi-custard Pie that is incredible, created by myself and P.A.G., my eldest daughter.  I give you:

Lemon-Lime--Cheesecake Desert 

This desert is comprised of a standard Graham Cracker crust filled with a lemon/lime.key lime custard and is topped with a very rich and creamy, home-made no-bake cheesecake.  All of this is garnished with fresh strawberries that that have been mashed and macerated with sugar.  Sprinkle on a touch of cinnamon to complete the desert.

Graham Cracker Crust 
2 cups Graham Cracker Crumbs
1/4 cup Granulated Sugar
1/4 cup Butter -- melted


Lemon-Lime-Key Lime Pie Custard Ingredients:
2 cans Sweetened Condensed Milk
¼ cup Key Lime Juice
¼ cup Lime Juice
½ cup Lemon Juice
8 Eggs

Preheat the oven to 425 F.
Combine the crust ingredients, mix completely, and press into a 10 inch spring form pan until the sides and bottom are evenly covered.  Place into the hot oven and bake for seven minutes.  Remove from the oven and let cool while making the filling.  Reduce oven heat to 350 F.

You will need three mixing bowls for this next part.  Separate the eggs and place 4 of the yolks into 1 of the bowls.  Place the other four into a second bowl, with all of the whites going into the third bowl.  Save the the egg whites for making pancakes, or add to egg-drop soup.

Add 1 can of condensed milk to one bowl, and the other can to the other bowl.  Combine the key lime, and lime juice and pour into one of the bowls.  Add the lemon juice to the other bowl.  Stir each bowl with a balloon whisk until everything is combined and smooth.  Add a bit of green food coloring to the lime mixture to liven the color.

Alternately pour the two mixtures into the graham cracker pie crust, swirling into pretty patterns.  Place the pie into the oven and bake for twenty to twenty-five minutes.  To insure that the custard is completely set, test with a toothpick.  Insert it into the pie and then remove it.  If it comes out clean, then the pie is done.  Remove from the oven and let cool.


Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M.

That's the one Kgirl.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mahalos, thanks PF and Addie, I'll let you all know when the time comes...



If you do decide to go with the seven inch pan, look for a recipe that is for a small one. So many recipes call for a graham cracker crusts. I am not a big fan of that one. So I use a crushed cookie recipe. Oreos, chocolate, vanilla cookies. I even use ginger snaps for the pumpkin one I make. 

If you use a recipe that calls for the sweetened condensed milk, turn the can upside down so that the sugar is at the top of the can when you open it. Do this before you even start. The liquid behind the sugar will push out all the sugar. I store my cans like that so that they are always ready to use.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

In my recipe for the key-lime-lemon/cheesecake pie, I forgot the cheesecake part.  Simply use Jello Instant Cheesecake, make according to directions, and pour the unset filling over top of the cooled key-lime-lemon filling.  Chill until ready to serve.

Alternately, you could use the Kraft brand cheesecake cream cheese that comes in a tub.  It's soft enough, and tastes like cheesecake filling.

Seeeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie

Last night I made two apple pies. One for my daughter (her daughter went apple picking) and one for Spike. Pirate is trying to lose weight (none for him) and I am diabetic. So I pass on it also. I usually make them mile high. But there was just enough apples for the two pies. So they are just a mound high instead.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## Dawgluver

Gosh, that looks lovely, MsM!


----------



## Andy M.

MsM, that looks perfect.  Cut me a piece.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you. I usually make cheesecake for Easter and New Years


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

msmofet said:


> Thank you. I usually make cheesecake for Easter and New Years



Where's your house again?  I need to make a cheesecake pretty soon.  I can see that right now.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Where's your house again?  I need to make a cheesecake pretty soon.  I can see that right now.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



LOL I know the feeling. I live in the North east.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hawaiian Sea Salted Caramel Dark Chocolate Brownies with chopped Pecans


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks delish!


----------



## taxlady

I made Swedish Visiting Cake.

It's quick, easy, and very delicious. I could even manage it with the injured finger. Stirling put it in the oven and took it out for me. It's kinda heavy in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... love that blog taxlady!



Yesterday, I went to Costco and bought Apple Annie's Apple Bread.
It eats more like cake, so I warmed it up a touch in the micro and topped it with whipped cream (from the can) and a dusting a ground Cinnamon


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... love that blog taxlady! ...


I've never seen that blog before. I got the recipe for the Swedish visiting cake in our coffee klatch forum, but the link didn't work anymore. I've made that cake quite a few times.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made a lemon cake (thanks again, Alix) for dessert tonight and beyond.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'd never heard of this taste treat until meeting my husband.
Take two warm waffles and a slice , yes slice from boxed Neapolitan
Ice Cream, you remember what that is right?
Sandwich and dust generously with powdered sugar 
Very tasty
The first time I every had this was "at the shore, on the boardwalk in Wildwood New Jersey" on our honeymoon


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Trying something different, Spiced Rum Cakes.
I used Captain Morgan's rather than Bacardi, 
and the house smells heavenly!



One cake will stay here (quality control dontcha know )
and the other is going
into a cake tin to be mailed to my Mother
for Christmas.  Her friend INSISTS that she
gets a piece too, so maybe I'll make more 
and send her a cake as well this year.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was playing around today,
not bad, but gone in a heart beat, HA!


----------



## medtran49

So how was the rum spice cake?  Craig loves Cayman/Tortuga rum cakes and I've thought about making one for him. 

No desert here for a while. :-(


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

medtran49 said:


> So how was the rum spice cake?  Craig loves Cayman/Tortuga rum cakes and I've thought about making one for him.
> 
> No desert here for a while. :-(



medtran they did not "turn" out!
I forgot to spray them with 'Pam for Baking' which really helps in insuring that cakes don't stick in their pan... 
so DH got TWOcakes to himself and I started over... 
I do have to say, the taste was, meh, no better than using the white Rum.
Next time I'm going to try it with a spiced cake batter instead of rum.

It's the holiday season everyone, where's YOUR desserts?


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  Bummer, K-girl, they looked lovely.

I used to bake a very fruit-heavy fruit cake when I was in high school.  It was actually quite good.  DH brought home some Captain Morgan Cannon Blast, which he likes, but it tastes like rotgut to me.  Bet it would be good in a fruitcake though.  The bottle is really cool, it looks like a cannon ball.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I saw that!
I think it would be WONDERFUL in a fruit cake, MAKE IT!!!! (and send me a piece too, wouldja )


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll have you bake it, K-girl, and send ME a slice!


----------



## medtran49

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> medtran they did not "turn" out!
> I forgot to spray them with 'Pam for Baking' which really helps in insuring that cakes don't stick in their pan...
> so DH got TWOcakes to himself and I started over...
> I do have to say, the taste was, meh, no better than using the white Rum.
> Next time I'm going to try it with a spiced cake batter instead of rum.
> 
> It's the holiday season everyone, where's YOUR desserts?


 
Too bad about the cakes.  I'd actually use spiced cake and spiced rum.  

Haven't felt like baking lately.  I've got the stuff for flan, we have an abundance of heavy cream, separate shopping trips and we both bought cream for T-day cooking.  Also have a couple of very ripe bananas in the freezer to make banana bread.  We like to toast it and have Bananas Foster over the top.  As far as holiday baking, I may make a batch or 2 of cookies but also want to wait to see if our DGD wants to come for the week between Christmas and the New Year.  Her dad doesn't seem to want her in the kitchen when he's cooking, and her mom, our DD, doesn't cook much more than basic stuff, so DGD always cooks with me when she comes here.  I know she'd like to make cookies, candies, etc., especially since we cooked mostly savory, except for a quick bread orange loaf and a chocolate chip, pecan bread pudding with caramel sauce that was our T-day dessert, when she was last here.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

medtran49 said:


> ... snipped ...
> As far as holiday baking, I may make a batch or 2 of cookies but also want to wait to see if our DGD wants to come for the week between Christmas and the New Year.  ...



How wonderful that you can do that!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GAWD!!!
This is another on my list of must try with Mrs. DF once we move ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcke6g6H7k

Hang on, let me wipe the drool off my chin


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I turned our cheesecake into a Turtle Cheesecake tonight.
Fudge sauce, Caramel sauce and chopped Pecans, MMM!


----------



## missjane

I am planning to try some easy dessert recipes and thought of making chocolate avocado mousse for lunch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Turtle Cheesecake
I made a ganache from dark chocolate, melted some caramels with heavy cream & spread that on top and a finally, a flourish of toasted pecans
How good does THAT look? HUH?! I mean COME ON MAN!


----------



## Addie

I threw together a half recipe for chocolate chip cookies. A dozen went to the elderly gentleman on the first floor. The second dozen went to Pirate with a tall glass of ice cold milk and the third dozen to Spike to take home. None for me.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24111
> 
> Turtle Cheesecake
> I made a ganache from dark chocolate, melted some caramels with heavy cream & spread that on top and a finally, a flourish of toasted pecans
> How good does THAT look? HUH?! I mean COME ON MAN!



Ohhhh, K Girl.  Yer killin' me here -- as a recently diagnosed heading-for-diabetes-if-I-don't-rein-in-my-sweet tooth.  I should swear off even looking at your desserts or reading your drool-worthy descriptions; they're all beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24111
> 
> Turtle Cheesecake
> I made a ganache from dark chocolate, melted some caramels with heavy cream & spread that on top and a finally, a flourish of toasted pecans
> How good does THAT look? HUH?! I mean COME ON MAN!




Okay, now I need one.  That looks wonderful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I love Bear Claw ice cream. Cannot find it anywhere near us. Checked the grocery store yesterday? Bear Claw!!!!!

I'll start eating sensible when we get back to MA.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love Bear Claw ice cream. Cannot find it anywhere near us. Checked the grocery store yesterday? Bear Claw!!!!!
> 
> I'll start eating sensible when we get back to MA.



What is Bear Claw Ice Cream?  I've never heard of it...


----------



## GotGarlic

Dark chocolate ice cream with chocolate-covered cashews and a caramel swirl. I zoomed in on the picture 

Sounds amazing, CG! Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Dark chocolate ice cream with chocolate-covered cashews and a caramel swirl. I zoomed in on the picture
> 
> Sounds amazing, CG! Enjoy!



Do not post the picture. There will be a lot screen licking.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Do not post the picture. There will be a lot screen licking.



CG is the one with the ice cream. The picture is posted above.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've never heard of Bear Claw ice cream either, sounds delicious!


----------



## ChefBoy

I've got cherries soaking for cherries jubilee.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

ChefBoy said:


> I've got cherries soaking for cherries jubilee.



I love cherries, but here in the middle of the desert, they're pretty spendy, I'll wait a bit more... and ya know, I've never made Cherries Jubilee, great idea ChefBoy, oh and welcome to DC.


----------



## ChefBoy

Thank you, kindly, for the welcome. Need the recipe, let me know, please. It is to die for!
Steve


----------



## msmofet

ChefBoy said:


> Thank you, kindly, for the welcome. Need the recipe, let me know, please. It is to die for!
> Steve



Please post recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made a double batch of Macadamia Nut Shortbread Cookies, 
dripped in dark Chocolate and half of them got a sprinkle of
chopped nuts, while the other half are straight up chocolate.

One batch went out in the mail today to my Mother
for Valentine's Day and the other 
_stayed here_!


----------



## Cheryl J

Those are pretty cookies, Kgirl, and they sound delicious.


----------



## andylewis

Yummmyy.... I can not eat this right now because of my dental problems.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Tonight is brownies and vanilla ice-cream.


----------



## creative

Well, not quite dessert, since I am trying to cut back but.....

I wondered what a thin slice of fresh root ginger would taste like with mango chutney on it....not bad!  Try it!

(I have to use up the ginger before it goes stale...next stop, eating same thin slice with crystallized root ginger - dessert to go!)


----------



## Dawgluver

Creative, I freeze my ginger root.  Lasts forever.

Mango chutney and ginger root does sound good.  I eat candied ginger like, um, candy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This is one of the two months that Marie Callender has their whole pies on sale for $7.99 (one slice in the restaurant is 5 bucks!). So far I've had one apple, one peach and one cherry pie. I think French apple will be my next one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MMM pie! I love pie!

I am no longer allowed to IM my girl friend photos of
*ANYTHING*
that I make, as she is on a very strict diet and is 
jonesing for something that I make.  
She's my 2nd biggest fan 





and so DC friends, 
I shall torture _YOU!_
Hershey's Best Brownie recipe made with Dark Chocolate Cocoa, Ghirardelli dark chocolate chunks and then topped with chopped Macadamia Nuts and a drizzle of Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate Melting Waffers.
My husband was very happy!
he hasn't any sweets since I have gone on my diet, I mean changed how I look at food... I do have to admit that I had JUST one and they're very good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My Mother sent us an early Easter gift

Carrot Cake petit fours from Swiss Colony, remember them?

They are FABULOUS! (we _had_ to try them once we opened the box this afternoon  )


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks great, kgirl! What a nice gift.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, yum, I love carrot cake!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

It's time to make some special brownies.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Tonight it's Hot Crossed Buns.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I scream


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Lance Bushrod said:


> It's time to make some special brownies.


 
I like special brownies except I don't have the necessary special ingredient.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I'm not one for desserts, but last year I couldn't resist one in a wonderful small restaurant in Lisbon.  Don't know its proper name, but it's made by drizzling egg yolk into sweetened, boiling rose water.

This is the only photo I have ever taken of food.  Taking pictures of food makes me cringe, but I couldn't resist this - it was fantastic -  but probably 1 million calories!!


----------



## Silversage

Fios de Ovos.  Portuguese egg threads.


----------



## Steve Kroll

This is for Easter dessert, and fresh out of the oven. It's my first stab at a low carb vanilla custard pie. I don't know how it tastes, but it smells great.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Whiskadoodle said:


> I like special brownies except I don't have the necessary special ingredient.



I live in Washington.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Steve Kroll said:


> This is for Easter dessert, and fresh out of the oven. It's my first stab at a low carb vanilla custard pie. I don't know how it tastes, but it smells great.



I love your crust making skills.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks great, Steve!  What did you use for the crust?


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks great, Steve!  What did you use for the crust?



Thanks! I used my favorite almond/coconut flour crust recipe.
Keto Pie Crust | Ruled Me

I've used this recipe for everything from pumpkin pie to quiche, and it's a winner. It's a little more dense and cookie-like than traditional crust, but is easy to work with and has a real nice flavor. 

For this particular pie recipe, I added about a tablespoon of Swerve sweetener to the crust. I also decided to not pre-bake it and covered the crimped edges with foil. I think that ended up being a good call. I've had pies where the crust sometimes gets over-cooked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2016/04/13/tunnel-of-fudge-cake-oh-my/

We're having the last bit of this cake tonight, *sigh*
I think I need to make another one.
One of the neighbors that I shared this with came by this afternoon to thank me again, she's so sweet!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24596
> 
> View attachment 24597
> 
> https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2016/04/13/tunnel-of-fudge-cake-oh-my/
> 
> We're having the last bit of this cake tonight, *sigh*
> I think I need to make another one.
> One of the neighbors that I shared this with came by this afternoon to thank me again, she's so sweet!


 
 Be still my heart.  That looks wonderful, kgirl! Your neighbor is a lucky lady.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found this at Costco
VERY tasty!


----------



## Andy M.

K-girl, are they like macaroons?


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the heads up, kgirl.  I love coconut anything.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> K-girl, are they like macaroons?



Andy, they taste better than macaroons, really dense, chewy, YUMMY!
I can't go back to Costco for awhile, since we're moving and I need to keep my pantry to a minimum, for now 
But Andy, if you find these, do try them.


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Andy, they taste better than macaroons, really dense, chewy, YUMMY!
> I can't go back to Costco for awhile, since we're moving and I need to keep my pantry to a minimum, for now
> But Andy, if you find these, do try them.



Thanks.  They are on my Costco shopping list.


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I found this at Costco
> VERY tasty!
> View attachment 24677
> 
> View attachment 24678



I love you, I hate you.

We went to Costco today and I had these on my list on your recommendation. 

They are really, really good.  They are also 100 calories EACH!  I just are three along with my lunch.  They were more caloric than the lunch.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> I love you, *I hate you*.
> 
> We went to Costco today and I had these on my list on your recommendation.
> 
> They are really, really good.  They are also 100 calories EACH!  I just are three along with my lunch.  They were more caloric than the lunch.



BWAHAHAHA!
Really ONO (DELICIOUS) yeah?!
Stuff like this, I DO NOT look at the calories, it just spoils the groove


----------



## Andy M.

We also got a box of the meyer lemon cookie thins.  Bet you can't eat just one!


----------



## medtran49

Apple galette, granny smiths, probably with vanilla ice cream and whipped cream.


----------



## LazyEngineer

Made this strawberry cake from Cooks' Country (paywall, you can find the recipe pasted on other sites, but I like sourcing to the content creator). I'm quite proud of the result.


----------



## rodentraiser

Oh, those strawberries look so delicious!

I had 2oz of cream cheese left in the fridge tonight, so I added a tablespoon of sugar and now I'm just waiting for the cream cheese to come to room temp so I can mix it with the sugar. That's my dessert tonight. This is my favorite way of making a base for anything from chocolate cream cheese pie to pumpkin, but tonight I guess I'm just eating it as is.


----------



## Cheryl J

Lazy Engineer....that cake is a thing of beauty.   Looks delish!

RR, I think I'd spread that cream cheese/sugar mix on some toast - yum.  I remember you saying you don't use much bread though....at least I think it was you.


----------



## rodentraiser

I don't, and I also don't have a toaster. My way of making toast involves putting bread under a broiler, waiting forever for it to turn brown, and then walking away just as it starts burning.


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> I don't, and I also don't have a toaster. My way of making toast involves putting bread under a broiler, waiting forever for it to turn brown, *and then walking away just as it starts burning. *


----------



## Andy M.

I had a bowl of fresh pineapple.  I had bought a 'golden' pineapple, they're supposed to be sweeter.  Carved it up and sectioned it.  Boy, it's about as sweet as I've ever had.

I gave my grandson a piece and, based on the face he made, you would have thought I was trying to poison him. Oh well, MFM.


----------



## hotdog

One of my favourite desserts is slices of fresh pineapple soaked in vodka.

 I suffer with heartburn and the vodka seems to remove the acidity.

Method

- slice the fresh pineapple and arrange the slices in a flat dish. 
- pour the vodka over thepineapple
- top each slice with mixed berries
- cover with cling film and refidgerate for a min of 12 hours

The mixed berries should bleed into the centre of the pineapple rings and looks really pretty! I use blackberries I grew in my garden and then froze for occasions such as these.


----------



## Andy M.

I made a chocolate cake with a chocolate ganache frosting.  That and some ice cream will be dessert today to celebrate by eldest's birthday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CAKE!
I LOVE cake, any sort really!
As we are in a rental for the foreseeable 3-6 months ARRRGGGH! 
where there is NO BAKING equipment what so ever, and DH has forbidden me from purchasing any, I feel it will ONLY be Ice Cream from the supermarket and commercial baked goods.
HMMM, 
there's always Costco...


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> CAKE!
> I LOVE cake, any sort really!
> As we are in a rental for the foreseeable 3-6 months ARRRGGGH!
> where there is NO BAKING equipment what so ever, and DH has forbidden me from purchasing any, I feel it will ONLY be Ice Cream from the supermarket and commercial baked goods.
> HMMM,
> there's always Costco...



Do you have a microwave? There are all kinds of recipes for microwave mug cakes these days...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GG, this rental just has VERY BASIC stuff. We have a micro, and a range, *A* large fry pan, *A* 2 quart saucepan and 2 plates, 2 coffee mugs (small), 2 water glasses, 2 juice glasses, 2 forks, 2 spoons .... you get the idea.
This is the landlords first go at at a "vacation rental".
Prior to us moving from Hawaii to Arizona, we put our place up as a vacation rental, mainly so that when we came to AZ we had a REAL home to come to.
So I know what needs to be here, and let me tell you, it's not here.
Oh well ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... but I digress ... back to your regularly scheduled programming  ...


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... but I digress ... back to your regularly scheduled programming  ...



I was all set to go off subject. Something that happens here quite often.

I don't do desserts. Except if it is for someone outside my home. Being diabetic has its benefits.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... but I digress ... back to your regularly scheduled programming  ...


Heck, *K-Girl*, YOU started this thread. If anyone has the right to go OT, it's you.  Digress away. Now if anyone else goes off-topic... Have at it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

BAHAHA!

You gals crack me up!

Okay, so what's for dessert?
We're having Twix bars tonight


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I've not made this as good honey is so expensive - $15 a quart from my beekeeping friends.  But I know it's good, no, great honey, locally sourced, and processed as minimally as possible.  Ok.  I figured out as a child tht if you spread honey on a piece of bread, thickly, and let it soak in, the bread becomes mildly crunchy, and that texture with the flavor of good honey is a treat to me.  My idea is to takek bread cubes, and just soak them in a bowl of honey, then serve them up as you would a fondue, with those at the table simply taking out some chunks to place on their desert plates.  So you would have honey cubes, maybe with fresh strawberies, or ripe muskmelon cubes.  I'd say honeydew but we never get ripe honeydew in out stores.

Does this sound good to anyone but me?  Has anyone tried such a desert?  Curious minds want to know.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic

Hm. I love honey, too, but that sounds way too sweet to me. 

I've been looking for recipes using honey since we're starting beekeeping this year. This one sounds amazing - Greek honey cake that tastes like baklava without all the layering 

http://www.food.com/recipe/greek-honey-cake-428671


----------



## GotGarlic

Tiramisu cheesecake with Kahlua, vanilla extract, espresso powder, Penzeys Indonesian cinnamon and Penzeys cocoa powder. Made in my Instant Pot multicooker.


----------



## Dawgluver

GG.  Tiramisu is DH's absolute favorite dessert.  Your cheesecake is lovely!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you! It's really good. Cooks in 15 minutes in the Instant Pot.


----------



## erehweslefox

Driving by a farm market yesterday I spotted some strawberries, and came home with about a pound. And walnuts were buy one get one free at the grocery store. Plus I have some pie dough left over from Friday's chicken pot pie, so I'm thinking the world wants me to make strawberry walnut pie.


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, your tiramisu cheesecake looks and sounds wonderful!  

ereh...looking forward to hearing about your strawberry-walnut pie.  Yum.

I had one of my grandson's orange popsicles for dessert this evening.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Desert last night was home-made double-chocolate fudgesicles.  Take one box of instant chocolate pudding, and use chocolate milk as the liquid instead of white milk.  Mix and pour into Popsicle molds and freeze.  The experience of eating them is better than with either a Popsicle, or Fudgesicle, as to eat it, you insert as much into your mouth as possible, and draw it out from between your lips.  A thin layer of the pudding comes off and cools your mouth with a very rich and indulgent flavor.  It has texture as well as flavor.
To quote a now distant commercial - "Try it.  You'll like it."

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you! It's really good. Cooks in 15 minutes in the Instant Pot.




Looking into getting me an Instant Pot.  Like I need another toy...

Chief, your fudgesicles sound delish!


----------



## medtran49

Just finished putting together a pan of tiramisu.  New recipe that says we can eat after 6 hours.  We might try to hold off until tomorrow but might give it a try tonight.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Just finished putting together a pan of tiramisu.  New recipe that says we can eat after 6 hours.  We might try to hold off until tomorrow but might give it a try tonight.



Good luck on the holdout! 

One time when Poo and his wife took me out to dinner, they ordered a tiramisu. It came and looked absolutely delicious. They offered to share it with me. I turned down the offer. They were sharing it and couldn't finish it. There parting words were, "We should've skipped dinner and just had this for our main course."


----------



## rodentraiser

I have 4 oz of cream cheese left and one box of Hershey's fudge pudding. I could add some sugar and vanilla to the cream cheese and use it as a base to the chocolate pudding. I just don't want the hassle of making a crust, though. Maybe I can go bohemian and just spread the cream cheese in a dish and then pour the chocolate pudding on top and eat as is?



I can't hold out on anything. I bring home frozen blueberries and eat them frozen. I make cheesecake and eat it hot right out of the oven. I've been known to make a little loaf of bread right alongside the large one because I want to eat it before it cools. *big sigh*


----------



## medtran49

Well our pugs think we should have dessert.  While I was putting it together, had to cut some ladyfinger pieces, and they got leftovers.  The pug daddy asked if they got the full experience, i.e. espresso, sugar, marsala dip.  I asked him if he thought I was crazy, that they'd be bouncing off the walls, that they got plain ladyfinger pieces.  There are 3 whole ones left and I have caught both of the pugs standing up and sniffing where they are.  So, pugs think daddy and I should have dessert so they can too.  We'll see, still full from dinner.


----------



## medtran49

Well, pugs decided Craig and I should have some tiramisu so they could share a ladyfinger.  Great recipe but next time I'll use amaretto instead of marsala.


----------



## outRIAAge

*A dessert for non-dessert makers*

I have no sweet tooth, don't like dessert. So I stack a row of chocolate chip cookies on a narrow serving dish, utterly drown them in cheap, dry sherry, plaster them with whipped cream, then arrange a can's-worth of mandarin orange slices around the sides.

Sneer all you like, but you will be back for seconds.


----------



## GotGarlic

outRIAAge said:


> I have no sweet tooth, don't like dessert. So I stack a row of chocolate chip cookies on a narrow serving dish, utterly drown them in cheap, dry sherry, plaster them with whipped cream, then arrange a can's-worth of mandarin orange slices around the sides.
> 
> Sneer all you like, but you will be back for seconds.



I'm not that crazy about dry sherry served that way, but I think it would be delicious with amaretto or Godiva chocolate liqueur.


----------



## medtran49

Just got done putting together Martha Stewart's ricotta and chocolate ice box pie.  You put the ricotta in the food processor and process until smooth, then add warm melted chocolate, after which you fold in whipped cream.  I've always disliked ricotta cheesecakes but apparently it is a texture thing because I couldn't stop licking the bowl and spatula.  Craig only got 1 lick.  I was greedy!  It has to set up for minimum of 6 hours though so will have to wait until tomorrow. :-(


----------



## Addie

I need to get off my butt and into the kitchen. I love making desserts. I have been in such a lazy mood and can't seem to get out of it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Desert for tonight, based on work done last night.  Took 3 lbs. Ranier cherries, and cut in halves.  Removed pits.  Combined 3 cups of water with 6 cups sugar.  Brought sugar/water mixture to a boil to dissolve the sugar.  Put cherries into my largest mason jar, then filled with the syrup.  Let sit overnight, and until 8 p.m. this evening.  Put s1/8 cup cherries into a bowl.  Cut banana into quarters, lengthwise, then sliced.  Add a handful of fresh, wild blueberries, and cover with a single serving of blueberry yogurt.  Stir to coat.  Enjoy.  It's yummy and refreshing.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Photos, PLEASE!?


----------



## medtran49

Martha's ricotta chocolate ice box pie.  I was trying to use up some excess ricotta that was leftover from a recipe so I didn't have enough for a full recipe (or enough chocolate given that I forgot to check the amount needed before we went shopping) but I did have enough for a 1/2 recipe.  So, used a 6 or 7 inch springform, that piece is 1/6 of the pan.  Told Craig I should have cut it in eighths.  Really rich, smooth, creamy and you'd never know it was ricotta since that texture is just not there after whizzing it in the food processor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

medtran49 said:


> Martha's ricotta chocolate ice box pie.  I was trying to use up some excess ricotta that was leftover from a recipe so I didn't have enough for a full recipe (or enough chocolate given that I forgot to check the amount needed before we went shopping) but I did have enough for a 1/2 recipe.  So, used a 6 or 7 inch springform, that piece is 1/6 of the pan.  Told Craig I should have cut it in eighths.  Really rich, smooth, creamy and you'd never know it was ricotta since that texture is just not there after whizzing it in the food processor.



Oh My (in my best George Takei voice)

I found the recipe/video and I am SO making this once I have all of my kitchen toys!
Video: Chocolate-Ricotta Icebox Cake | Martha Stewart


----------



## medtran49

It starts to melt really fast if it's not really cool in the house, so be warned.  I took it out, unmolded it partially and then started grating the chocolate for the top.  Should have grated the chocolate on some wax paper for distribution before I took it out because it was getting really soft (obviously) by the time I was done with the chocolate.


----------



## medtran49

And/or put it in the freezer for 15-20 minutes before serving.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mostly fresh fruit - got a bargain in the greengrocers today - two very large punnets of strawberries for £2. Very nobly I will be eating them with homemade natural yoghourt (actually not so noble - I forgot to buy cream!)

While sorting out the chaos which was my chest freezer last week I found some peaches that I'd frozen last summer. They became a peach crumble ("crisp" in American?) and very good it was too. Ate it with Bird's custard (a peculiarly British delicacy invented by Mr Bird because his wife was allergic to eggs so couldn't have real custard) Yum!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mad Cook said:


> Mostly fresh fruit - got a bargain in the greengrocers today - two very large punnets of strawberries for £2. Very nobly I will be eating them with homemade natural yoghourt (actually not so noble - I forgot to buy cream!)
> 
> While sorting out the chaos which was my chest freezer last week I found some peaches that I'd frozen last summer. They became *a peach crumble ("crisp" in American?) *and very good it was too. Ate it with Bird's custard (a peculiarly British delicacy invented by Mr Bird because his wife was allergic to eggs so couldn't have real custard) Yum!



Peach Crumble Recipe & Video | Martha Stewart

MC, this is what you made?


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Peach Crumble Recipe & Video | Martha Stewart
> 
> MC, this is what you made?


More or less, yes. I was wrong, then, about the names (I get very confused when I listen to various American cooks on Food network)

I sometimes put oats in with the flour when the weather's cold but it's a bit much in summer.

Is Martha Stewart out of clink yet?


----------



## medtran49

> Is Martha Stewart out of clink yet?



Has been for years.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> More or less, yes. I was wrong, then, about the names (I get very confused when I listen to various American cooks on Food network)
> 
> I sometimes put oats in with the flour when the weather's cold but it's a bit much in summer.
> 
> *Is Martha Stewart out of clink yet*?



Sad to say, but yes. I personally think she got off too lightly. Considering the position she had previously held, she knew the rules and deliberately violated them for a lousy $10,000 profit. She now has two shows on PBS. Martha's Cooking School and Martha Bakes. I very rarely watch her.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

AW, but Addie, ya gotta love a real "B" like Martha... it's reported that she's worth over 600 million us dollars ... that's some kinda homemaker boy!


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> More or less, yes. I was wrong, then, about the names (I get very confused when I listen to various American cooks on Food network)
> 
> I sometimes put oats in with the flour when the weather's cold but it's a bit much in summer.
> 
> Is Martha Stewart out of clink yet?


Crumbles and crisps are two different kinds of desserts on this side of the pond.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> AW, but Addie, ya gotta love a real "B" like Martha... it's reported that she's worth over 600 million us dollars ... that's some kinda homemaker boy!



Martha has always been extremely difficult to work for. PBS is her third network to carry her program. The Food Network couldn't wait to get rid of her. The carried her for one short season. You're right. She certainly is a "B". Oh BTW, she no longer owns Omnia Media. She lost complete control of the company. She still owns the magazine though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Martha has always been extremely difficult to work for. PBS is her third network to carry her program. The Food Network couldn't wait to get rid of her. The carried her for one short season. You're right. She certainly is a "B". Oh BTW, she no longer owns Omnia Media. She lost complete control of the company. She still owns the magazine though.



Addie seems to know a lot about someone she apparently disdains and supposedly rarely watches.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

"Impossible Pumpkin Pie" (found all over the internet, I don't need to tell you which recipe I tried...)
ack

_DO NOT_ try this recipe,
it has nice flavor, but terrible texture!
I ate a small sliver to taste this before offering it to humans; 
gave the rest to the Landlord's doggies, 
they liked it... we all (Mr&Mrs Landlord included) had Ice Cream instead


----------



## Dawgluver

Bummer on your pumpkin pie, Kgirl.  Check out this one:  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/claire-robinson/ginger-pumpkin-tart-recipe.html

Though I'm no baker, I get raves, and use more spices in the filling, so it's probably an 8 ingredient dessert.  I also use a grocery store brand gingersnap.  The texture is good.

Pumpkin is very good for dogs!


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> Ate it with Bird's custard (a peculiarly British delicacy invented by Mr Bird because his wife was allergic to eggs so couldn't have real custard) Yum!



I know this is an older post, just wanted to comment on "Birds"
It's available in Canada and Germany, at least from the 50's.  We used it mostly for the custard part of a Trifle.  Boxed puddings were too sweet, although they did have their uses. 

Took me years to realize it was giving me a horrid gut ache.  LOL and now I don't know whether or not it was the milk or another ingredient.   But in either case - have had to cross it off my grocery list.  But I do recommend it to anyone else with out allergies, such as milk.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Bummer on your pumpkin pie, Kgirl.  Check out this one:  Ginger Pumpkin Tart Recipe : Claire Robinson : Food Network
> 
> Though I'm no baker, I get raves, and use more spices in the filling, so it's probably an 8 ingredient dessert.  I also use a grocery store brand gingersnap.  The texture is good.
> 
> Pumpkin is very good for dogs!



yum!
I love pumpkin, alas, DH REALLY dislikes it ... one of the reasons I tried this pie recipe is that I knew that 
a) I could share with the upstairs neighbors
and
b) if it was a fail, the upstairs doggies would have a nice treat, even if the humans didn't care for it


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I FINALLY have all of my kitchen toys again and NEEDED to channel my inner Martha Stewart ... Classic Blueberry Crumb Cake
Did I say that DH is very happy lately?


----------



## rodentraiser

Frozen blueberries. I'm supposed to be on a diet. I guess I better finish up the shortbread cookies and the waffles then.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I was going to make a Dutch apple pie, but then I found out that Marie Callender has apple pies on sale at half price, so I bought two; French apple and regular two crust apple.

Does anyone know the difference between Dutch apple pie and French apple pie?


----------



## Dawgluver

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was going to make a Dutch apple pie, but then I found out that Marie Callender has apple pies on sale at half price, so I bought two; French apple and regular two crust apple.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between Dutch apple pie and French apple pie?




Hm.  Good question.  I make a Swiss apple pie, it's crustless. I don't like pie crust.  Apparently they must have different accents.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Dutch apple pie and French apple pie?



Supposedly just a slight difference in sugar was what someone once told me but I don't know which has or has not.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done making an apple crisp (using Granny Smith apples) for our supper tonight.


----------



## bethzaring

Recently I test drove 2 apple strudels in preparation for FIL's 89th birthday this coming weekend.  Think I will make a regular apple pie for him!


----------



## Flour

Have cream cheese frosting to finish so I'm making cinnamon rolls to slather it on.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  Good question.  I make a Swiss apple pie, it's crustless. I don't like pie crust.  Apparently they must have different accents.



You don't like pie crust?! Wut?? 

I baked a little extra honey cake batter in separate dishes, so DH and I shared one tonight - after I covered it with orange-honey syrup. Yummy


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  Good question.  I make a Swiss apple pie, it's crustless. I don't like pie crust.  Apparently they must have different accents.




Apple pie with no crust. Isn't that just chunky applesauce?


----------



## Dawgluver

Crust, yuck.  I shall find the wonderful Swiss pie recipe.  It's in a church cookbook, where all the best recipes reside.


----------



## taxlady

I'm not a fan of pie crust either. I usually make a Danish apple tart that has crust made with butter and some sugar. That crust is quite nice.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My Great-Grandmother would make extra pie crust and take the cookie cutters to them, bake them to GBD, sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, MMM!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My Great-Grandmother would make extra pie crust and take the cookie cutters to them, bake them to GBD, sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar, MMM!!!



One of my sisters' 'go to' dessert after a big dinner was a 
frozen pie crust flattened, baked with sugar sprinkled on then

 broken up into shards and served with almost anything! ice cream, fruit, jello's or puddings -

 served in little dishes with the shards along side or stuck into it...  very elegant looking!  LOL


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

dragnlaw said:


> Supposedly just a slight difference in sugar was what someone once told me but I don't know which has or has not.



It took me months to find out that the difference is the French apple pie topping has crushed nuts where the Dutch apple pie topping does not.


----------



## buckytom

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I was going to make a Dutch apple pie, but then I found out that Marie Callender has apple pies on sale at half price, so I bought two; French apple and regular two crust apple.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference between Dutch apple pie and French apple pie?


 

I've always thought that French is open topped, more like a tart, with caramelized sugar on top.


----------



## dragnlaw

*French-Dutch Apple Pie*

So...  we have now discovered that the *correct answer* to the differences in pies is...







*WHO YOU ASK!!*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... speaking of pie ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Happy husband here


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh...looks good kgirl!  

I'm having a Klondike bar.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks Cheryl


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> I was a widow when Glenn and I were married.  This year is our 5th anniversary.
> 
> Our cake is a vanilla-butternut with raspberry filling and vanilla buttercream icing.  The cake recipe is one the bakery developed and is beyond tasty.  We just love it and our anniversary is a justifiable excuse to enjoy another cake.
> 
> Our anniversary cake is just like our wedding cake, except smaller.  Our wedding cake topper was a blue motorcycle.  We're bike riders and our bike is blue.


That cake sounds delicious.

Until relatively recently Wedding Cake in UK was a rich fruit cake covered with a layer of marzipan and royal icing over that. The latter was as elaborately piped as you could get. Not many firms can do this sort of icing any more either because they can't get the staff or because the work takes too long to be affordable so people are more and more going over to lighter cakes a la "Ace of Cakes". Sad really.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Wedding Cakes*

*Mad Cook*, our 'traditional' wedding cakes are the same as yours.  It is a big business in cities.  You can usually always find someone to decorate fancy who has taken a "Wilton" course. LOL  even in the small towns.  Pricing I have no idea on except that I'm pretty sure they are as expensive as yours are!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Waffle Ice Cream Sandwich (oops, I forgot the powdered sugar on top, do over  )


----------



## Cheryl J

I've never seen Tillamook Marionberry Pie ice cream in my (2) local grocery stores. Must look further.   Looks wonderful with the waffles, kgirl!


----------



## buckytom

I wonder how many folks  - outside of Oregon and Washington state- would pronounce that brand of ice cream correctly, K-girl?

But mmm, waffles and ice cream.


Our dessert tonight was mochi ice creams: green tea, red bean, and vanilla.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I wonder how many folks  - outside of Oregon and Washington state- would *pronounce that brand of ice cream correctly*, K-girl?
> 
> But mmm, waffles and ice cream.
> 
> Our dessert tonight was mochi ice creams: green tea, red bean, and vanilla.



I would, but I did live in Washington a few years. 

I had a tiny scoop of ice cream. I am trying so hard to keep my sugar readings as low as I can get them. Tonight I checked it after eating my ice cream. 117. And for me that is really low. But I am not shaking so I think my efforts are working. (I am doing a happy dance!)


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26091
> 
> Waffle Ice Cream Sandwich (oops, I forgot the powdered sugar on top, do over  )



I am so glad you found a use for those uneaten waffles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I miss Tillamook ice cream...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I miss Tillamook ice cream...



I always bought their Smoked Cheddar.


----------



## CakePoet

This!
https://www.nigella.com/recipes/chocolate-pear-pudding


----------



## buckytom

Mmm, chocolate and pears sounds strangely good, Poet.

I found some teeny containers of vanilla Haagen Dazs ice ream in the back of the freezer. As my boy was heading out the door to go to his gym (Brazillian Jiu Jitsu training tonight), he punched me really hard in the shoulder.

When I asked him what that was for, he said for many reasons.

First, he remembered when he was small and I told him that it was our ancestors who invented ice cream. That we were direct descendants of the great Norwegian king Haagen Dazs, of which the ice cream is named today. He believed that for years, until he told his teacher and kids in school one day. Lol.

Then, he punched me again saying that it was for asking if  he ever sees any rabbis in his Jiu Jitsu classes... 

So, tonight's dessert, when my boy gets home, will be ancestral ice cream, and aspirin.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Went to our local Wally World (I only buy SOME things there)
and saw this as I was headed for the cashier

I've been trying to get DH away from chocolate only 
based Ice Cream... it's working


----------



## medtran49

I didn't need a whole lot of the can of coconut milk for the coconut jasmine rice for our poke, so I decided to make coconut milk jasmine rice pudding.  It's cooking right now and I'll stir in some mini chocolate chips and the leftover macadamia nuts once it's done.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had a coupla Meyer Lemons leftover, so I made some Meyer Lemon Bars



DH was happy


----------



## caseydog

I just stumbled onto this thread. 

I am not a dessert person. I can do without sweets. But, there are some desserts I really like. 

First, there is cheesecake. My mom was never a good cook, but she did some things really well. Her cheesecake is really, really good. I like mine smothered in strawberries. 

Next, Bananas Foster. I actually make a pretty awesome Bananas Foster, using the original Brennan's recipe. It is actually very easy to make, and guests love watching you make it before eating it. It is a flaming dessert thing -- always a crowd pleaser. 

The top of my dessert list is a "Nawlins" bread pudding with a righteous Bourbon sauce. OMG, I love a good bread pudding, New Orleans style. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

We had rice pudding with wild Northern  raspberry sauce, it was amazing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I had butter pecan ice cream with Girl Scout Trefoil shortbread cookies crumbled on top, drizzled with Frangelico. Mmmmm...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 24111
> 
> Turtle Cheesecake
> I made a ganache from dark chocolate, melted some caramels with heavy cream & spread that on top and a finally, a flourish of toasted pecans
> How good does THAT look? HUH?! I mean COME ON MAN!





caseydog said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread.
> 
> I am not a dessert person. I can do without sweets. But, there are some desserts I really like.
> 
> First, there is *cheesecake*. My mom was never a good cook, but she did some things really well. Her cheesecake is really, really good. I like mine smothered in strawberries.
> 
> Next, Bananas Foster. I actually make a pretty awesome Bananas Foster, using the original Brennan's recipe. It is actually very easy to make, and guests love watching you make it before eating it. It is a flaming dessert thing -- always a crowd pleaser.
> 
> The top of my dessert list is a "Nawlins" bread pudding with a righteous Bourbon sauce. OMG, I love a good bread pudding, New Orleans style.
> 
> CD



Did you say Cheesecake?
When was the last time you made your Mom's recipe?
Do it!


----------



## medtran49

Still working on our truffles.  I just had 3, espresso, almond and chocolate flavors.


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Did you say Cheesecake?
> When was the last time you made your Mom's recipe?
> Do it!



I've never made it. I should ask her for the recipe. I'd also have to get a springform pan. Sounds like a lot of work. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I've never made it. I should ask her for the recipe. I'd also have to get a springform pan. Sounds like a lot of work.
> 
> CD



I make a chocolate chip cheesecake every Christmas for my grandson. I knew I had a spring form pan somewhere besides my small one. I hunted high and low. I figured he never returned the pan to me from the previous year. Couldn't find it. So I ordered a new one. Of course, I then found it. It was way in back of the cabinet with other pans sitting in it. Now I have two. Plus the small 7" one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I've never made it. I should ask her for the recipe. I'd also have to get a springform pan. Sounds like a lot of work.
> 
> CD



Cheesecake is actually very easy.  Fast to whip up, but does need cook and cool down time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made chocolate waffles this morning for Sunday Brunch and OODLES left over.
I filled them with Coconut Fudge Ice Cream
MMM


----------



## Just Cooking

Baked a waffle bread pudding for 2... 

I've been searching for and enjoying dessert for two recipes lately.. A full pie, cake, etc., is just too much repetition for us...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> *Baked a waffle bread pudding for 2*...
> 
> I've been searching for and enjoying dessert for two recipes lately.. A full pie, cake, etc., is just too much repetition for us...



Photo please?


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Photo please?




Sorry but, I don't know how to move photos from my phone to here...  

#nontechnicaloldmanproblems


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Sorry but, I don't know how to move photos from my phone to here...
> 
> #nontechnicaloldmanproblems



Neither do I. Can anyone gives us inept folks some lessons on how to get it from the phone to DC?


----------



## GotGarlic

Forum 101: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Forum 101: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html



Thanks GG. I printed the photo part out and am going to sit down with Spike and have him explain it to me while I actually do it. I can upload pics from my camera that I loaded into a file. But from my cell phone, it is a whole new ball game for me.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I use DH's IPhone from time to time, and I have found it easiest to email a photo to myself, download it to my PC's Photo Gallery and then I can post those pictures anywhere.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Thanks GG. I printed the photo part out and am going to sit down with Spike and have him explain it to me while I actually do it. I can upload pics from my camera that I loaded into a file. But from my cell phone, it is a whole new ball game for me.


Do you have a smartphone, Addie? You will need one in order to do this. The phone needs to be able to access the Internet in order to upload photos directly from the phone.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thank you GotGarlic and Kaneohegirlinaz for the information.... 

After 20 years with a flip phone, I finally changed to an android and am learning how to use it..( my fat fingers couldn't text on the flipper...)

I like the idea of emailing the photos to myself... That I think I can do...lol..

Just have to get the Gmail app into my phone...  

I can do this, I can do this, I can do this...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

There's a Discuss Cooking app, too. Download that and it will be even easier to upload photos.


----------



## GotGarlic

And if you use Google Photos, you won't need to email photos to yourself; they will be automatically added to your Google account and available from anywhere.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use the DC app on my iPad.  It has a little camera and a picture icon when I post a comment.  I can download pics right from the app.  I would assume Android has something similar.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I use the DC app on my iPad.  It has a little camera and a picture icon when I post a comment.  I can download pics right from the app.  I would assume Android has something similar.


It's exactly the same.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Photo please?



As originally posted, I try to find mini desserts for Jeannie and myself..

Waffle Bread Pudding for Two
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Also on the mini dessert menu... 6" chocolate cake for two..
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you GotGarlic and Kaneohegirlinaz for the information....
> 
> 
> I like the idea of emailing the photos to myself... That I think I can do...lol..
> 
> Just have to get the Gmail app into my phone...
> 
> 
> Ross



Well... The Gmail app was deleted from my phone so I used a USB cord to transfer pics from phone to laptop... I think I have it now... Thanks..


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you GotGarlic and Kaneohegirlinaz for the information....
> 
> After 20 years with a flip phone, I finally changed to an android and am learning how to use it..( my fat fingers couldn't text on the flipper...)
> 
> I like the idea of emailing the photos to myself... That I think I can do...lol..
> 
> *Just have to get the Gmail app into my phone*...
> 
> I can do this, I can do this, I can do this...
> 
> Ross


Isn't there an icon for Gmail on your phone? If there is, tap it. It should ask you to enter your email address and password. This is what the icon looks like, except, on my phone, it says Gmail below the pic.







Oops, I just saw it got deleted from your phone. There should be an icon for the "Play Store". Open that and enter Gmail in the search. Then you can download it again. You could also look to see if you have an icon for uninstalled apps. If it's in there, I think it's easy to reinstall.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Isn't there an icon for Gmail on your phone? If there is, tap it. It should ask you to enter your email address and password. This is what the icon looks like, except, on my phone, it says Gmail below the pic.


Yes there was an icon...but... I had Jeannies daughter set up Gmail..Being the cranky old man I am, I didn't like the "alerts" popping up all the time so, I had her delete it.. I didn't know I could just block alerts... duh on me.. She deleted the app and it is no longer on my phone so, I can't put gmail back in.. Totally my ignorance..   I will keep looking though..
Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> As originally posted, I try to find mini desserts for Jeannie and myself..
> 
> Waffle Bread Pudding for Two
> Ross





Just Cooking said:


> Also on the mini dessert menu... 6" chocolate cake for two..
> Ross



YAY ROSS!!!
Those two desserts look quite delicious.
I too like to make small-ish sized dessert, mostly `cuz we two can't finish off a full sized cake before it goes south.
I found half sized Bundt pans years bake and it's the perfect size cake for two. 



[Bailey's Irish Cream Chocolate Bundt]


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz

So far I have made mini cakes, cobblers and puddings.. I will get 6" pie tins next.. I baked the bread pudding in my 6" cake pan just to test the recipe.. Next time I will use my 6oz ramekins.. I've never made a bundt cake but...why not get a pan and go for it??

Mini desserts are fun as well as making sense for the 2 of us..

I've not baked much before and am loving this...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Yes there was an icon...but... I had Jeannies daughter set up Gmail..Being the cranky old man I am, I didn't like the "alerts" popping up all the time so, I had her delete it.. I didn't know I could just block alerts... duh on me.. She deleted the app and it is no longer on my phone so, I can't put gmail back in.. Totally my ignorance..   I will keep looking though..
> Ross


You can add it back the same way you install any other app. I always check the settings once I install an app, to see what my options are and to set them the way I want them to work.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> You can add it back the same way you install any other app. I always check the settings once I install an app, to see what my options are and to set them the way I want them to work.



Thanks GG... I did find the app and think its all ok now... As to checking settings, I had not installed an app before (none on my 20 year flip phone) so, I was ignorant about setting options..  Duh on me...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> ... As to checking settings, I had not installed an app before (none on my 20 year flip phone) so, I was ignorant about setting options..  Duh on me...



Please don't say that. We're all learning something new [emoji2] I was a desktop support specialist, network manager and website manager. Just trying to help.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Please don't say that. We're all learning something new [emoji2] I was a desktop support specialist, network manager and website manager. Just trying to help.




Sometimes I drive myself crazy when it comes to simple tech stuff.. Then someone helps and I say, "well hell, that wasn't so hard..duh."

I do appreciate your helpful comments...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Do you have a smartphone, Addie? You will need one in order to do this. The phone needs to be able to access the Internet in order to upload photos directly from the phone.



No. I have an old phone that is free. I can make calls and text. My son is looking at other companies that now provide smart phones to new members. Hopefully, by the end of the month?


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Well... The Gmail app was deleted from my phone so *I used a USB cord to transfer pics from phone to laptop..*. I think I have it now... Thanks..



And that is what I have trouble with. Only I want to transfer pics from my phone to my computer, DC in fact. I got as far as plugging in on both ends, and then I was lost. I can be such a dummy at times.


----------



## Addie

I have a desktop computer and two watches that run on batteries. I used to have a Timex you still had to wind. But then my fingers didn't like the Timex. That is the extension of my delving into today's world of modern technology.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> No. I have an old phone that is free. I can make calls and text. My son is looking at other companies that now provide smart phones to new members. Hopefully, by the end of the month?




Addie... After 20 years of using a flip phone, my wife and I bought 2 inexpensive ($40 each) AT&T Alcatel Ideal android phones... We are learning how to use them and are pleased to finally do more than 'hello, goodbye'...  

The good people here have already solved problems for me...


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> And that is what I have trouble with. Only I want to transfer pics from my phone to my computer, DC in fact. I got as far as plugging in on both ends, and then I was lost. I can be such a dummy at times.



I found that my charger cord for my new android phone is also a cord that goes from phone to laptop USB port.. Made transferring pics a snap.. Whoda thunk it??


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> No. I have an old phone that is free. I can make calls and text. My son is looking at other companies that now provide smart phones to new members. Hopefully, by the end of the month?


That might be difficult to find. Most of the wireless companies have switched from providing free new phones and upgrades to a different business model where you have to buy a new phone, usually at full retail. Then you also have to buy a data plan. They say it's because people wanted to be able to upgrade more often than every two years. I'm skeptical 

DH and I both needed new phones in the last year. I bought older discontinued phones on Amazon for around $150 each instead of the $500-700 they were charging for current models at the Verizon store.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> That might be difficult to find. Most of the wireless companies have switched from providing free new phones and upgrades to a different business model where you have to buy a new phone, usually at full retail. Then you also have to buy a data plan. They say it's because people wanted to be able to upgrade more often than every two years. I'm skeptical
> 
> DH and I both needed new phones in the last year. I bought older discontinued phones on Amazon for around $150 each instead of the $500-700 they were charging for current models at the Verizon store.



Virgin (Assurance) is now offering a free android with additional services than just call and unlimited text. But it is only for new members. According to the Federal rules for these companies, they are supposed to allow their members to upgrade their phones to a newer model every year. So since I have been with Assurance for more than two years, I am entitled to a new phone. They don't even offer the phone I presently have. It is one with a slide out Querty Board. So Spike has been doing battle with them for me. If I don't get a favorable response by the end of the month, I will go to another provider and report Assurance to the authorities. 

I keep hearing very unfavorable remarks regarding Verizon from so many folks. When Pirate's contract was up, he notified Verizon that he didn't want to renew. The girl in the store started to scream at him and didn't want to release his phone number so he could carry it to another company. He had to threaten her with a promise to report her to the main company.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Virgin (Assurance) is now offering a free android with additional services than just call and unlimited text. But it is only for new members. According to the Federal rules for these companies, they are supposed to allow their members to upgrade their phones to a newer model every year. So since I have been with Assurance for more than two years, I am entitled to a new phone. They don't even offer the phone I presently have. It is one with a slide out Querty Board. So Spike has been doing battle with them for me. If I don't get a favorable response by the end of the month, I will go to another provider and report Assurance to the authorities.
> 
> I keep hearing very unfavorable remarks regarding Verizon from so many folks. When Pirate's contract was up, he notified Verizon that he didn't want to renew. The girl in the store started to scream at him and didn't want to release his phone number so he could carry it to another company. He had to threaten her with a promise to report her to the main company.


I've been with Verizon for over 20 years. You can bet if I had ever been treated that way, there would not be a good outcome for them. 

I'd like to see those "Federal rules." Verizon stopped offering free upgrades at least two or three years ago. If you buy your own phone, you can upgrade whenever you want, of course.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I tried a new cake recipe that I mashed together from a coupla different ones...
Triple Chocolate Cake with ganache, toasted coconut & pecans on top.
I made two half sized bundts, one to stay here and one to share.
Now, I'm not a fan of chocolate, but DH and my new neighbors like it.
It's okay I guess, but I think I may have over mixed it a bit.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26503
> 
> View attachment 26504
> 
> I tried a new cake recipe that I mashed together from a coupla different ones...
> Triple Chocolate Cake with ganache, toasted coconut & pecans on top.
> I made two half sized bundts, one to stay here and one to share.
> Now, I'm not a fan of chocolate, but DH and my new neighbors like it.
> It's okay I guess, but I think I may have over mixed it a bit.




Those look scrumptious...  
Question... What do you mean by "half sized bundts?"  I'm looking for a small bundt pan and reduced size recipes to go with the smaller pans...
I've been learning to make cakes with 6" cake pans and enjoy doing so..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Those look scrumptious...
> Question... What do you mean by "half sized bundts?"  I'm looking for a small bundt pan and reduced size recipes to go with the smaller pans...
> I've been learning to make cakes with 6" cake pans and enjoy doing so..




(the red pan is the half sized)

I found these pans a long time ago, can't remember what brand it is, whether it's Nordicware or Wilton, I wanna say Nordicware, but anywhos, I did a WWW search and found this:
Half-Size Bundt Pan
I also saw loads of recipes for half sized bundts.
I simply make a standard cake recipe (that makes a 9x13 or two 9" cakes) and make two smaller cakes.
They freeze beautifully too


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26505
> (the red pan is the half sized)
> 
> I found these pans a long time ago, can't remember what brand it is, whether it's Nordicware or Wilton, I wanna say Nordicware, but anywhos, I did a WWW search and found this:
> Half-Size Bundt Pan
> I also saw loads of recipes for half sized bundts.
> I simply make a standard cake recipe (that makes a 9x13 or two 9" cakes) and make two smaller cakes.
> They freeze beautifully too



Wonderful information... Thank you...  

Make two smaller cakes out of one standard recipe, freeze one...  Another duh on me...  

This baking is starting to be fun...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Wonderful information... Thank you...
> 
> Make two smaller cakes out of one standard recipe, freeze one... Another duh on me...
> 
> This baking is starting to be fun...


 
Wrap the unfrosted cake well and freeze, you can frost it frozen and it will thaw by the time you want to eat.  If you frost before freezing, the frosting gets messed up.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wrap the unfrosted cake well and freeze, you can frost it frozen and it will thaw by the time you want to eat.  If you frost before freezing, the frosting gets messed up.


  Good information... Thank you..


----------



## CakePoet

It is Waffle days in Sweden!  And that means  9 months to Christmas!


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> It is Waffle days in Sweden!  And that means  9 months to Christmas!


That looks yummy...  Is it ice cream on a waffle type dish?.. I've never seen that before...

Going to bake bread pudding today... Will use individual ramikens instead of one dish..


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26505
> (the red pan is the half sized)
> 
> I found these pans a long time ago, can't remember what brand it is, whether it's Nordicware or Wilton, I wanna say Nordicware, but anywhos, I did a WWW search and found this:
> Half-Size Bundt Pan
> I also saw loads of recipes for half sized bundts.
> I simply make a standard cake recipe (that makes a 9x13 or two 9" cakes) and make two smaller cakes.
> They freeze beautifully too



I did have both the half and full size bundt cake pans. I used the full size one ever year to make the Christmas Wreath cake. Then I ordered the miniature bundt cake pan. Six cakes to a pan. Made individual Christmas Wreath cakes for each member of the folks who were going to be present for Christmas Dinner at my daughter's home. A lot of work. Like KGirl stated, there are plenty of recipes out there. When in doubt, go directly to the manufacturer's site. Both Nordic and Wilton have a host of recipes for what you are wanting.


----------



## CakePoet

Just cooking: My normal waffle refused to work , but I have a waffle bowl maker, so I used that to make waffle bowls and filled them with ice cream,  whipped cream and sauce. It was yummy.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> Just cooking: My normal waffle refused to work , but I have a waffle bowl maker, so I used that to make waffle bowls and filled them with ice cream,  whipped cream and sauce. It was yummy.


 

Oh geeze... Now I have to buy a waffle bowl maker... That's really cool...


----------



## CakePoet

Mine is just a cheap brand, got it for Christmas, doesnt even come with a recipe. I have tried Swedish waffles, waffle cone,  Belgian waffle batter and  they all work.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> Mine is just a cheap brand, got it for Christmas, doesnt even come with a recipe. I have tried Swedish waffles, waffle cone,  Belgian waffle batter and  they all work.




I had never heard of one but, Google shows some @ places I shop.. Going to get one...  I make waffles frequently.. I can think of a few good applications for this..

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Individual bread puddings came out fine.. Drooped a little but, more room for whipped cream... 

Ross


----------



## CakePoet

Just cooking, I can report that corn bread bowls are now a thing and also sponge cake bowls , these didnt get fluffy, but  brittle like waffle cones  and the taste is amazing.  If I just figured out the  cornbread bowls when I was doing a chili instead of corn bread for the freezer. Oh well next time.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> Just cooking, I can report that corn bread bowls are now a thing and also sponge cake bowls , these didnt get fluffy, but  brittle like waffle cones  and the taste is amazing.  If I just figured out the  cornbread bowls when I was doing a chili instead of corn bread for the freezer. Oh well next time.




I'm amazed with the new things I learn about food... 

Thanks CakePoet..   

Ross


----------



## CakePoet

Well I am just testing  just for fun... hrm I wonder what happens if I use my bread dough in it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Individual bread puddings came out fine.. Drooped a little but, more room for whipped cream...
> 
> Ross




Hope I don't get slapped for asking a related question here but...( Looks around the forum..  )

As said above, my puddings drooped when cooled..  Not a big deal but, they came out of the oven all puffed up and pretty.. Is there something I failed to do which would have made them stay puffed up?

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> Well I am just testing  just for fun... hrm I wonder what happens if I use my bread dough in it.




Now you have me 'needing' to experiment...


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Addie... After 20 years of using a flip phone, my wife and I bought 2 inexpensive ($40 each) AT&T Alcatel Ideal android phones... We are learning how to use them and are pleased to finally do more than 'hello, goodbye'...
> 
> The good people here have already solved problems for me...



Poo has an android phone and yesterday he tried to teach me how to answer his phone. When he did it, it looked simple. So he used my phone to call his and I did try to answer it. But I ended up hanging up. I was saying hello to a dead phone. He couldn't stop laughing. I gave up. It should be simple. I know that. But my brain is in a rattle with all the little beads being shaken up all the time. The kids told me if I can learn to use Poo's phone they will buy me a phone like his and even pay for my phone bill and then I can give up the free phone. I have to think on that. Do I really need to go that route. I haven't made a phone call in the past three days. And it has been more than a week since I got a call. Nor do I walk around all day with my head down texting to every single person I know. Folks who know me, know I have brown eyes.


----------



## CakePoet

There is  smart phones for seniors here in Sweden, check up if it exist in USA. They are simpler and also done for shaking hands


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Hope I don't get slapped for asking a related question here but...( Looks around the forum..  )
> 
> As said above, my puddings drooped when cooled..  Not a big deal but, they came out of the oven all puffed up and pretty.. Is there something I failed to do which would have made them stay puffed up?
> 
> Ross



Separate the eggs, whip the whites to stiff peaks and fold gently into the other mixed ingredients at the very last.  This should help your puddings stay puffy.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> Poo has an android phone and yesterday he tried to teach me how to answer his phone. When he did it, it looked simple. So he used my phone to call his and I did try to answer it. But I ended up hanging up. I was saying hello to a dead phone. He couldn't stop laughing. I gave up. It should be simple. I know that. But my brain is in a rattle with all the little beads being shaken up all the time. The kids told me if I can learn to use Poo's phone they will buy me a phone like his and even pay for my phone bill and then I can give up the free phone. I have to think on that. Do I really need to go that route. I haven't made a phone call in the past three days. And it has been more than a week since I got a call. Nor do I walk around all day with my head down texting to every single person I know. Folks who know me, know I have brown eyes.




I understand your hesitation... Takes a while for we older folks to get used to new tech stuff.. One thing I am doing now that I didn't before is texting and sending photos to my daughter in Missouri... We are getting used to the phones now and seem to be using them more.. Email used to be a big deal but, I find that my child and Jeannie's children seem to be more in contact with us now that we don't have to do the computer email thing..


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Separate the eggs, whip the whites to stiff peaks and fold gently into the other mixed ingredients at the very last.  This should help your puddings stay puffy.




Thank you...  

I will certainly try this....


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I've been getting some good strawberries from California so strawberry shortcake is back on the menu.


----------



## Just Cooking

I've been having a density problem with cakes... Found a recipe for a chocolate cake with chocolate ganache topping that the blogger guaranteed would come out fluffy and moist..

She didn't fib... Best cake I've baked in my new hobby of desserts for two...   The recipe is for a small sheet cake but perfectly filled two 6" cake pans... 

Next is doing another bread pudding using tip from PrincessFiona60 to whip and fold in egg whites to keep the pudding fluffy...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I've been having a density problem with cakes... Found a recipe for a chocolate cake with chocolate ganache topping that the blogger guaranteed would come out fluffy and moist..
> 
> She didn't fib... Best cake I've baked in my new hobby of desserts for two...   The recipe is for a small sheet cake but perfectly filled two 6" cake pans...
> 
> Next is doing another bread pudding using tip from PrincessFiona60 to whip and fold in egg whites to keep the pudding fluffy...



Photos, photos please?!


----------



## Just Cooking

This is after we had a slice... To me, single layer cakes just don't seem as photogenic as double or triple layer cakes... This does show how moist and fluffy it is tho..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> This is after we had a slice... To me, single layer cakes just don't seem as photogenic as double or triple layer cakes... This does show how moist and fluffy it is tho..



oh my!
1) recipe please
2) have you ever tried marco or close up shots?
(well, I also have under cabinet lights that lite the food a bit better, IMHO)


CAKE!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> oh my!
> 1) recipe please
> 2) have you ever tried marco or close up shots?
> (well, I also have under cabinet lights that lite the food a bit better, IMHO)
> View attachment 26575
> 
> CAKE!!!



Thank you...  

After posting the picture, I realized that the poor quality of the photo is due to the lack of skills of the photo taker... I have an under counter light but I just can't seem to get an angle out of shadow..I was too lazy to edit post to point that out..   I will work on that..  

The recipe is at her blog:

https://www.averiecooks.com/2012/08/chocolate-cake-with-chocolate-ganache.html


----------



## Janet H

Just Cooking said:


> This is after we had a slice... To me, single layer cakes just don't seem as photogenic as double or triple layer cakes... This does show how moist and fluffy it is tho..



I disagree.  A lot of the presentation 'punch' has to do with the serving dish and
I prefer one layer cakes because I'm not an icing fan 

Here are some things you might do to improve the visual  ..

Make sure your platter has no outside lip - completely flat.  This makes the cake look taller.

Find a nice cake platter (vintage shops are great for this) that has a little height.   My favorite is this pressed 'depression glass" cake plate - they were popular up through the 60s and not very expensive- you can find them in a variety of colors and usually for around $10.00


Here's a single layer cake on that platter


----------



## GotGarlic

Janet H said:


> I disagree.  A lot of the presentation 'punch' has to do with the serving dish and I prefer one layer cakes because I'm not an icing fan
> 
> Here are some things you might do to improve the visual  ..
> 
> Make sure your platter has no outside lip - completely flat.  This makes the cake look taller.
> 
> Find a nice cake platter (vintage shops are great for this) that has a little height.   My favorite is this pressed 'depression glass" cake plate - they were popular up through the 60s and not very expensive- you can find them in a variety of colors and usually for around $10.00
> 
> View attachment 26577
> Here's a single layer cake on that platter
> 
> View attachment 26578



Totally agree. My grandmother gave me a clear cut-glass pedestal cake plate and I love it. I've seen pedestal cake plates that resemble Depression-era ones like the one in your photo at TJ Maxx for a good price.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> This is after we had a slice... To me, single layer cakes just don't seem as photogenic as double or triple layer cakes... This does show how moist and fluffy it is tho..


 
Looks delicious, Ross!!


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Totally agree. My grandmother gave me a clear cut-glass pedestal cake plate and I love it. I've seen pedestal cake plates that resemble Depression-era ones like the one in your photo at TJ Maxx for a good price.
> View attachment 26579


 
That cake plate is stunning, GG!  I have a pedestal cake plate that was my grandmother's, too.  I'll get it out of the curio cabinet and post a pic of it later this afternoon after my grandson gets picked up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> That cake plate is stunning, GG!  I have a pedestal cake plate that was my grandmother's, too.  I'll get it out of the curio cabinet and post a pic of it later this afternoon after my grandson gets picked up. [emoji2]


Thank you, sweetie!  I'm looking forward to seeing yours! [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

Great tip on the plates, Janet H and GG... Thank you..
I bought a nice pedestal cake plate for the 6" cakes but couldn't find a dome for it so I returned it.. I didn't/don't want a standard cake plate... As I've said, I'm new at baking and new at finding what I need to have on hand...I will keep looking..

Thank you Cheryl...


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you, sweetie! &#55357;&#56856; I'm looking forward to seeing yours! [emoji2]


 
Thanks, GG...here's a quickie pic. I just love it - my uncle gave it to me along with many other pieces of her purple glassware several years after my grandma passed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, GG...here's a quickie pic. I just love it - my uncle gave it to me along with many other pieces of her purple glassware several years after my grandma passed.


Oooohh, that's gorgeous! I love curvy glass! And furniture, and fixtures... All that good stuff [emoji2]


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, GG. 

Now if I could only make some of the delicious looking cakes posted here recently.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lovely cake plates, ladies! I have a couple family ones from over the years. Now I have to start baking cakes to make use out of them? 



Just Cooking said:


> ...Best cake I've baked in my new hobby of desserts for two...   The recipe is for a small sheet cake but perfectly filled two 6" cake pans...


Your cakes have been tempting me. Did you previously say that a  9x13 cake recipe works good in 2-6" cake pans? Before I bake any cakes, I need to buy small cake pans.

Once upon a time, before houses and children, Himself had to work a Saturday. I armed myself with all the raw materials to make a delicious chocolate cake with a custard-type fill between the three layers and chocolate ganache for the top. Good Lord, it slid so badly my BIL called it my "ABC cake " (already been chewed). It WAS delicious, however, as his three slices confirmed. The recipe from Averie Cooks looks like even I can have success! And bigger hips...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lovely cake plates, ladies! I have a couple family ones from over the years. Now I have to start baking cakes to make use out of them?
> 
> 
> Your cakes have been tempting me. Did you previously say that a  9x13 cake recipe works good in 2-6" cake pans? Before I bake any cakes, I need to buy small cake pans.



Her recipes says,
*Yield:* one 9-by-9-inch square cake, 12 generous pieces


The recipe fills the 2 pans I have.. They are 6x2 inches... 

Not being a baker, I don't know if the recipe is standard volume or not..
I have found many 6" cake recipes but, I have not been pleased with the finished cake density.. Averie told me that all of her cakes are moist and fluffy.. I've only made the chocolate one... 

The way I look at it is... If a recipe makes more volume that my 6" pans hold, I can make a cupcake or 2 or 3 with whats left over.. This cake freezes well.. Until I know differently, I will assume that her other recipes will also...  



Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Great tip on the plates, Janet H and GG... Thank you..
> I bought a *nice pedestal cake plate for the 6" cakes* but couldn't find a dome for it so I returned it.. I didn't/don't want a standard cake plate... As I've said, I'm new at baking and new at finding what I need to have on hand...I will keep looking..
> 
> Thank you Cheryl...



https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Pion...75035&wl11=online&wl12=53965570&wl13=&veh=sem
Ross, I saw this at Walmart and it's adorable!
8 1/4 inches gives you enough leeway as to not mess up your gorgeous icing


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[photo courtesy of Julie Noyas]
I had this cake stand that was my Great Grandmother's, 
Fostoria American pattern.
Unfortunately it got broken and both my Mother and I CRIED!!!
I've always wanted to replace it, but the price is
a bit too rich for me.
I've seen it in many antique shops and even online
at Replacements.com, all about the same price.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tonight we had applesauce for dessert. On the top we sprinkle it with a mixture of cinnamon and sugar.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Pioneer-Woman-Timeless-Beauty-8.25-Mini-Cupcake-Stand-with-Dome-Lid/
> Ross, I saw this at Walmart and it's adorable!
> 8 1/4 inches gives you enough leeway as to not mess up your gorgeous icing




 Thank you, KGirl... This seems perfect....

I just placed the order for pickup at our local Walmart..Will be there within a week...

BTW... All the stands you all show are gorgeous.. My daughter loves cut glass...


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Separate the eggs, whip the whites to stiff peaks and fold gently into the other mixed ingredients at the very last.  This should help your puddings stay puffy.




Today was bread pudding day... 

I think I did it all correctly but... still drooped... but.... no matter as, the pudding is delicious and the whipped cream covers the droop... 

Thank you for trying to solve my problem...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Today was bread pudding day...
> 
> I think I did it all correctly but... still drooped... but.... no matter as, the pudding is delicious and the whipped cream covers the droop...
> 
> Thank you for trying to solve my problem...


 
LOL!  You might need to move to a higher altitude.  Up here in the rare atmosphere whipping air in works like a charm.  At least it tastes good.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  You might need to move to a higher altitude.  Up here in the rare atmosphere whipping air in works like a charm.  *At least it tastes good.*




Exactly...


----------



## medtran49

I finally made the dulce de leche, flan, chocolate cake combo out of Craig's Tex Mex cookbook.  It nearly fills the bundt pan to the top, but is in a waterbath.  2 hour cook time, cool for an hour, then into fridge for a few hours.  I have a feeling the neighbors will be getting some.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

medtran49 said:


> I finally made the dulce de leche, flan, chocolate cake combo out of Craig's Tex Mex cookbook.  It nearly fills the bundt pan to the top, but is in a waterbath.  2 hour cook time, cool for an hour, then into fridge for a few hours.  I have a feeling the neighbors will be getting some.



Ooh!  That sounds heavenly med, 
photos of the whole cake and a slice please?


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ooh!  That sounds heavenly med,
> photos of the whole cake and a slice please?




Ditto....


----------



## medtran49

I will, but it probably won't be until tomorrow.  Don't think it will have enough time for the flan part to cool and set since I got a late start on it today.  I took it out 20 minutes shy of the bake time because it was starting to smell like the chocolate cake was getting too baked.  The cake part did rise up over the top of the pan, but none of it spilled out.  It's sinking back down as it's cooling.  

I had never boiled a can of sweetened condensed milk before.  Boy that stuff gets thick and even richer.  The cake had 2 cans (one cooked and one not) of SWC milk, plus a can of evap milk, plus regular milk, and 8 oz cream cheese, and a total of 11 eggs, 3 for the cake, 8 for the flan part.  Hope it's worth it.


----------



## Just Cooking

medtran49 said:


> I will, but it probably won't be until tomorrow.  Don't think it will have enough time for the flan part to cool and set since I got a late start on it today.  I took it out 20 minutes shy of the bake time because it was starting to smell like the chocolate cake was getting too baked.  The cake part did rise up over the top of the pan, but none of it spilled out.  It's sinking back down as it's cooling.
> 
> I had never boiled a can of sweetened condensed milk before.  Boy that stuff gets thick and even richer. * The cake had 2 cans (one cooked and one not) of SWC milk, plus a can of evap milk, plus regular milk, and 8 oz cream cheese, and a total of 11 eggs, 3 for the cake, 8 for the flan part*.  Hope it's worth it.




Ahhh... a diet cake....


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.walmart.com/ip/The-Pioneer-Woman-Timeless-Beauty-8.25-Mini-Cupcake-Stand-with-Dome-Lid/
> Ross, I saw this at Walmart and it's adorable!
> 8 1/4 inches gives you enough leeway as to not mess up your gorgeous icing



KGirl... The stand came in today.. Love it.. Thank you very much for directing me to it...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> KGirl... The stand came in today.. Love it.. Thank you very much for directing me to it...



PERFECT!  That's just perfect Ross, so glad that you like it and it's working out for you.  I had purchased her "Timeless Beauty 10 inch" stand, but it's too small for a regulation sized Bundt cake,  go figure, so I had to return it and got the ole' faithful Anchor Hocking 12 inch cover cake stand, that doubles as a punch bowl...
Anchor Hocking 86475L13 Canton Cake Stand & Punch Bowl Set


----------



## Addie

Janet H said:


> I disagree.  A lot of the presentation 'punch' has to do with the serving dish and
> I prefer one layer cakes because I'm not an icing fan
> 
> Here are some things you might do to improve the visual  ..
> 
> Make sure your platter has no outside lip - completely flat.  This makes the cake look taller.
> 
> Find a nice cake platter (vintage shops are great for this) that has a little height.   My favorite is this pressed 'depression glass" cake plate - they were popular up through the 60s and not very expensive- you can find them in a variety of colors and usually for around $10.00
> 
> View attachment 26577
> Here's a single layer cake on that platter
> 
> View attachment 26578



I also find that a flat cake dish makes it so much easier to do the frosting right down to the bottom of the cake. Using the wax paper trick really helps making the presentation even prettier along with neater. But what I really want to purchase is a revolving cake dish for making the job even easier. 

Little by little I am punching away at my wish list. Maybe this year.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> I also find that a flat cake dish makes it so much easier to do the frosting right down to the bottom of the cake. Using the wax paper trick really helps making the presentation even prettier along with neater. *But what I really want to purchase is a revolving cake dish for making the job even easier.*
> 
> Little by little I am punching away at my wish list. Maybe this year.


 
I bought a really nice small revolving cake plate from World Market a couple of months ago.. Loved it but could not find a dome for it so, I got frustrated and returned it.. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Tonight's dessert..Carrot cake for two... yum...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I bought a really nice small revolving cake plate from World Market a couple of months ago.. Loved it but could not find a dome for it so, I got frustrated and returned it..
> 
> Ross


I found an extra lazy Susan I forgot I had and used that last time I frosted a cake.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Tonight's dessert..Carrot cake for two... yum...


Looks delish!


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> I found an extra lazy Susan I forgot I had and used that last time I frosted a cake.




Good idea... I'm going to look through the local shops for a small one...  



GotGarlic said:


> Looks delish!



Thank you...


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> Tonight's dessert..Carrot cake for two... yum...



OMG, between those and the torte recipe I was just looking at, think I might throw my diet out the window! 

When I had my pottery studio, we sold a  table top "lazy susan".  They were made from scrap pieces of counter tops and set on a stand about the height of your cake stand, JC.  I think it is in the loft of the barn, I will try to find them and take pictures. Would be VERY easy for a handy man person to make.  

JC, what size pans did you use for those little carrot cakes? 6"??


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> OMG, between those and the torte recipe I was just looking at, think I might throw my diet out the window!
> 
> When I had my pottery studio, we sold a  table top "lazy susan".  They were made from scrap pieces of counter tops and set on a stand about the height of your cake stand, JC.  I think it is in the loft of the barn, I will try to find them and take pictures. *Would be VERY easy for a handy man person to make.  *
> 
> JC, *what size pans did you use for those little carrot cakes? 6"?*?


 
Unfortunately I got rid of my work shop when we sold the house.. but.. I told Jeannie about this and she said she has seen small, plastic lazy Susan's in Marshal's or someplace.. We will find one...

I baked those single size cakes in my 8oz ramekins...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

just cooking said:


> unfortunately i got rid of my work shop when we sold the house.. But.. I told jeannie about this and she said she has seen small, plastic lazy susan's in marshal's or someplace.. We will find one...
> 
> *i baked those single size cakes in my 8oz ramekins*...



genius!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> genius!!




I'd love to take credit but, it was the recipe blogger who suggested the ramekins... When cooled, I did remove them from the ramekins instead of frosting and serving them inside.. I wanted them to be a tiny cake rather than being in a bowl, like pudding...


----------



## CakePoet

Saturday:

Lemon curd mousse pie for the  masses  and peanut chocolate mouse cake for me.

Sunday:  Mämmi for husband and brother with  fullfat milk and sugar  and for the rest my famous kladdkaka  ( sticky chocolate cake) with whipped cream.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made Carrot Cake for our "Easter Feaster" (that's what we've determined today is, given all of the wonderful food we made, both Vegetarian and Omnivore) with Mr&Mrs Dear Friends.
YUM YUM YUM!!!
This is THE MOST AMAZING moist-tender-flavorful-not-too-sweet-DELICIOUS  cake I've ever made!!

*Note to self-DO NOT lose this recipe, *EVER!!*


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26588
> [photo courtesy of Julie Noyas]
> I had this cake stand that was my Great Grandmother's,
> Fostoria American pattern.
> Unfortunately it got broken and both my Mother and I CRIED!!!
> I've always wanted to replace it, but the price is
> a bit too rich for me.
> I've seen it in many antique shops and even online
> at Replacements.com, all about the same price.



There is something extra special when a beautiful cake is served from a cake dish that belonged to Mom, Grandma or any other family member. In the end, it doesn't matter if the cake is a considered failure, or the most beautiful cake you ever made. It is the memories you are indulging in. I recently broke a Weeping Willow cake dish that my sister gave to me before she passed. I loved serving a cake from it. Spike glued the piece back on, but now I am afraid to use it. So I will just have to leave it sitting where I can see it and just keep my memories for myself.

Pirate loves to bake. He wants me to get a new cake plate so it will pass on down to him. His favorite cake I make is the Hershey's Chocolate Christmas cake in my Bundt pan. I cover it with dyed green frosting and coconut and then make a royal frosting and make the holly leaves and berries. 

I want to get two cake dishes. One without any lip at all for easier frosting. And then a beautiful one for serving. 

I have the whole shebang for cake making. The cardboards for the bottom along with different size lace dollies. 

I can understand why you cried. I would too. I went to that site. It doesn't cost to just look. I guess that is all you and I along with some other members can do.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today was another, try this, try that, day.. I wanted small Boston Cream Pies.. The cake part is what had me confused.. I didn't want to make a full sized cake and didn't want cupcakes.. Seems those options were all I ran into.. I wanted individual cakes...um... ramekin size would be nice...

Thinking I'd get 4 ramekin sized cakes, I used a cupcake recipe which I thought would fill 4 ramekins... Wrong.. Only enough for two.. That's ok... well... made the cake, the filling and took, left-over chocolate frosting out of the freezer..

Put them together, went to move to cake plate and... dropped one upside down... Guess what we had for lunch?? Fun experiment and I'm encouraged for next time.. Learning to bake is fun..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JC, did you observe the "5 second rule"?  

That's a mighty taste lookin' Boston Cream Pie there Ross!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> JC, did you observe the *"5 second rule"*?
> 
> That's a mighty taste lookin' Boston Cream Pie there Ross!



Fortunately it fell only a couple of inches onto the board I was using.. or... I  mighta done that...  

Thank you K-Girl... Its fine for a first try but, I need to use a better cake recipe.. That was not as light & moist as I prefer...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

just cooking said:


> fortunately it fell only a couple of inches onto the board i was using.. Or... I  mighta done that...
> 
> *thank you k-girl... Its fine for a first try* but, i need to use a better cake recipe.. That was not as light & moist as i prefer...
> 
> Ross


----------



## Addie

Find a five star sponge cake recipe. They are sometimes called  hot milk cakes. They make the best Boston Cream Cakes. 

Classic Victoria Sponge Cake Recipe - Allrecipes.com
This is the sponge cake. 

Hot Milk Cake Recipe - Food.com 
This recipe is a hot milk cake.

Both cakes are five star. I prefer the Hot Milk Cake. It has more flavor and is very light. 

You don't have to use a jam filling. And you can top it with your chocolate topping. The main thing is the cake.


----------



## Just Cooking

Two, seemingly good options Addie... I will check them out..


----------



## dragnlaw

*Crepe or Cake*

Wha?!??!!?  'The main thing is the cake.'   no, no, no - the main thing is the custard filling and the chocolate ganache.  My mother made this a lot in the 50's and I don't remember how the cake was but the rest?....  yummmm

Plus I always had to have a 7 layer cake for my birthday, also with a ganache  and peanut butter & banana pinwheel sandwiches. -  That all I ever wanted. 

Now that this has been said I'm going to have to go look for a 7 layer cake recipe.  I don't even know how to describe the cake. They were very thin layers. Could they have been more crepe than cake?

PS and thanks for the links Addie, custard and ganache aside, one still needs the best cake part one can do! .LOL


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Do you mean this type of cake dragn?
7-Layer Cakes - Caroline's Cakes


----------



## rodentraiser

I don't know if you consider it dessert, but I think later tonight I may whip up a batch of garlic butter biscuits ala Red Lobster. Not the boxed mix, but the ones from Bisquick. I like those much better (and they're cheaper, too).


----------



## dragnlaw

I most certainly do! Thanks Kgirl!  the Southern Chocolate one is likely what she used to make.

Probably the most difficult part is splitting the cakes...  but I've never figured out why it is "7" layers.  Or was it because at least one cake wouldn't split nicely and had to be scrapped?


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> I most certainly do! Thanks Kgirl!  the Southern Chocolate one is likely what she used to make.
> 
> Probably the most difficult part is splitting the cakes...  but I've never figured out why it is "7" layers.  Or was it because at least one cake wouldn't split nicely and had to be scrapped?



I happen to have six 9" cake pans and four 6" ones. I have found that when I want to make a multiple layer cake, I place just half the batter for each layer in each pan. If you want all the layers to be the same, use a ladle to put the batter in each pan. 

Now I doubt you have enough pans to do this all at once. So use what pans you have using the ladle method. That way all the layers will be the same height. One ladle full for each layer. Even if  you did have enough cake pans, there would be too many pans in the oven for them to bake evenly. Place no more than three pans in the oven at the same time. And remember, there is less batter in each pan, so it will require less baking time. Keep an eye on them. Put the light on in the oven and watch it closely. 

I have parchment paper circles for my pans. I often can get two cakes per sheet, then I feel that I have to put in a fresh sheet of parchment paper. I also spray the whole pan, including the parchment paper. Make sure you have enough racks to cool the layers quickly. Also you may have to make a second batch of cake batter. 

Concentrate of making the cake layers first. Then while the last batch is cooling, you can work on making the filling and frosting. For my family, they prefer a lemon filling with a white cream cheese lemon flavored frosting. The cream cheese frosting is not as sweet as the usual butter cream. I sometimes will make an American Swiss Cream Frosting. Much easier to make than the standard Swiss Frosting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The eighth layer is the Baker's Treat, to be enjoyed with any extra frosting and filling,  in the quiet of the kitchen after a job well done.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The eighth layer is the Baker's Treat, to be enjoyed with any extra frosting and filling,  in the quiet of the kitchen after a job well done.




I never thought of that, but you're right PF!!


----------



## dragnlaw

*Addie*, Wow, terrific, thanks for the advice!  Most points I've known but glad to have reminders and learn a few new ones. Now I won't forget a silly point and curse myself after.  That is a pretty darn good check list to keep on hand. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> The eighth layer is the Baker's Treat, to be enjoyed with any extra frosting and filling,  in the quiet of the kitchen after a job well done.



I'm pretty sure that's not what my mom said but 'no never-mind' - it is certainly one I can follow and live with!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ever make pnacottta?  My version is not traditional, but is a low calorie, ten minute, light and fluffy desert.  I tried this the other night and it was great.

Heat 1 cup of milk in the microwave for two minutes.  Pour the hot milk into your blender, and add raspberry gelatine.  Blend until the gelatin is completely dissolved.  Put into a bowl and whisk in 1 cup of ice-cold milk.  Place in the fridge, or freezer until set.  The blender is key with this, to incorporate the air into the desert.

The blender whips air into the panacotta so that the texture is  light and airy.  I have made the following flavors:
1. sugar free hot cocoa, with unflavored gelatin
2. sugar free strawberry gelatin
3. sugar free raspberry gelatin
They all worked wonderfully.
I can imagine using lemon to make something similar in texture and flavor to a lemon chiffon pie.  I imagine you could use any flavor of gelatin you like.

Of course the original panacotta was simply milk with vanilla and sugar, with unflavored gelatin dissolved into it.  It has more of a custard texture.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Blue Bell Sea Salt Caramel Ice Cream parfait
with TJ'd Triple Ginger Snaps

YUM!


----------



## Sagittarius

Wow !  All of these desserts look simply awesome ..  

I am a Sicilian Cannoli - Phile  ..

Sicilian Cannoli are prepared with fresh sheep´s milk Ricotta .. And are extraordinarily laborious to make .. 

However, it is a family favorite during the Christmas Holidays ..

Here is one of the best recipes online: 

Sicilian Cannoli recipe | Epicurious.com


----------



## Just Cooking

Sometimes ya just wish ya hadn't...

Thrift shopping with my daughter, I found a set of 4 6inch pie plates... yayy!!!

I looked at one of my 'dessert for two' blogs and picked a simple chocolate pie recipe.. Got it all together, chilled the pie and cut into it after dinner..

What was the blogger thinking?  Two ingredients... Heavy cream and semi-sweet chocolate chips... Did the recipe exactly as presented..

I made a candy bar in a pie crust...  

Now to hunt down a real chocolate filling for a 6 inch pie pan...

Today its a strawberry pie.. The filling quantity and quality, for a 6 inch pie pan had better be right..   

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> ...Now to hunt down a real chocolate filling for a 6 inch pie pan...
> 
> Today its a strawberry pie.. The filling quantity and quality, for a 6 inch pie pan had better be right..
> 
> Ross



A 10" pie recipe should fill three 6" pies almost exactly.


----------



## LPBeier

We had dessert for breakfast!

We eat very healthy natural foods and rarely do we stray ever so slightly from that because our bodies rebel. Well, our neighbours handed us a going away gift last night after we came home from having Chinese food - two chocolate cream donuts (which we just had for breakfast), two large slices of carrot cake, and a 6" strawberry shortcake, all from the local pastry shop!

Thankfully we will burn off that sugar with the move, though the gluten is going to be a tougher one! 

But those donuts were so good!


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> A 10" pie recipe should fill three 6" pies almost exactly.




Great to know that, Andy... I have found that an 8X8 cake recipe fills 2 6inch cake pans and knowing this about pies is a big help...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Great to know that, Andy... I have found that an 8X8 cake recipe fills 2 6inch cake pans and knowing this about pies is a big help...
> 
> Ross



I just did the math.  One of the few things I remember from high school geometry is A=radius squared times 3.1415.  My previous post assumes the depths of both size pies are the same.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Sometimes ya just wish ya hadn't...
> 
> Thrift shopping with my daughter, I found a set of 4 6inch pie plates... yayy!!!
> 
> I looked at one of my 'dessert for two' blogs and picked a simple chocolate pie recipe.. Got it all together, chilled the pie and cut into it after dinner..
> 
> What was the blogger thinking?  Two ingredients... Heavy cream and semi-sweet chocolate chips... Did the recipe exactly as presented..
> 
> I made a candy bar in a pie crust...
> 
> *Now to hunt down a real chocolate filling for a 6 inch pie pan*...
> 
> Today its a strawberry pie.. The filling quantity and quality, for a 6 inch pie pan had better be right..
> 
> Ross





Chocolate-Chocolate Dream Whip Pie



Chocolate Buttermilk Pie


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26894
> 
> Chocolate-Chocolate Dream Whip Pie
> 
> View attachment 26895
> 
> Chocolate Buttermilk Pie




  Thank you, K-Girl...

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I was going to make a blueberry tart sort of thing this afternoon. I have a dough recipe that uses cream cheese instead of shortening. I'll make the tart out of that, then layer in the cream cheese (mixed with a little sugar and vanilla), put the blueberries on top, and throw the whole thing in the oven to finish cooking the shell. 

I've tried to make blueberry cream cheese danishes out of pie dough and while they taste great, the pie dough never seems to get done and I'm always eating it raw. So I'm making a stab at cooking the shell first today. Then I'll put it back in the oven with the cream cheese and blueberries on it and see what happens.


----------



## buckytom

My boy made us butter and sugar crepes for dessert tonight.


----------



## bethzaring

We just tried out a tofu cheesecake.  OMG

I knew from my days of making ricotta cheesecake that you need to go heavy on the flavoring.  So I added 1 T. vanilla, 1 t. almond extract and 1/4 t. lemon oil.  I topped it with a thickened can of tart cherries.


----------



## Mad Cook

bethzaring said:


> We just tried out a tofu cheesecake.  OMG
> 
> I knew from my days of making ricotta cheesecake that you need to go heavy on the flavoring.  So I added 1 T. vanilla, 1 t. almond extract and 1/4 t. lemon oil.  I topped it with a thickened can of tart cherries.



Was that OMG good or OMG bad? I have a croud of vegans to cater for in July.


----------



## bethzaring

Mad Cook said:


> Was that OMG good or OMG bad? I have a croud of vegans to cater for in July.



Good.  This is the recipe I followed, with the following adjustments.  As suggested in one of the comments, I put the cheesecake ingredients together the day before making, to let the flavors meld, and set in the refrigerator. I upped the vanilla to 1 T., added 1 t. almond extract and 1/4 t. lemon oil.  The lemon oil is key, buy some today if you don't have it in stock.

Tofu Cheesecake Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I topped the cheesecake with one can of tart cherries, thickened with corn starch.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, it was way too hot to turn the oven on, so I went with the no bake version of a tart, which didn't include a crust. But at least it was edible.

Please ignore my old table - that's the one I do crafts on. I didn't realize it would look so bad in the pic.


----------



## taxlady

We had strawberries and whipped cream, with Drambuie as the beverage.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We had strawberries and whipped cream, with Drambuie as the beverage.


Mmmmm, sounds yummy


----------



## di reston

Our daily dessert, when it's just OH and me, it's usually fresh fruit - which is the norm in most Italian homes. However, when we have guests, I do make desserts and pastries. One of our favourites is Piedmontese 'Bonet', recipe as follows:

6 eggs
1/2 litre milk
1 small (sherry) glass of sugar
3 tbsp cocoa powder
200g soft almond amaretti.

Line a rectangular bread tin with caramelised sugar and water
Separate the eggs, and beat the yolks together with the sugar.
Soften the amaretti in the milk with the cocoa powder,
Beat the egg whites into firm peaks.
Put the mixture into the sugar-lined tin and cook in a bain marie for 30 minutes at a medium temperature.

When it's ready (test by lightly pressing a finger on it), turn it out of the tin and fridge it until you're ready to serve it. Serve in slices.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## GotGarlic

di reston said:


> Our daily dessert, when it's just OH and me, it's usually fresh fruit - which is the norm in most Italian homes. However, when we have guests, I do make desserts and pastries. One of our favourites is Piedmontese 'Bonet', recipe as follows:
> 
> 6 eggs
> 1/2 litre milk
> 1 small (sherry) glass of sugar
> 3 tbsp cocoa powder
> 200g soft almond amaretti.
> 
> Line a rectangular bread tin with caramelised sugar and water
> Separate the eggs, and beat the yolks together with the sugar.
> Soften the amaretti in the milk with the cocoa powder,
> Beat the egg whites into firm peaks.
> Put the mixture into the sugar-lined tin and cook in a bain marie for 30 minutes at a medium temperature.
> 
> When it's ready (test by lightly pressing a finger on it), turn it out of the tin and fridge it until you're ready to serve it. Serve in slices.
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde



This sounds really interesting, di. I have a couple of questions. 

- caramelized sugar? Do you mean caramel? 

- how many tablespoons equals a "small (sherry) glass of sugar"? 

- So at the end, we have egg yolks and sugar; cookies, milk and cocoa powder; and whipped egg whites. Do you then mix these all together, or layer them, or? The directions are not clear at this point. 

Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## rodentraiser

I thought caramel was sugar just caramelized. I was thinking of making a cheesecake one of these days and caramelizing some sugar to pour over the top. I have no idea if that is a good idea or not.


----------



## di reston

I've always made caramelised sugar with water, 30oz white loaf sugar (or granulated) and 3/4 American cup of water, to line the pan. I use a rectangular loaf tin, 4 1/2in x 9in. I'm a bit wary of doing the caramelised sugar with just sugar! However, each to his own! The 'cookies' are traditionally almond amaretti. Don't get the ones that are made with apricot kernels - they don't work. You fold everything together when you've done the initial preparation, and pour into the pre-sugared loaf tin, and cook in a bain marie for 30 mins. When you turn it out onto the serving dish, decorate with a line of almond amaretti lengthways down the middle. Fridge and eat cold. Whipped cream is an option if you like the idea.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar  Wilde


----------



## di reston

Oops! it should have 3oz sugar, not 30!!

di


----------



## rodentraiser

Chef John did a video of making caramel custard which uses the caramel from melted sugar in a saucepan. I'd never done that before and I had no problem with it at all.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Chef John did a video of making caramel custard which uses the caramel from melted sugar in a saucepan. I'd never done that before and I had no problem with it at all.



You just have to be willing to stand right there and hope you don't have to make a quick trip to the bathroom or answer your phone which just happens to be in the other room.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*A New Recipe*

I found this recipe when I was on FaceBook, 
"The BEST Coconut Pound Cake"








ACK! 

WAY too sweet
Chewy
HORRID!
... and I had such high hopes.

It went in the trash... DH said 
"Please, don't even give that cake away. It's bad!"

For him to turn down cake, you know it's bad.
Oh well.  You gotta try new recipes from time to time, right?


----------



## Andy M.

We have some strawberries macerating and will shortly be enjoying strawberry shortcake!


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> You just have to be willing to stand right there and hope you don't have to make a quick trip to the bathroom or answer your phone which just happens to be in the other room.



If it's important, they'll call back.

By the way, did I hear that today is National Blueberry Cheesecake day?


----------



## Addie

No dessert for me. Too many calories and sugar.


----------



## Katie H

Made my birthday cake, pie really, today.  I'd wanted a lemon meringue pie for my birthday but since local strawberries were "in," I opted for strawberry pie instead.  So...

Today I finally made my lemon meringue pie and I wasn't disappointed.

I could've gone to my recipe file or one of my cookbooks for a recipe but I decided instead to "graze" the Internet for one.  Found one at King Arthur Flour and decided to give it a try.  Holy cow!  A real keeper.

It's just about the silkiest lemon pie filling I've ever come across, the crust is awesome and the meringue is super.

If anyone is interested in making this wonderful pie, here is the recipe.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'd like to make that pie some day. I don't like meringue but I love lemon, so I may do just half the pie.


----------



## dragnlaw

hmmm, *thanks Katie H*...  looks like a keeper - even the picture is just like my Mom's, ...  big sigh...  

have saved the link, thanks again!


----------



## Addie

Yesterday I was cleaning the fridge and found two huge lemons in back of one of the drawers. I used the microplane to remove the zest and then tossed them in the zapper for 15 seconds, rolled them and went to put them in my squeezer. They were both too big. So I sliced them into thick slices. The juice came running out of them as if they were in a bottle. I now have 3/4 of a cup of juice and one tbs. of zest. Both are happy in the freezer.


----------



## Mad Cook

bethzaring said:


> Good.  This is the recipe I followed, with the following adjustments.  As suggested in one of the comments, I put the cheesecake ingredients together the day before making, to let the flavors meld, and set in the refrigerator. I upped the vanilla to 1 T., added 1 t. almond extract and 1/4 t. lemon oil.  The lemon oil is key, buy some today if you don't have it in stock.
> 
> Tofu Cheesecake Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I topped the cheesecake with one can of tart cherries, thickened with corn starch.


Thanks Beth


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Has anyone been eating dessert lately?



I had two lonely Apples in the `frdige that needed to been eaten, so pie (Crostata, Galette, whatever) for DH
The crust was a bit thicker here, so I had REALLY bake it!




... and I had a bowl of fresh Cherries in the same condition, so this is my pie.

I shared some of each with our next door neighbors (aka the Construction Superintendent and his peeps)

Not to toot my own horn, but the crust was fabulous!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks and sounds wonderful, kgirl.   I love cherries! 

Not much homemade desserts here lately- it's been so hot, so most sweets lately have been ice cream.  Although, grandson Tyler and I did bake some oatmeal choc chip cookies early one morning last week - he's been wanting to bake cookies with me for quite some time. I saved a few for me and sent the rest home with him.


----------



## Cheryl J

I SO need to try this. I love Tillamook products and this is a new flavor. Hopefully one of our 2 grocery stores out here in the middle of nowhere carry it!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Looks and sounds wonderful, kgirl.   I love cherries!
> 
> Not much homemade desserts here lately- it's been so hot, so most sweets lately have been ice cream.  Although, grandson Tyler and I did bake some oatmeal choc chip cookies early one morning last week - he's been wanting to bake cookies with me for quite some time. I saved a few for me and sent the rest home with him.



Making cookies with the small ones are always a lot of fun. When my kids were small, I always let them help me, stir, start the beaters going, scrape down the bowl. They really thought they were baking. As they got older, they learned how to read recipes. They would read it to me, step by step. Of course licking the spoons, beaters, the bowl was the best part for them. 

You have evoked some happy memories for me Cheryl. Thank you.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I SO need to try this. I love Tillamook products and this is a new flavor. Hopefully one of our 2 grocery stores out here in the middle of nowhere carry it!



I always bought their cheeses. We don't get their products on the East Coast. Dang!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I SO need to try this. I love Tillamook products and this is a new flavor. Hopefully one of our 2 grocery stores out here in the middle of nowhere carry it!




We really like Tillamook stuff too, can find the regular cheeses locally.  This sounds intriguing!  I have't seen anything like it around here, but admittedly, I wasn't looking for it.  Will now!  Thanks Cheryl!

For some reason, there are a bunch of partial apple halves in the fridge.  Think I'll hack them up and stew them.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> I SO need to try this. I love Tillamook products and this is a new flavor. Hopefully one of our 2 grocery stores out here in the middle of nowhere carry it!



Cheryl, that's DH's fav right now, me, I like the Marionberry Pie and Mountain Huckleberry flavor more so!

https://www.tillamook.com/products/ice-cream.html#,premium

Back in, I think it was 2003, we had an oppertunity to tour the Tillamook Creamery in Oregon, what a blast!  DH had never heard of them and I was all, LET'S GO!!!  Loved the free samples  
We couldn't get Tillamook anything in Hawaii  now I watch for the "Buy One Get One" sales and stock up our deep freeze.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh, I love the Tillamook Marionberry ice cream too, *kgirl.*  How fun that must have been to tour the Tillamook Creamery and get to sample them.  
-----------------
*Dawg....*I looked yesterday, and our local grocer has the Hazelnut and Salted Caramel so I grabbed one.  Oh. My. Gosh.  It's to die for.  They don't skimp on the hazelnuts at all...there's some in every bite.   Fixin' to have a bowl right now...


----------



## Katie H

Been trying to get Glenn to eat more fruits and vegetables, not that he doesn't already.  But, since he's had two major surgeries in 3 month's time, his body is all confused.

So, in an effort to entice him to eat an extra helping of fruit today, I made strawberry shortcakes.  Bought some lovely berries at the market yesterday and whipped up 6 tasty biscuits to receive the sweet ruby treats.

A good time was had by all.  Plus, there is plenty left for two more days.


----------



## Just Cooking

Baked a single layer mini (6") chocolate cake Wednesday.. Halved it, stacked it, frosted it with choc buttercream.. I am just a dud at frosting a cake still.. Practice, practice..

Been playing with various pudding/custard fruit desserts... Some success, some not so much.. Still learning to properly place a crust into my 6" pie tins... Jeannie and I are getting some good laughs along with some pretty tasty pies...

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm going to try to make chocolate drop cookies. My mom got the recipe out of a magazine almost 50 years ago and I used to make the cookies quite often. The one thing I remember is that you melt the Crisco and the chocolate together in a pan. 

My mom has long lost that recipe, but I think I finally found something very close to it. So that's on my to do list in the next week or so.


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> I'm going to try to make chocolate drop cookies. My mom got the recipe out of a magazine almost 50 years ago and I used to make the cookies quite often. The one thing I remember is that you melt the Crisco and the chocolate together in a pan.
> 
> My mom has long lost that recipe, but I think I finally found something very close to it. So that's on my to do list in the next week or so.



yay for old recipes... My choc chip recipe is from Sunset Magazine.. I still have the original page I tore out of the magazine in the 70's..

Ross


----------



## Katie H

I made a little, emphasis on "little," raspberry pie on Sunday 'cause I only had a few berries.  We ate half last night, will finish the rest tonight.  I want more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ice cubes, lots of ice cubes....


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ice cubes, lots of ice cubes....


Frozen grapes make a yummy hydrating snack. Or frozen melon cubes  Over frozen vanilla yogurt, even more


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I could freeze some yogurt...not going back out today...98°


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I froze a pound of cherries yesterday. Popped one in my  mouth when I was bagging them. Frozen cherries are goooood!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Made fresh Apple "Pie" for our house guest
I served it ala mode, MMM!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Henry Weinhard Root Beer and Blue Bell Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream Float
OMG! I'm a little kid again!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was in Trader Joe's the other day and this caught my eye





I just zapped in the micro as directed, topped with Reddi Wip 
and microplaned some bitter dark Chocolate, MMM!
I think next time I'll also grate some fresh Cinnamon


----------



## Just Cooking

I haven't tried this but, TJ's is a wonderland to me.. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had strawberries macerated with a little sugar.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Trader Joe's Belgian Chocolate Pudding with Reddi wip

A little goes along way!


----------



## medtran49

Easy simple galette dough that can be savory or sweet.  This batch is for sweet, peaches to be exact.  They make enough for 2 big portions to 4 smallish portions.  We had vanilla ice cream on the side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That looks wonderful MedTran...


----------



## CakePoet

Lucuma powder pudding , that was weird.


----------



## bethzaring

Am waiting for time to pass to try this carrot cake with cream cheese icing. Used my own very sweet carrots. It's 3:30 pm.  We are having dinner at my sisters' at 6:00.  Hope to dig into this after dinner.


----------



## Just Cooking

oh yeah @ carrot cake!!!  

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22121
> 
> We don't have dessert _every night_,
> but when we do, I do it up!
> I made Hershey's Best Brownies,
> sans the Creamy Frosting this time (DH loves that!)
> topped with Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream
> and Hershey's York Peppermint Sundae Syrup
> MMM!
> 
> How about you, what did you have?



My blood sugar reading jumped 100 points just looking at that picture!

Even though I am diabetic, I do like my dessert after dinner, so I buy these little 4oz fruit pies at Wally World for 50¢ each. They come in Peach, Pecan, Cherry, Lemon, Blueberry, Pumpkin & Apple


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

bethzaring said:


> Am waiting for time to pass to try this carrot cake with cream cheese icing. Used my own very sweet carrots. It's 3:30 pm.  We are having dinner at my sisters' at 6:00.  Hope to dig into this after dinner.



I LOVE Carrot Cake, especially a good one.  That looks wonderful beth!



Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My blood sugar reading jumped 100 points just looking at that picture!
> 
> Even though I am diabetic, I do like my dessert after dinner, so I buy these little 4oz fruit pies at Wally World for 50¢ each. They come in Peach, Pecan, Cherry, Lemon, Blueberry, Pumpkin & Apple



SLOB (that doesn't look right ), I buy those same mini pies for DH from time to time, mainly when I don't feel like making anything and I can just slap that down it front of him and he's happy.
That Hershey's York Dark Chocolate & PepperMint Sundae Syrup has been discontinued, I am NOT happy!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/YORK-Dark-Chocolate-Peppermint-Sundae-Syrup-15-oz/20702795


----------



## bethzaring

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I LOVE Carrot Cake, especially a good one.  That looks wonderful beth!





I use a recipe from SilverSage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Am waiting for time to pass to try this carrot cake with cream cheese icing. Used my own very sweet carrots. It's 3:30 pm.  We are having dinner at my sisters' at 6:00.  Hope to dig into this after dinner.



I'm wondering how you waited so long to dig into it.  I would've made two so I could munch on one.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm wondering how you waited so long to dig into it.  I would've made two so I could munch on one.


 
I was a half hour away from a Zumba class at 3:30.  As for DH, he was well trained when I got him.  He will not eat anything in the kitchen, before checking with me to see if it is okay.  And I said it was not okay. And I knew my sister was preparing an excellent dinner.  But after we got home from dinner.....


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> I was a half hour away from a Zumba class at 3:30.  As for DH, he was well trained when I got him.  He will not eat anything in the kitchen, before checking with me to see if it is okay.  And I said it was not okay. And I knew my sister was preparing an excellent dinner.  But after we got home from dinner.....


Oh yum  I love carrot cake. Looks scrumptious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I was a half hour away from a Zumba class at 3:30.  As for DH, he was well trained when I got him.  He will not eat anything in the kitchen, before checking with me to see if it is okay.  And I said it was not okay. And I knew my sister was preparing an excellent dinner.  But after we got home from dinner.....



I would have gone to Zumba class with cream cheese on my breath


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooled down enough to use the oven..

Skillet brownies for two..  



Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Cooled down enough to use the oven..
> 
> Skillet brownies for two..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross



I was thinking Brownies as well today, but too late now
oh well there's always tomorrow!


----------



## Addie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My blood sugar reading jumped 100 points just looking at that picture!
> 
> Even though I am diabetic, I do like my dessert after dinner, so I buy these little 4oz fruit pies at Wally World for 50¢ each. They come in Peach, Pecan, Cherry, Lemon, Blueberry, Pumpkin & Apple



Table Talk pies has a commercial running. I haven't had one of them since my school days. I have been hankering one for a couple of weeks now. Will have to get one just to stop this craving.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My blood sugar reading jumped 100 points just looking at that picture!
> 
> Even though I am diabetic, I do like my dessert after dinner, so I buy these little 4oz fruit pies at Wally World for 50¢ each. They come in Peach, Pecan, Cherry, Lemon, Blueberry, Pumpkin & Apple



... I went to Wally World today for a quick in-and-out since we were out of all our basics... I thought of this and went over to the bakery items... this elder lady was buying them ALL up, dang it! So I turned my cart and meandered towards the dairy section, got some cream for our coffee and went to check out and who was in front of me but this same gal!
All I wanted was one dang mini Apple Pie for DH!! Dang it! I should have spoken up and asked her for JUST ONE!


----------



## dragnlaw

I wonder if she would have let you have one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> I wonder if she would have let you have one.



I kinda didn't think so dragn...she looked like she was protecting them as she placed the on the counter 
... but I had to go return an item that I mistaken grabbed (the wrong thing) so I went back again today and they had a HUGE display table right as you came in the door.  I must not have been the only unhappy customer


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... I went to Wally World today for a quick in-and-out since we were out of all our basics... I thought of this and went over to the bakery items... this elder lady was buying them ALL up, dang it! So I turned my cart and meandered towards the dairy section, got some cream for our coffee and went to check out and who was in front of me but this same gal!
> All I wanted was one dang mini Apple Pie for DH!! Dang it! I should have spoken up and asked her for JUST ONE!






Got one!


----------



## Cheryl J

I have that same Tillamook Hazelnut ice cream in my freezer right now.  Isn't it wonderful?! LOVE that stuff! 

I also grab one of those little mini pies at Wallyworld now and then. Pretty darn good, and especially convenient for a family of one.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> I have that same Tillamook Hazelnut ice cream in my freezer right now.  Isn't it wonderful?! LOVE that stuff!
> 
> I also grab one of those little mini pies at Wallyworld now and then. Pretty darn good, and especially convenient for a family of one.



Here's another fun fact that I've discovered about these single serve pies:
I've found that it's much more humid here in Central/Northern AZ and pie crust goes mushy quickly.
Plus, I don't like Apple pie, I like Pecan, which DH does not care for, 
so, win win!
And yes Cheryl, that is one of the better Tillamook Ice Cream in our humble opinions anyways.
https://www.popsicle.com/products/creamsicle-bar
I also have a box of Creamsicles hiding in the deep freeze in the garage, 
SSSHHHHHHH!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooooh....Creamsicles. Haven't had one of those in ages. 

My daughter also hides her fave goodies from her husband and kids.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Ooooh....*Creamsicles. Haven't had one of those in ages. *
> 
> My daughter also *hides her fave goodies* from her husband and kids.




RIGHT?!  I saw a box of 40 count on sale at the local market and just couldn't resist 

I hide stuff so that DH doesn't over load! One at a time braddah, one at a time!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We haven't had any sort of dessert since New Years ...

That's THIRTY ONE DAYS ago!!

So ...
I made us a huge pan of my Tricked Out Brownies ...



I made a double batch and shared with our neighbor
as well as our former neighbor that moved up the road a piece.


----------



## caseydog

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We haven't had any sort of dessert since New Years ...
> 
> That's THIRTY ONE DAYS ago!!
> 
> So ...
> I made us a huge pan of my Tricked Out Brownies ...
> 
> View attachment 29039
> 
> I made a double batch and shared with our neighbor
> as well as our former neighbor that moved up the road a piece.



Thirty-one days without dessert? Pretty normal for me. I have been snacking on some glazed pecans and almonds, but I'm not sure if that qualifies as dessert. 

Pecan pie? WAY too sweet for me. Bread pudding with bourbon sauce is more to my liking. Hot apple pie works for me, too. 

I also like tiramisu and flan. 

When I go out with my family, they eat sugary sweet desserts. If the dessert menu doesn't have anything I like, I order a vintage Porto, and some cheese, if available. 

I do really like brownies, as long as the chocolate used is semi-sweet or dark chocolate. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...I do really like brownies, as long as the chocolate used is semi-sweet or dark chocolate.
> 
> CD


I bought some "black cocoa" when we were in Amish Country back home. Still haven't figured out what/how I'm going to bake with it...


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bought some "black cocoa" when we were in Amish Country back home. Still haven't figured out what/how I'm going to bake with it...



Based on what I read at your link, I'm not sure what to think about it. Chocolate with high percentage of cocoa is very strong in flavor, and balances sugar well to make a rich, but not too sweet cake or brownie. Your link seems to indicate that "black cocoa" doesn't have much flavor to it. Sounds like you have a food science project in your future. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We haven't had any sort of dessert since New Years ...
> 
> That's THIRTY ONE DAYS ago!!



My SIL and daughter are not big fans of sweets so, my dessert adventures have dwindled down to the occasional cooky. 
We had dinner @ Hemingway's @ BrassPro last night.. I had a bit of both bread pudding and cheery cobbler, each with a dollop of rum sauce.. I was happy..   

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> My SIL and daughter are not big fans of sweets so, my dessert adventures have dwindled down to the occasional cooky.
> We had dinner @ Hemingway's @ BrassPro last night.. I had a bit of both bread pudding and cheery cobbler, each with a dollop of rum sauce.. I was happy..
> 
> Ross



Maybe you could continue to make your small desserts for 2 and have the second half the next day.  Have them for an afternoon tea instead of after dinner.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you could continue to make your small desserts for 2 and have the second half the next day.  Have them for an afternoon tea instead of after dinner.



Good thinking.. 
I believe that I am going to wait, for the most part, until I have my own place.. A couple of months without daily sweets won't be too hard to take.. I've kinda become used to doing without already..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> Thirty-one days without dessert? Pretty normal for me. *I have been snacking on some glazed pecans and almonds, but I'm not sure if that qualifies as dessert.
> *
> Pecan pie? WAY too sweet for me. Bread pudding with bourbon sauce is more to my liking. *Hot apple pie works for me, too.*
> 
> I also like tiramisu and flan.
> 
> When I go out with my family, they eat sugary sweet desserts. If the dessert menu doesn't have anything I like, *I order a vintage Porto*, and some cheese, if available.
> 
> *I do really like brownies, as long as the chocolate used is semi-sweet or dark chocolate.*
> 
> CD



To me anyways, a handful of nuts is called a snack.
And a nice warm Apple Pie is available in my home, often, stop by 
I love love love Courvoisier or a Cognac or Amaretto, NEAT if you please 
Lastly, I'm guessing you've not hit my hyperlink to my blog, I use Dark Chocolate 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I bought some "black cocoa" when we were in Amish Country back home. *Still haven't figured out what/how I'm going to bake with it*...



CG, I also read that article about Black Cocoa, that it really has no taste, that its meant for color?  I tried Dark Cocoa Powder in my Brownie recipe and wasn't thrilled. 




Just Cooking said:


> My SIL and daughter are not big fans of sweets so, *my dessert adventures have dwindled* down to the occasional cooky.
> We had dinner @ Hemingway's @ BrassPro last night.. I had a bit of both bread pudding and cheery cobbler, each with a dollop of rum sauce.. I was happy..
> 
> Ross



Don't stop Ross!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Maybe you could continue to make your small desserts for 2 *and have the second half the next day.  Have them for an afternoon tea instead of after dinner.



+1


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Good thinking..
> I believe that I am going to wait, for the most part, until I have my own place.. A couple of months without daily sweets won't be too hard to take.. I've kinda become used to doing without already..
> 
> Ross



My ex-wife loves desserts. I gave her the nickname "dessert hound," and she did not argue or complain. 

There used to be this place near us that made hand-rolled truffles. They were outstanding. I would sometimes go by and pick up some of whatever they had that particular day, and we would savor them that evening. 

I also taught her about pairing dessert wines with fruits and cheeses, which she had never experienced growing up in rural Oklahoma, and she really took to that quickly. We would have that on a stay-at-home date night. 

She liked really sweet things, like pecan pie. She had to enjoy that with her family, because it was way too sweet for me. 

Her mom was a baking queen. When we went to her mom's house for a holiday, she baked everyone's favorite pie. Seriously, she would bake ten-plus pies, and they were all top-chef quality. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bought some "black cocoa" when we were in Amish Country back home. Still haven't figured out what/how I'm going to bake with it...



If you are looking for some guidance regarding dark chocolate, take a looksee at Hershey's and King Arthur sites. Hershey's has the same cake I like to make for holidays, but only with dark cocoa. When compared to using regular cocoa, there are differences in how to bake with the dark chocolate. If I hadn't bothered to go to the dark cocoa recipe, I would have had a disaster on my hands. 

I also read up with King Arthur and learned a lot about the differences between regular cocoa and dark chocolate cocoa. I got quite an education between the two sites.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Caramel and Nut Apple Crostata again here 
(wont boar you with yet another pic of it I make this so often)
...
this time I topped a nice warm piece of "pie" 
with Tillamook Oregon Hazelnut and Salted Caramel Ice Cream 
MMM!



This has been repeated two nights in a row now...


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm not baking but I'm eating. Does that count? GF made a lemon meringue pie. I had to have two pieces..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Rocklobster said:


> *I'm not baking but I'm eating. Does that count?* GF made a lemon meringue pie. I had to have two pieces..



Of course Rock!
That's why the title of this is thread is ambiguous.
"What's For Dessert?"
... whether you made it, bought it, were given it, someone brought in a goodie for the office to share or plain just ate something yummy after a meal or as a snack...


----------



## di reston

I had a lovely time this morning going through all your posts! 

There are many differences between what you call dessert and what it is for us. For example, those wonderful pictures you all contributed we would call "gàteau",  and they're almost always made for special occasions. In Italy too, it tends to be called 'torta', and  can be served for a special occasion.  In the UK, a dessert is a sweet end-of-meal dish that could be many things:

rice pudding, steamed pudding, trifles and possets (cream-based, or, in the case of trifle, it's anything but trifle. It's opulent. It dates back to the late 1700's, see Hannah Glasse. The pancakes also count as desserts: crèpe suzette; pancakes are eaten on Shrove Tuesday in the UK. There are special celebration cakes - as there are in most Christian countries: Wedding cakes, Easter cakes, Christmas cakes, for celebration. Austria is an Aladin's cave of fabulous paterisserie, in many cases, not described as 'dessert', but, although our 'gateau' would count, these would count as 'dessert' in the US, and here they don't. What's in a name, I ask myself! Would you mind if I broke the rules and said, 'would you like me to send you my recipe for pears braised in Moscato and crystallized ginger with brandy snaps?' To me, that would be a dessert!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## dragnlaw

di - our deserts are the same as yours, so roughly 

- gateau is cake - torte is pie - sweet biscuits are cookies - gelato is ice cream - etc. 

Anything we have at the end of a meal usually sweet and that is not considered a 'savoury', we call desert! 

Even at breakfast we can have a jam or jelly (on toast) to finish off weith our coffee.  I find that a sweet helps to cut the appetite to signal your brain to stop gorging yourself ...


----------



## di reston

Thank you dragnlaw! Today is Shrove Tuesday, and by tradition, it's Pancake Day, symbolising eating up all the goodies before Lent starts. In many Parishes, Pancake races are held, when the competitors run 1/2 mile, the winner being the one who still has the pancake at the end of the race.

I love pancakes, so here is my recipe. I like them thin enough to make crèpes suzette:

8 Oz flour (plain) 
3 eggs
 generous 3/4 pt milk
knob of butter
2 tbs brandy
pinch salt
orange-flower water
pinch salt

Mix the flour, egg and milk, then add the butter, melted, 2 tbsp brandy and orange flower water to taste. Leave to stand at least one hour and strain before you make your pancakes. Use a ladle to pour the same amount of batter into the pan to be sure you get the right result each time. Add a little more butter each time you add the batter for the next pancake - they should turn out the same colour each side on both sides. You can use these to make Crèpes Suzette or any other version.



di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

di reston
Pancake Day for our household here in Arizona USA are these:

Buttermilk Pancakes with loads of butter and/or some other toppings, 
like flavored syrups, chocolate chips, whipped cream, fruit, bacon ... and on and on... either in or on top of your pancake.
We enjoy our pancakes for breakfast/brunch mostly, but dinner is perfectly fine too 
I try to make mine as fluffy and light as I can.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie was aghast when I told her the "kids" do not do dessert much.. 
She said we will fix that when she gets here..  
I will search the thrift shops to replace the ramekins, cake and pie tins, etc., I didn't move with me..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie was aghast when I told her the "kids" do not do dessert much..
> *She said we will fix that when she gets here*..
> I will search the thrift shops to replace the ramekins, cake and pie tins, etc., I didn't move with me..
> 
> Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


>


Of course I'm the one who will be making the desserts... Jeannie will "encourage" me...   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I say dessert away, Ross. Once the "kids" aren't around to supervise, you get to make all the rules.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I say dessert away, Ross. Once the "kids" aren't around to supervise, you get to make all the rules.


They have no objection to desserts. They would just as soon not have the temptation calling them each evening...  

I however, embrace temptation..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Look what I found, look what I found!!!!!!
Made a last minute run to Trader Joe's got grab some wine for Sunday's feast, 
and look what was just inside the door!!!
(I should have bought two, they freeze well, don't they?)
This will be dessert tonight and whatever is left 
will be breakfast tomorrow


----------



## medtran49

We had churros with chocolate sauce that were an excess from my cheeseburger cake with churro fries and raspberry ketchup from last night.  We've still got supplies for 2 more cheeseburgers.


----------



## Andy M.

Tomorrow I’m making two desserts for Sunday.  

Some time ago my older daughter shared a recipe on Facebook for a dessert made with ice cream sandwiches, Oreo cookies and Cool Whip with the comment “Will someone please make this for me?”  I thought I’d surprise her. 

Since I don’t like Cool Whip, I’m also making tres leches cake as an alternative. 

SO is making a special Armenian sugar cookie we all love.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 29575
> 
> Look what I found, look what I found!!!!!!
> Made a last minute run to Trader Joe's got grab some wine for Sunday's feast,
> and look what was just inside the door!!!
> (I should have bought two, they freeze well, don't they?)
> This will be dessert tonight and whatever is left
> will be breakfast tomorrow


I loved getting those @ TJ's.. 
Thought that was in the past with no TJ's here...
Shazam!!! Aldies has them here and even cheaper than TJ's..  

And yes, they do freeze well...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I never think to look for them at Aldi, Ross. Do they have them in the bakery area, or somewhere else?


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I never think to look for them at Aldi, Ross. Do they have them in the bakery area, or somewhere else?


At the start of the bread aisle, there is a section of sweet breads, etc.. Its there with croissants, sweet rolls, etc. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks. Now I need to remember to look next time we go.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

HA!
I was going to go up to TJ's again today and buy another 
Kringle, but I decided that the traffic was to awful and passed...
I made this instead again, 
Triple Chocolate Cake


----------



## Just Cooking

I'd trade a Kringle for a piece of that cake...  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I'd trade a Kringle for a piece of that cake...
> 
> Ross



Ross, you know I always share the dessert that I make, 
but the nice single gal across the street said that I'm not to give her anymore sweets, what's a baker to do?


----------



## Kayelle

Ohmygosh.......PECAN Kringle??  I need to get there tomorrow.......and hope they still have some!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ross, you know I always share the dessert that I make,
> but the nice single gal across the street said that I'm not to give her anymore sweets, what's a baker to do?




I'm not too technical but, would a 3D printer work on desserts???   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> I'm not too technical but, would a 3D printer work on desserts???
> 
> Ross



SURE!....  but only if you are interested in  eating...  plastic? or whatever it is!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I really don't know why, but I wanted this:



A nice fudgy Brownie with Pecans, topped with a good
quality Vanilla Ice Cream (Tillamook) and some homemade
Blueberry Jam-warmed to top it all off.


----------



## Just Cooking

YUM!!  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH couldn't wait any longer, bless his soul
I never let him touch anything until it's fully cooled
and then sliced accordingly
this took all of his will power, I'll ya





Hershey's Rocky Road Brownies

Holy Cow!
I had just a small bit, MAN!
That is rich and decadent, like me tell you buddy!

The recipe states to slice with a wet knife, and I thought, really? why?
HMMM!
Now I know

Those melted marshmallows are VERY sticky!


----------



## Janet H

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30362
> 
> View attachment 30363
> 
> Hershey's Rocky Road Brownies
> 
> Holy Cow!
> I had just a small bit, MAN!
> That is rich and decadent, like me tell you buddy!




Are there any left?  They look amazing....


----------



## Rascal

I'm not big on desserts, but my family are, one of my go to recipes is creme brûlée with free range eggs. I even have my own torch/ burner.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Italian bakery lobster tails are a rare treat. We treated ourselves today. One big one to split:


----------



## JustJoel

A black and white milkshake flavored with coconut milk (the kind in a carton) and some coconut extract. I really like coconut! I may throw a splash of honey, too, because I also really like sweet!

For those of you who are unfamiliar with it, a black and white milkshake is made with vanilla ice cream and _lots _of chocolate syrup.


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> Italian bakery lobster tails are a rare treat. We treated ourselves today. One big one to split:


This has gotta be a pastry, right? I mean, no one would post a real lobster tail in a dessert thread. Took me a sec to figure it out. Looks like some kind of cannoli.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Italian bakery* lobster tails are a rare treat...


Those first two words should have been a clue, *Joel*.  It's not anything like a cannoli. While most cannoli shells are crisp and flaky, a lobster tail (or its smaller version, sfogliatelle) is more like a strudel made with phyllo dough. Unlike a strudel, though, the layers of dough are almost chewy. The filling is a bit smoother and creamier than the one I've had in cannoli, too.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Birthday present … something I've wanted for awhile



… first batch, Vanilla with mini Chocolate chips mixed in, MMM!


----------



## taxlady

Kgirl, I would be envious if I didn't already have an ice cream maker. Homemade ice cream is sooooo good. And, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Homemade Meyer Lemon Ice Cream made with this recipe 
served up with Trader Joe's Triple Ginger Snap Cookies
The Ice Cream was a bit too tart for our liking though


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30752
> 
> Homemade Meyer Lemon Ice Cream made with this recipe
> served up with Trader Joe's Triple Ginger Snap Cookies
> The Ice Cream was a bit too tart for our liking though


I’m not much of a dessert person. I do like ice cream, and the stuff you’ve been churning out, K-Girl, looks amazing! Put some kind of syrup on the too-tart Meyer lemon ice cream. A mint syrup might be interesting. Some Indian chutneys are sweet and might compliment the tartness of the lemon. Or make milkshakes!


----------



## dragnlaw

I've often thought of getting an Ice Cream maker and you sure are tempting me.  Unfortunately I'm sensitive to milk!   I eat cheeses galore and yogurt but not milk or ice cream nor most puddings. 

would you be able to adapt those recipes to yogurt?  Never thought of doing that before and haven't looked/searched it out but does anyone know off hand?


----------



## JustJoel

dragnlaw said:


> I've often thought of getting an Ice Cream maker and you sure are tempting me.  Unfortunately I'm sensitive to milk!   I eat cheeses galore and yogurt but not milk or ice cream nor most puddings.
> 
> would you be able to adapt those recipes to yogurt?  Never thought of doing that before and haven't looked/searched it out but does anyone know off hand?


I’ve never looked for non-dairy ice cream recipes. They are becoming quite popular at the supermarkets, though! About one whole freezer (two doors) is dedicated completely to dairy-free lice cream.” They are, for the most part, delicious. They’re also a bit pricey. My favorite is a new company (to me, anyway), Halo Top. They make a delicious coconut “ice cream” that I think may be better than the real coconut ice creams out there!


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, when I do buy some it is always Frozen Yogurt. There is a fair amount out there.   But I am more interested in the actual making.


----------



## JustJoel

dragnlaw said:


> Yes, when I do buy some it is always Frozen Yogurt. There is a fair amount out there.   But I am more interested in the actual making.


Frozen yogurt has a specific taste and texture; you can tell that it’s yogurt. These new dairy-free ice creams are quite good at disguising themselves as the real thing. And yes, they’re made with nut milks.

Here are a few links I found, should you wish to peruse them:
Twenty Best Dairy-Free Ice Cream Recipes
Dairy Free Ice Creams You Can Make at Home
And here’s a kind of basic recipe from TheKitchn

I like these newfangled frozen treats. They suffer a little in texture, but most of them more than make up for the slight texture difference with vibrant, bold flavors. I’m talking about the store-bought varieties; I’ve never tried making them on my own. Haagen Das even has its own line of dairy-free! I think B&J’s does too.


----------



## dragnlaw

thanks JJ!  You have provided me with some yummy sounding reading material!

It is not something I keep on hand as I rarely eat desserts.  Though I started eating frozen yogurt so long ago that the few times I have had regular ice cream - I honestly can't tell the difference, well, not that I ever really tried.

All this brings to mind - once in a while I was getting Limoncello - think it was by Haagen Das.  Now I can''t find it anywhere.  Only ever got it as a special treat for a dinner party but man!!! was it good (and expensive!)


----------



## taxlady

I used to get the Haagen Dazs limoncello. Yes, expensive, yes fabulous. I haven't looked for it in a couple of years. I gave up Haagen Dazs when I found out that Nestle makes it under license in North America.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxy...  does it taste different than if it was made in Europe?


----------



## salt and pepper

Raspberry Cheesecake







[/IMG]


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> taxy...  does it taste different than if it was made in Europe?


I have no idea, but I boycott Nestle because of the way they get the water they bottle.


----------



## dragnlaw

Aha...  thanks taxy.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 22124
> 
> 
> For the entire year of 2013, I had DH a regime to take off
> his extra poundage (95 pounds in total after it was all said and done)
> and I would make this dessert for DH to get over that hump.
> I'd get different flavored light yogurts and do up a parfait
> using fresh fruits and cereal (Kashi Go Lean Cinnamon Crumble)
> and believe it or not, it was GOOD!
> Quite satisfying really, and he still requests this for dessert


Crumbs (inappropriate exclamation in the circumstances)! That's nearly 7 stone - almost another person! Well done both of you. Did he keep it off?


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I have no idea, but I boycott Nestle because of the way they get the water they bottle.


Some time ago Nestle took over the bottling and marketing of Buxton Mineral Water. Buxton is a small former spa town in Derbyshire in the foothills of the Pennines. That part of the Pennines is limestone so there's plenty of underground water. However, despite the amount of rain in that part of the world over the last hundreds of thousands of years I can't see how Nestles can possibly market as much Buxton water as it does without running the hills dry or...... (Hmm! Perhaps I won't take that thought any further as I don't want to be sued!)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mad Cook said:


> Crumbs (inappropriate exclamation in the circumstances)! That's nearly 7 stone - almost another person! Well done both of you. Did he keep it off?



Yes Mad Cook, he's it off.  He was determined to do it and I just assisted with the food part.  He exercised about 2 hours each day.
I do say that he lost a small person off of his back, for the better.  He's so much healthier.  But here's the thing, during all of this, I only lost 20 pounds  why is it that men can drop off weight more so than women? DNAG IT!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Coconut Ice Cream with toasted flaked Coconut atop

I can't find Coconut Ice Cream here in the middle of the desert, so...
I'll make my own!


----------



## Andy M.

I made pineapple ice cream for the first time. It's from a recipe I got on Serious Eats. Fresh pineapple puree, heavy cream, and a few other odds and ends.

Had some last night and it was delicious. However, I over mixed it and the mouth feel was compromised.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> I made pineapple ice cream for the first time. It's from a recipe I got on Serious Eats. Fresh pineapple puree, heavy cream, and a few other odds and ends.
> 
> Had some last night and it was delicious. *However, I over mixed it and the mouth feel was compromised*.



AHA!
So that's what I have been doing wrong!!!!
I felt that the first and third batch of my Ice Cream had a grainy mouth-feel to them.  
So how do I know when to stop the machine then?


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> AHA!
> So that's what I have been doing wrong!!!!
> I felt that the first and third batch of my Ice Cream had a grainy mouth-feel to them.
> So how do I know when to stop the machine then?



K-Girl, my issue with this batch is a greasy feel because overmixing made butter from some of the fat in the cream.

The grainy texture is from the sugar and the freezing process. You have to be able to freeze the mixture as fast as possible to avoid the graininess.  I've also found that using different sugars eliminates the grainy feel. For example, I use maple syrup for maple walnut ice cream and there is never a grainy texture.

Experimentation has led me to use a combination of corn syrup and regular sugar to get a creamy texture in vanilla.


----------



## JustJoel

*Chocolate stout blackberry brownies!*

Tonight’s dessert will be my usual Black and White milkshake, flavored with English toffee syrup. But sometime soon, I’m gonna make these brownies!

https://www.thefrugalfoodiemama.com/2018/07/chocolate-stout-blackberry-brownies.html



I’ve never heard of chocolate stout, though, and don’t recall ever seeing it. Maybe because I wasn’t looking for it?


----------



## Rascal

My fave dessert is brûlée, I'm not big on desserts but my family are. I make this with free range organic eggs. I even have a blow gun to caramelise the sugar topping. I'm told by my daughters friend who has them at a French place in town, that mine are way better. When I make them I always make 1 for my daughters friend.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> ...I’ve never heard of chocolate stout, though, and don’t recall ever seeing it. Maybe because I wasn’t looking for it?


You mentioned elsewhere that you aren't a beer drinker. That's probably the reason you've never heard of it.  Stout is a type of beer, rather dark, usually leans towards the malty (sweet, smooth) side rather than hoppy (crisp, a bit bitter). One labeled "chocolate" tends to be even blacker and smoother. If you ever do make those brownies, look for a single bottle at a beverage store. Here is a list I found that might help you: *The Best Chocolate Beers*


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> You mentioned elsewhere that you aren't a beer drinker. That's probably the reason you've never heard of it.  Stout is a type of beer, rather dark, usually leans towards the malty (sweet, smooth) side rather than hoppy (crisp, a bit bitter). One labeled "chocolate" tends to be even blacker and smoother. If you ever do make those brownies, look for a single bottle at a beverage store. Here is a list I found that might help you: *The Best Chocolate Beers*


Thanks! I’ll take the list with me next time I go to Trader Joe’s or Lee’s liquor. I can just about guarantee that Smith’s doesn’t carry any of them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

TJ'S probably won't have them, JJ. They sell private label items. They might be able to suggest one of their own brews, though.


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> TJ'S probably won't have them, JJ. They sell private label items. They might be able to suggest one of their own brews, though.


The author of the article accompanying the recipe says she prefers TJ’s Boatswain chocolate stout. They may not carry the stouts on the list you most kindly provided. I’ll probably have to go to Lee’s to find one of those. (Lee’s is the big chain discount liquor store here in Vegas. They’ve got just about everything. Including non-alcoholic items that are essential for a well stocked bar.)


----------



## JustJoel

Has anyone ever tried chocolate stout? Does it really taste like chocolate?


----------



## dragnlaw

If you google it  Yes, there actually is chocolate in some of the beers


----------



## Mad Cook

I ought the first of the English strawberries the other day. Had half of them just as they came out of the punnet on my breakfast cereal and made the second half into a sort of "Eton Mess". I'd forgotten to buy cream so made it with Greek yoghourt and Demerara sugar. Not a bad substitution.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Macadamia Nut Topped Triple Chocolate Brownies


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 30907
> 
> View attachment 30908
> 
> Macadamia Nut Topped Triple Chocolate Brownies


Are these available mail order? Actually, I can’t actually eat them, too many nuts for my poor dentition, but ooooooh they look good!


----------



## dragnlaw

Mad Cook said:


> I ought the first of the English strawberries the other day. Had half of them just as they came out of the punnet on my breakfast cereal and made the second half into a sort of "Eton Mess". I'd forgotten to buy cream so made it with Greek yoghourt and Demerara sugar. Not a bad substitution.



ohh...  our strawberry season is finished!   they're still available but not local. 

and that "Eton Mess" sounds yummy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> _*Has anyone ever tried chocolate stout? Does it really taste like chocolate?*_



Yes and yes, it's delicious !!
https://www.prescottbrewingcompany.com/our-brews/new-on-tap/54-achocolypse

Our local Trader Joe's carried this beer, either in a six pack or singles.
I can only drink one at a time, it's like a meal !


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> Are these available mail order? Actually, I can’t actually eat them, too many nuts for my poor dentition, but ooooooh they look good!





I'd be happy to share the recipe if you like and nuts can be omitted, they're delicious naked, well, a scoop of ice cream on top is ONO !!
I melt some Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate Wafers and pipe it out from a zip top baggie with a corner snipped.


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'd be happy to share the recipe if you like and nuts can be omitted, they're delicious naked, well, a scoop of ice cream on top is ONO !!
> I melt some Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate Wafers and pipe it out from a zip top baggie with a corner snipped.


I’d love to have the recipe, thank you so much!

I think leaving the nuts out would be just wrong, but one must do what one must...


----------



## JustJoel

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'd be happy to share the recipe if you like and nuts can be omitted, they're delicious naked, well, a scoop of ice cream on top is ONO !!
> I melt some Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate Wafers and pipe it out from a zip top baggie with a corner snipped.


Sweet Moses, I just looked at the pics again. Yes, I would love to have this recipe!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

JustJoel said:


> Sweet Moses, I just looked at the pics again. *Yes, I would love to have this recipe!*



JJ, it's an easy peasy recipe from Hershey's 

Hershey's Best Brownies

my difference is I use an 8x8 inch pan lined with parchment paper for easy removal and I half the recipe, kinda ... 
1/3 C Cocoa, 1/4 tsp salt as well as Baking Powder, every thing else is halved... this is a revised edition from Hershey and I use the original one that is no longer in print. Bake for 33-35 minutes.
Cool completely
Cut the Brownies into bars and seperate them just a little so that the melted chocolate runs over the sides 
Follow the directions to melt about 1/4 C of Ghirardelli Melting Wafers; load into a zip top baggie, snip one corner and pipe away
Let the Chocolate set and devour!!

Another version is to pipe some Vanilla Flavored Candy Melts 

I use chopped Pecans and Ghirardelli Bitter Sweet Baking Chips (they're bigger than most) 

Oh wait !!
You could do a variation on Rocky Road Brownies too


----------



## salt and pepper

Chocolate Ganache Cheesecake.........







[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> JJ, it's an easy peasy recipe from Hershey's
> 
> Hershey's Best Brownies





I totally forgot to attach the recipe, didn't I?
https://www.hersheys.com/kitchens/en_us/recipes/hersheys-best-brownies.html

One shouldn't try to make a big breakfast for two hungry guys and interact with a forum


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I really want to make an Ann Page Spanish Bar Cake, but I don't have the prime ingredient; molasses. I don't have any raisins either, but the molasses is more important. I will get some molasses and some raisins and then I will make one.


----------



## GotGarlic

salt and pepper said:


> Chocolate Ganache Cheesecake.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


That looks amazing


----------



## JustJoel

Tomorrow’s payday; I worked hard last week, so it’s gonna be a good one! After bills are paid, I’ll still have a bit left over to buy ingredients for this chocolate caramel tart with skyr and blueberries, I found it on Food52 while I was browsing (trolling) for recipes. The skyr intrigued me; apparently it’s the up-and-coming trendy food.

Has anyone heard of it? Eaten it, or used it in a recipe? Is it really that different from Greek yogurt?


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> Tomorrow’s payday; I worked hard last week, so it’s gonna be a good one! After bills are paid, I’ll still have a bit left over to buy ingredients for this chocolate caramel tart with skyr and blueberries, I found it on Food52 while I was browsing (trolling) for recipes. The skyr intrigued me; apparently it’s the up-and-coming trendy food.
> 
> Has anyone heard of it? Eaten it, or used it in a recipe? Is it really that different from Greek yogurt?


I went to a cheese-making class a few years ago. The instructor had skyr available as a drink for us as she was getting everything ready. It was good. It's thinner than Greek yogurt and has a more funky, fermented flavor. I liked it but I haven't used it for anything.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We had Linner, late lunch/early dinner of pasta
kinda heavy
so dessert it was
I made this recipe 
I saw it on other social media, bookmarked it for later
and I finally got around to making it



dang it!
I over beat the brownie batter, 
and it raised up along the edge of the pan
dang it!
oh well ...



Boy, howdy doody 
you best like chocolate with this recipe!
I am not the biggest fan, but this was good, 
in small doses...
DH really liked it.
I made a 8x8 pan of this cutie, 
I'll probably be able to share with the neighbors


----------



## blissful

Kaneohegirlinaz, you make the most beautiful stuff. It would scare me to be your neighbor because I'd be giving you cucumbers and you'd be sharing that immoral piece of bakery. I love it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

blissful said:


> Kaneohegirlinaz, you make the most beautiful stuff. It would scare me to be your neighbor because I'd be giving you cucumbers and *you'd be sharing that immoral piece of bakery*. I love it.




I shared this with DH and roared with laughter!
"Immoral, yeah, that's about right!"
I'm going to take a coupla pieces next door to The Boys, they _love_ chocolate...
Mahalo, thank you *Bliss*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Clafoutis. Finally!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Clafoutis. Finally!
> View attachment 31046


 Obviously, I've lived under a rock for many years as I have never heard of,seen or tasted this dessert..
I'm pretty certain I can find a youtube video of the process and I will do so.. 


Have you a recipe to share??..  


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just learned of it myself recently, *Ross*. I must have stumbled upon it while looking for ways to use cherries, one of my favorite fruits.  I use *this recipe from Serious Eats*. It calls for whole milk, which I don't buy. We use 2% in our house, so if I remember, I'll swap some half-and-half for an equal measure of milk. If you're interested in the science of why Serious Eats decided on whole milk, you can find their kitchen experimenting information here: *How to Make Cherry Clafoutis...*. It's good as a dessert, but it's yummy as a breakfast item, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If Dad gets a few more plums, I am making Clafoutis...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just learned of it myself recently, *Ross*. I must have stumbled upon it while looking for ways to use cherries, one of my favorite fruits.  I use *this recipe from Serious Eats*. It calls for whole milk, which I don't buy. We use 2% in our house, so if I remember, I'll swap some half-and-half for an equal measure of milk. If you're interested in the science of why Serious Eats decided on whole milk, you can find their kitchen experimenting information here: *How to Make Cherry Clafoutis...*. It's good as a dessert, but it's yummy as a breakfast item, too.


 Thank you, CG... 

I've been watching various videos of making this.. Some quite simple, some not so simple.. I believe this will be one to try.. 



Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Ross, like you I had never heard of clafoutis before.  I came across this GF recipe to try for a friend. They called it a tart but I since learned the clafoutis name.  
When first posted there was a slip up in the ingredients and the eggs were accidentally left out.  What a slurpy - but delisious - mess.   Myself and another poster finally commented on it and sure enough he corrected it with 3 eggs - LOL

I still make it but more often with a regular crust.  Very yummy. 

Gluten-Free Cherry Coconut Cream Tart, aka Clafoutis

I also made them into individual tarts - easier to share out.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just learned of it myself recently, *Ross*. I must have stumbled upon it while looking for ways to use cherries, one of my favorite fruits.  I use *this recipe from Serious Eats*. It calls for whole milk, which I don't buy. We use 2% in our house, so if I remember, I'll swap some half-and-half for an equal measure of milk. If you're interested in the science of why Serious Eats decided on whole milk, you can find their kitchen experimenting information here: *How to Make Cherry Clafoutis...*. It's good as a dessert, but it's yummy as a breakfast item, too.


I don't buy full fat milk either, because I don't like it in tea but if I'm baking I'll use full cream milk. It does make a difference.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Ross, like you I had never heard of clafoutis before.  I came across this GF recipe to try for a friend. They called it a tart but I since learned the clafoutis name.
> When first posted there was a slip up in the ingredients and the eggs were accidentally left out.  What a slurpy - but delisious - mess.   Myself and another poster finally commented on it and sure enough he corrected it with 3 eggs - LOL
> 
> I still make it but more often with a regular crust.  Very yummy.
> 
> Gluten-Free Cherry Coconut Cream Tart, aka Clafoutis
> 
> I also made them into individual tarts - easier to share out.




Thank you.. 
Those look yummy... 



Ross


----------



## di reston

My repertoire of dessert dishes is as follows:

Pears in a jus of fresh and candied ginger - If you like the idea, let me know and I'll send the recipe.

Old English trifle

Crèpes Suzette

Pears in a ginger jus with a biscuit of fresh ginger

Old English Trifle

Bonet - available if you want to know what it is, and how to make it

Madeleine,

Ladies Kisses - Baci di dama

Cherry Tart

Diplomat

Zuccato

and many other other dessert recipes


di reston     


Enough is never as good as a feast   0scar Wilde


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had fresh peach pie like my Mom taught me how to make. First, completely bake your pie shell. Slice fresh peaches and cover them with a fruit glaze. I make it with one cup water, a scant 1/4 cup sugar, and a tablespoon of corn starch. Using a fork or slotted spoon, add the glazed peaches to the pie crust. Chill a little, then cut your piece of pie and top with fresh whipped cream. Enjoy!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> We had fresh peach pie like my Mom taught me how to make. First, completely bake your pie shell. Slice fresh peaches and cover them with a fruit glaze. I make it with one cup water, a scant 1/4 cup sugar, and a tablespoon of corn starch. Using a fork or slotted spoon, add the glazed peaches to the pie crust. Chill a little, then cut your piece of pie and top with fresh whipped cream. Enjoy! View attachment 31078View attachment 31079


 Oh yeah!!!
I happen to have a pie crust waiting to be filled.. My peaches are frozen but I've overcome that before..  
This weekend, for sure..  


Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Pineapple Jello filled with Pineapple Chunks
and topped with whipped cream
I'd never seen Pineapple flavored Jello before,
it was ONO (that's delicious is Hawaiian )


----------



## Andy M.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/2018-edition-what-are-you-baking-99346-5.html#post1559984


----------



## JustJoel

I made those brownies. You know, the blackberry brownies with chocolate stout...

Definitely not photogenic. But that may be my baking curse; I’m sure one of you would do better.

I used Ghirardelli’s Supreme Chocolate brownie mix, which comes with a packet of what looks like chocolate frosting. Perhaps that was my error - adding it. The end result was so chocolate that I couldn’t really taste the blackberries. And the chocolate stout seemed to just disappear; I have no idea what it added to the final result.

It’s not bad, just not quite what I expected. I’ll have to try it without the chocolate frosting packet. Very fudge-like. Not a cakey brownie at all.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheesecake!


----------



## JustJoel

Indeed! And very good-looking one as well! I’ve had qualified successes with cheesecake. My last one was a tiramisu cheesecake that was not pretty at all, but it was delicious!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thank you Joel!
This one came out really good... not too sweet, nice firm-thick texture, even DH liked it- he who says, "Eeww, I don't like cream cheese OR sour cream..." HMMM


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somehow, *K-Girl*, I think that your DH loves ALL of those things, and then some. He just whines and complains so that you'll keep making it so that he "falls in love" with those foods. He's playin' ya.


----------



## JustJoel

I seemed to do pretty well with blackberry and chocolate stout brownies, so next I’ll try some salted caramel brownies. Not until after Wednesday, though. Wednesday is payday, and I can go shopping (for myself, not for others!).

You’d think I’d hate shopping after doing it seven hours a day, five days a week, but I don’t. At least not shopping for my own kitchen!


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> I seemed to do pretty well with blackberry and chocolate stout brownies, so next I’ll try some salted caramel brownies. Not until after Wednesday, though. Wednesday is payday, and I can go shopping (for myself, not for others!).
> 
> You’d think I’d hate shopping after doing it seven hours a day, five days a week, but I don’t. At least not shopping for my own kitchen!



I actually miss shopping for my groceries. Getting in and out of the vehicle is the big bugaboo. Everyone in the family that has a vehicle has high seats. I would have to use a stool. But with one leg, how the heck do I step up on the stool and then pivot to get in the vehicle.


----------



## JustJoel

Addie said:


> I actually miss shopping for my groceries. Getting in and out of the vehicle is the big bugaboo. Everyone in the family that has a vehicle has high seats. I would have to use a stool. But with one leg, how the heck do I step up on the stool and then pivot to get in the vehicle.


Shopping is _fun!_. I do understand getting in and out of the car though, although I face nowhere near the obstacles you are slowly overcoming! I have very little strength in my legs, although this job is helping me to regain it. My thing is that my car is too low to the ground. After getting my legs out, it’s very difficult to straighten back up to a standing position.

I have absolute faith that you will overcome your challenge. It might mean buying a new car, but having read the chronical of your medical issues, I know that you’re a positive person who doesn’t give up. You _will_ shop again, Addie! And those little electric supermarket carts are SO fun! _Gambatte_ Addie. In the meantime, internet shopping can be quite fun, too, but in a different way. And most stores have delivery services (for a price, of course). The store I frequent has a delivery service and a “clicklist” service. You order your groceries on line, someone shops for and assembles your items, then you go pick them up. The former is too pricey for me ($12.00) But the clicklist is only about four bucks. Admittedly that’s pricey, too, if all you need is milk and some eggs!


----------



## Addie

Fortunately, senior citizens here get a lot of benefits. The city has a senior ride that is free. And it uses normal cars that we can get in and out of easily. If I take Pirate with me, he can run inside quickly and get me one of those store carts. Now you have my mind racing about how I can pull this off. 

Pirate will do most of the shopping for the big items like gallon of milk, etc. I can head to the produce section. Every time I buy a full bunch of celery, most of it sits in the fridge and rots. Now I know where the cut celery is. He doesn't. He is still in the learning process of the store. It is a HUGE store. And it has 32 check out lines. Most of the time they are all open and working. Whereas I have been shopping there for more than ten years. 

Every month when I make out the grocery list, I break it down into two halves of the store. He will get the easy half. And besides, his cart can hold more than mine. 

Thanks for giving my mind a jolt. I needed it this morning. I am still half asleep.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hasn't anyone been having dessert lately?

I found my new favorite Brownie Recipe:

https://www.shugarysweets.com/bakery-style-brownies/



I did two additions:
1/2 tsp. Espresso Powder
1/2 C. chopped Macadamia Nuts

I went out this afternoon and got a pint of 
really good Vanilla Ice Cream for round two


----------



## Andy M.

I had paklava and milk for dessert tonight. Not too many Christmas goodies left.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Andy*! You're typing! How is the hand doing? It looks like you had a miraculous recovery.


----------



## Andy M.

Can’t use the hand for much. Typing lefty.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Can’t use the hand for much. Typing lefty.



Wise decision. Make sure you are completely healed before you tackle any major project. Give yourself some time to heal properly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My SIL used to be our supplier of blueberry pie. Blueberries were on sale, but she's 700 miles away from us now. What to do? Make my own! Just a little one, since we *gasp* have to eat it ourselves.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My SIL used to be our supplier of blueberry pie. Blueberries were on sale, but she's 700 miles away from us now. What to do? Make my own! Just a little one, since we *gasp* have to eat it ourselves.
> View attachment 33318



If you find it impossible to eat that blueberry pie, send it up here. Twice this week my sugar readings have been way too low. 

I have this set of four little tart (pie) pans. Perfect for making individual servings. About the size of Table Talk pies. 

I bought a couple of cooking apples one time. Thinking I would eat them. Instead they went into those tart pans. I always keep a package of those Pillsbury pie crusts. Just enough apple for two. A great way to control sugar intake for diabetics. You don't get to go back for seconds.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> My SIL used to be our supplier of blueberry pie. Blueberries were on sale, but she's 700 miles away from us now. What to do? Make my own! Just a little one, since we *gasp* have to eat it ourselves.
> View attachment 33318



You might enjoy this, for two, blueberry cobbler recipe..  

https://www.dessertfortwo.com/blueberry-cobbler/

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Ross*, that looks good! I've added it to my "Buckles, Cobblers, Crisps, and Crumbles" folder. Bonus: I have fine ground corn meal. If we brave the cold later this week (single digits for the high) and do an Aldi run, I'll have to hope they have blueberries on sale. Everywhere else has them at around $3 bucks a pint; Aldi had them for $1.79 this week.



Addie said:


> If you find it impossible to eat that blueberry pie, send it up here...


Sorry, *Addie*, you'll just have to make your own. Himself had his second piece last night (he said that this crust was better than his Mom ever made - it WAS a good one  ), and I had my second piece for breakfast, before he got up!

It was just a small one anyway. The pie dish couldn't be any bigger than six inches across at the top.


----------



## buckytom

A buddy stopped by with a surprise: a pear frangipane tart from an Italian bakery in Jersey City.

My God it was good.

Crap; now he's scheming something with my wife. Probably gonna cost me.

The tart was just a distraction! Curses, they know my weaknesses.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, *Ross*, that looks good! I've added it to my "Buckles, Cobblers, Crisps, and Crumbles" folder. Bonus: I have fine ground corn meal. If we brave the cold later this week (single digits for the high) and do an Aldi run, I'll have to hope they have blueberries on sale. Everywhere else has them at around $3 bucks a pint; Aldi had them for $1.79 this week.
> 
> 
> Sorry, *Addie*, you'll just have to make your own. Himself had his second piece last night (he said that this crust was better than his Mom ever made - it WAS a good one  ), and I had my second piece for breakfast, before he got up!
> 
> It was just a small one anyway. The pie dish couldn't be any bigger than six inches across at the top.



Oh well. But I am sure with your kind heart had there been even a sliver left over, you would have sent it to me. Thanks anyway.


----------



## di reston

Without a shadow of doubt, my favourite dessert is Crèpes Suzette! I've always opted for that dessert even when I was a teenager, and I learned to make it years ago. We're coming up to Shrove Tuesday - Pancake Day, and I always make it for OH. I do it for his birthday as well. They're yummy. But I only do them every now and again because they're fattening!

di reston


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Our new favorite Brownie recipe



Served with our new favorite Ice Cream 

Oh my  that's a wonderful Valentine's Day Dessert


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found these in the mega-mart
https://www.entenmanns.com/en/products/minis-pound-cake?category=112

… and saw fresh Strawberries already … hmmmm 



… I macerated the Berries in some Stevia and Kahlua,
then added some nice whipped cream 
and Bob's Your Uncle!!


----------



## Andy M.

Tonight I had the last of the oatmeal raisin walnut cookies from a batch I made a couple of weeks ago. 

I guess I have simple tastes. I love these cookies. They are on a very short list of great cookies. I feel compelled to make another batch tomorrow but will probably make chocolate chip cookies next.


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I found these in the mega-mart
> https://www.entenmanns.com/en/products/minis-pound-cake?category=112
> 
> … and saw fresh Strawberries already … hmmmm
> 
> View attachment 34099
> 
> … I macerated the Berries in some Stevia and Kahlua,
> then added some nice whipped cream
> and Bob's Your Uncle!!



About once or twice a year I just have to give in and purchase an Entenmann's pound cake. I have never had a bad product of theirs. What of the one things I love about my supermarket, they always have Entenmanns on an end cap and is easy to find.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Tonight I had the last of the oatmeal raisin walnut cookies from a batch I made a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I guess I have simple tastes. I love these cookies. They are on a very short list of great cookies. I feel compelled to make another batch tomorrow but will probably make chocolate chip cookies next.



Between chocolate chip and oatmeal raisin cookies, my daughter would rather have the latter. I don't add the nuts. Husband's family allergy. You never know when they are going to show up looking for goodies to eat.


----------



## salt and pepper

Mirror Glazed, White Cake







[/IMG]


----------



## GotGarlic

Pretty!


----------



## dragnlaw

Lovely !!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm calling this Drunken Chocolate Covered Strawberries
over Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

I macerated fresh sliced Strawberries in Stevia and Kahlua,
spooned that over the Ice Cream,
and then drizzled some melted dipping Chocolate over it all
DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Janet H

Birthday cake for DH... layers of chocolate stout cake and lemony vanilla, fresh berries between layers and on top.  Sadly, he asked for milk chocolate icing - not my fav but it ended up being super tasty with the addition of some lemon juice and almond extract.


----------



## dragnlaw

Beautiful Janet!  Well done!


----------



## Just Cooking

+1... I'd love a cake such as that...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

That's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What they all said, Janet.


----------



## luckytrim




----------



## salt and pepper

Blueberry & Sugar Pearls cheesecake......







[/IMG]


----------



## Andy M.

I just made one of my favorite desserts, apple squares. It's different from apple crisp as there is no crumbled topping. It's fast and easy to make and tastes great. IF you can peel and dice three apples and measure half a dozen ingredients, you're done.


----------



## Just Cooking

Recipe or link?..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Recipe or link?..
> 
> Ross




OK, but this is the last time. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/apple-squares-93133.html


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> OK, but this is the last time.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/apple-squares-93133.html



I plead senility.. 

Thanks Andy.. Again.. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I plead senility..
> 
> Thanks Andy.. Again..
> 
> Ross




No, you're good Ross
That link is from 2015, prior to you joining DC


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No, you're good Ross
> That link is from 2015, prior to you joining DC



WAIT!
NO, it's me!!! 
I didn't go to the second page of the post and read
all of the comments


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WAIT!
> NO, it's me!!!
> I didn't go to the second page of the post and read
> all of the comments



LOL.. I was going to use that excuse but, Andy busted me fair and square.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## luckytrim

Blueberry-Lemon Cake


----------



## dragnlaw

*lucky! * 
 A lemon cake is on my to do list today

 - did you sneak a peek at my brain?

What did you add to the blueberries - I have some to add!  Just a bit of sugar?

OK, forget the question - just saw your post..


----------



## Andy M.

OK, Ross. Now you have to make the recipe and post a picture to prove you did it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> OK, Ross. Now you have to make the recipe and post a picture to prove you did it.



I am going to..  

The embarrassing thing is, I have 2 dessert folders.. The main one is* "desserts for two" *which I use frequently and the other is* "sweets"* which I look into less often..

This recipe is for an 8X8 pan and I mostly make desserts for two so, when I saw your post, I didn't think to look in the "sweets" folder..

I need to change my methods.. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I made these cute little tarts from Chef John for my master gardener group's student graduation last night. I used sweetened cream cheese with lemon juice and Penzeys Pie Spice for the filling.


----------



## dragnlaw

Really cute GG.  AND tasty looking!


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Really cute GG.  AND tasty looking!


Thanks! I made 70 of them and there were three left


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> OK, Ross. Now you have to make the recipe and post a picture to prove you did it.



Did and done..  

Store had no Macintosh so I bought Honeycrips.. 
Baked product is delicious.. 

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Did and done..
> 
> Store had no Macintosh so I bought Honeycrips..
> Baked product is delicious..
> 
> Ross




Looks good. I hope you enjoy it. Just make sure you file the recipe in the right folder!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Apple Squares*





YUM!
We had three Ruby Frost Apples that needed to be used up
when we got back from our trip.
Also, I usually keep whole Pecans in the deep freeze.

This was voted "make this again please" recipe by DH 

Big Mahalos (thanks) Andy!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> YUM!
> We had three Ruby Frost Apples that needed to be used up
> when we got back from our trip.
> Also, I usually keep whole Pecans in the deep freeze.
> 
> This was voted "make this again please" recipe by DH
> 
> Big Mahalos (thanks) Andy!



Isn't that great?? I'm making it again this week..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Isn't that great?? I'm making it again this week..
> 
> Ross



Only thing with this recipe though Ross, 
we didn't finish it straight away-it sat in 
a Tupperware for something like 3-4 days
and got too moist.  Two pieces were sacrificed


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Only thing with this recipe though Ross,
> we didn't finish it straight away-it sat in
> a Tupperware for something like 3-4 days
> and got too moist.  Two pieces were sacrificed



um... The first one I made only lasted until breakfast the following morning.. 

That's why I haven't made another until this coming week.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Strawberry shortcakes with from scratch biscuits.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It has been so hot & so humid the majority 
of the time that we've been back home,
that Shave Ice just seemed to be in order.







We went to the #1 rated joint here on Oahu
(Shave Ice is big business here)
and I beg to differ!
This place's got nothin' on my favorite
place out on the North Shore!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fruit Pizza:

Made this with my granddaughters and they loved it.
1 package raw pizza dough, thawed from frozen.  Spread onto pizza pan.  Top with cheesecake flavored sauce, and sliced strawberries, blueberries, sliced banana, and small chunks of pineapple.  Bake in 400 degree oven for twenty minutes, ore until crust is done.

Sauce is made by whisking together softened cream cheese, sour cream, vanilla, and sugar.  Enjoy.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## marigio

For our wedding anniversary i usually prepare te cake called "Tiramisu".
It is a little heavy but very good.
Made with savoiardi biscuits soused in the coffe  and placed in a rectangular bowl.
Three layer biscuits and between a layer an the other i put a cream made with yolk egg beated with sugar an adding mascarpone cheese. I stir well.  Than i add white egg whiped  up an i stir from the bottom to the superior part of the cream in order not to ruin the cream.(not to  stir in round)
Over the cream i put cocoa each layer .
Then i put the cake in the fridge.
My son in law always take home the leftover.


----------



## Just Cooking

marigio said:


> For our wedding anniversary i usually prepare te cake called "Tiramisu".
> It is a little heavy but very good.
> Made with savoiardi biscuits soused in the coffe  and placed in a rectangular bowl.
> Three layer biscuits and between a layer an the other i put a cream made with yolk egg beated with sugar an adding mascarpone cheese. I stir well.  Than i add white egg whiped  up an i stir from the bottom to the superior part of the cream in order not to ruin the cream.(not to  stir in round)
> Over the cream i put cocoa each layer .
> Then i put the cake in the fridge.
> My son in law always take home the leftover.



This sounds simple and wonderful.. 

I usually have this as a treat when dining in an Italian restaurant.. 

When I make it at home, for some reason, it becomes a chore.. 

Ross


----------



## Addie

marigio said:


> For our wedding anniversary i usually prepare te cake called "Tiramisu".
> It is a little heavy but very good.
> Made with savoiardi biscuits soused in the coffe  and placed in a rectangular bowl.
> Three layer biscuits and between a layer an the other i put a cream made with yolk egg beated with sugar an adding mascarpone cheese. I stir well.  Than i add white egg whiped  up an i stir from the bottom to the superior part of the cream in order not to ruin the cream.(not to  stir in round)
> Over the cream i put cocoa each layer .
> Then i put the cake in the fridge.
> My son in law always take home the leftover.



It sounds delicious. But my concern is that the eggs are not cooked. In this country salmonella is a major concern in our food. And eggs are one of the major foods for it.


----------



## Rascal

Macaroni custard. My fave.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...In this country salmonella is a major concern in our food. And eggs are one of the major foods for it.


Actually, salmonella shows up in one out of every 20,000 eggs. And with as quickly as recalls are being made on any tainted food, the chances of getting a bad egg are much smaller than the chance of your take-out meal being contaminated by some sick food service worker.

*Salmonella: The Risks And Tips To Avoid Getting Poisoned*


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, salmonella shows up in one out of every 20,000 eggs. And with as quickly as recalls are being made on any tainted food, the chances of getting a bad egg are much smaller than the chance of your take-out meal being contaminated by some sick food service worker.
> 
> *Salmonella: The Risks And Tips To Avoid Getting Poisoned*



I don't know which poultry farm our eggs here in Mass. comes from, but if I ever hear they are from Tyson Poultry Farm, I just may give up eggs forever. They have been sited so often by the Federal Government for unclean practices and conditions of cruelty, that I won't even buy a chicken wing from them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, salmonella shows up in one out of every 20,000 eggs. And with as quickly as recalls are being made on any tainted food, the chances of getting a bad egg are much smaller than the chance of your take-out meal being contaminated by some sick food service worker.
> 
> *Salmonella: The Risks And Tips To Avoid Getting Poisoned*


+1..


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I don't know which poultry farm our eggs here in Mass. comes from, but if I ever hear they are from Tyson Poultry Farm, I just may give up eggs forever. They have been sited so often by the Federal Government for unclean practices and conditions of cruelty, that I won't even buy a chicken wing from them.


Tyson sells poultry products, but not eggs. Most of the chickens are raised by contract farmers for Tyson - I doubt they all use the same practices. You may be thinking of Perdue.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Croissant Donut Bites 

We really miss good bakeries!  In Cowboyville, 
aka the small town we live in back in Arizona,
there are NONE!!
Here in Hawaii, Oahu to be specific,
there's loads!  Good breads, pastries, cakes, donuts, pies, all that good stuff!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Tonight's desert; orange sherbert,  and a  pink-lady apple.  Good enough.

Seeeeeya; Chief wind of the North


----------



## medtran49

I made chocolate bottom (chopped/shaved chocolate pieces) creme brulee yesterday.  It will be nice and cold this evening to brulee.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy's sister's Apple Squares
topped with Vanilla Ice cream and Salted Caramel Sauce
YUM!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, that looks like more ice cream than apple square.  But...that's the way I like it. Uh huh, uh huh.


We shouldn't be having dessert for a while.  Doc chided me about my winter weight when I went for for my check-up last Tuesday. I have to balance out finishing up any desserty things in the freezer vs taking a few pounds off of my frame.


----------



## kenmiller

My favourite dessert is homemade butterscotch ice cream made by my mom.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, that *looks like more ice cream than apple square*.  But...that's the way I like it. Uh huh, uh huh.
> 
> 
> We shouldn't be having dessert for a while.  Doc chided me about my winter weight when I went for for my check-up last Tuesday. I have to balance out finishing up any desserty things in the freezer vs taking a few pounds off of my frame.




BAHAHA! 
*CG*, I promise there is a goodly sized piece of cake
under that mound, and it was GOOD!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I baked shortcake biscuits today for strawberry shortcakes. Himself still had his with a "dessert cup", or what I call a sponge. That's ok, more biscuits for me!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I baked shortcake biscuits today for strawberry shortcakes. Himself still had his with a "dessert cup", or what I call a sponge. That's ok, more biscuits for me!
> View attachment 35175



Like you, I would rather have the biscuit. It is more authentic shortcake with it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dear Neighbor brought over a batch of Brownies
to help Poor Husband (we're calling him that until he's better)
and he's SOOOOOOOO excited!
I made her Brownies into a Sundae

Vanilla Ice Cream, Hot Fudge, Caramel and Chopped Nuts
Oooh, we forgot Whipped Cream
DELISH!! 
Thank you Dear Neighbor


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Dear Neighbor brought over a batch of Brownies
> to help Poor Husband (we're calling him that until he's better)
> and he's SOOOOOOOO excited!
> I made her Brownies into a Sundae
> View attachment 35226
> Vanilla Ice Cream, Hot Fudge, Caramel and Chopped Nuts
> Oooh, we forgot Whipped Cream
> DELISH!!
> Thank you Dear Neighbor



I just want to know, is he playing his boo boo for all it worth? 

Give him my best and I hope he has a quick recovery. (for your sake.)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*6/20/2019~Natn'l Vanilla Milkshake Day*



yup!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had an appointment in town this morning,
so I decided to go to this new Donut shop
nearby.



We only ate half the 6 assorted donuts for brunch,
we'll finish them off for dessert with glass
of cold milk


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've never made this before!


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmm, I love chocolate-dipped strawberries! I bet they are amazing


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Made my first creme puff tonight. All from scratch. Eclairs were horrible but creme puffs and creme were awesome. 

View attachment 35880View attachment 35881View attachment 35882View attachment 35883View attachment 35884View attachment 35885


----------



## dragnlaw

WOW!  well done!  

that is one I have never attempted.  Mom did but I never had the courage.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

dragnlaw said:


> WOW!  well done!
> 
> 
> 
> that is one I have never attempted.  Mom did but I never had the courage.





I followed this vid. This guy makes the best pastries!!!

https://youtu.be/ekp1M18s2Hc


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Xtra large chocolate chip coming right up!

View attachment 35897View attachment 35898View attachment 35899


----------



## CWS4322

I am not a dessert person. I like homemade ice cream a couple of times/year, and this:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/flora-bs-peach-cream-pie-tnt-100-years-72777.html

My Dad and I disagree on whether it is brown or white sugar. I have made this every year during peach season since I was 10. He has only made it since my Mom could no longer bake. I like my maternal Grandma's crust better the JOC. He likes JOC. Regardless, it turns out every time. It takes very little effort to prep, and is, at least for me, as much the taste of summer as corn-on-the-cob. Surprisingly, once baked and cooled, it does freeze well.


----------



## Just Cooking

CWS4322 said:


> I am not a dessert person. I like homemade ice cream a couple of times/year, and this:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/flora-bs-peach-cream-pie-tnt-100-years-72777.html
> 
> My Dad and I disagree on whether it is brown or white sugar. I have made this every year during peach season since I was 10. He has only made it since my Mom could no longer bake. I like my maternal Grandma's crust better the JOC. He likes JOC. Regardless, it turns out every time. It takes very little effort to prep, and is, at least for me, as much the taste of summer as corn-on-the-cob. Surprisingly, once baked and cooled, it does freeze well.



Thank you for reviving this recipe.. I really want to make this..  

Ross


----------



## CWS4322

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you for reviving this recipe.. I really want to make this..
> 
> Ross


In my family, this is the quintessential "Dog Days' of Summer" dessert. Growing up, it was our favorite breakfast in August. You can obviously use a store-bought crust. My grandma taught me how to make pie crust when I was 9, so pie crust is something I could almost do with my eyes closed. Should you make it, please share your thoughts with DC. I am biased .


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Made my first creme puff tonight. All from scratch. Eclairs were horrible but creme puffs and creme were awesome.
> 
> View attachment 35880View attachment 35881View attachment 35882View attachment 35883View attachment 35884View attachment 35885





Pics didn’t come out right. Let’s try again 
Made another batch today also. These things are so good!



Today’s batch I only tried creme puffs. I didn’t have the right pipe tip for eclairs so didn’t bother trying again. New to all of this.


----------



## CWS4322

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you for reviving this recipe.. I really want to make this..
> 
> Ross


One of the things I learned about peaches and cheese when I was working with the catering company as a recipe editor/developer/tester was that peaches pair excellently with bleu cheese. I developed a roasted peach-bleu cheese (creamy, from Quebec) and arugula salad. I can't remember the dressing but I think it was a dark chocolate balsamic with a light EVOO. My notebooks are in storage in Ontario. Now that I am thinking of this pie, I think the next time I make it, I might add some crumbled creamy bleu cheese to the half and half to up the peach intensity...


----------



## Just Cooking

CWS4322 said:


> One of the things I learned about peaches and cheese when I was working with the catering company as a recipe editor/developer/tester was that *peaches pair excellently with bleu cheese*. I developed a roasted peach-bleu cheese (creamy, from Quebec) and arugula salad. I can't remember the dressing but I think it was a dark chocolate balsamic with a light EVOO. My notebooks are in storage in Ontario. Now that I am thinking of this pie, *I think the next time I make it, I might add some crumbled creamy bleu cheese to the half and half to up the peach intensity...*



How interesting you mention this..

Many, many years ago, while at a convention in Atlanta, I had a dessert which paired peaches with bleu cheese.. I thought it wonderful but, at that time I wasn't into cooking or baking and gave it no further thought.. 

Ross


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Lemon Bars. Some with Merengue


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Fudgy Brownies
Goes great with my homemade ice cream and caramel


----------



## bbqcoder

Needless to say, impressive desserts!


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Magnolia inspired cupcakes


----------



## dragnlaw

*GimmeAnotherOne* hope you are feeding a family of 15!  Who is eating all those yummies you are churning out what seems like once a day if not twice?


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

dragnlaw said:


> *GimmeAnotherOne* hope you are feeding a family of 15!  Who is eating all those yummies you are churning out what seems like once a day if not twice?





I try to feed anyone I come in contact with to get rid of all of it lol. I am new to cooking/baking so I just enjoy making the stuff. Aftermath I give a lot away or feed the family so I can make room to make the next thing smile. 

I will usually cook something like breakfast/dinner and then make a dessert so yea I guess twice a day 

Besides I get to taste things I could never could buy by me


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Late night cake night. Magnolia style. 
Whole cake gone in 1 sitting


----------



## bbqcoder

I’m not surprised that the cake was gone in one sitting. Looks delicious!


----------



## CWS4322

dragnlaw said:


> *GimmeAnotherOne* hope you are feeding a family of 15!  Who is eating all those yummies you are churning out what seems like once a day if not twice?


Glad you asked that, I've been wondering the same thing


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

bbqcoder said:


> I’m not surprised that the cake was gone in one sitting. Looks delicious!





If you’ve ever had Magnolia cupcakes you’ll immediately understand why 

Thinking about another one today along with some pulled pork homemade sandwiches.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

CWS4322 said:


> Glad you asked that, I've been wondering the same thing





Yea last night 4 of us pulled together late night to chow it down. Amazing how quick everyone came together to ‘taste test’ it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mini banana upside down cake..  

Ross


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Just Cooking said:


> Mini banana upside down cake..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





Looks good. Is that carmelization the browning or ripe banana or just the cake color?


----------



## bbqcoder

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> If you’ve ever had Magnolia cupcakes you’ll immediately understand why



Nope, never had them.  Is this cupcakes from Magnolia Bakery?  Tell us about them, please.


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

bbqcoder said:


> Nope, never had them.  Is this cupcakes from Magnolia Bakery?  Tell us about them, please.




https://www.magnoliabakery.com

Based off of them. There’s a couple of versions out there if you search. 

So far I’ve been able to get the chocolate buttercream frosting pretty close (which is the most important part!). The cake though I think is off and need to figure out better. 

You know what that means...going to have to visit Magnolias for more taste testing! 

Their chocolate buttercream frosting is the best I’ve ever had. It’s supposedly an old early 1900’s popular recipe of the time period. Also you don’t refrigerate these which is strange to me.


----------



## Just Cooking

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> Looks good. Is that carmelization the browning or ripe banana or just the cake color?



Thank you..

A simple butter, brown sugar and vanilla extract mix to caramelize the banana slices.. The cake is pound cake and the finished product is really good..  

Ross


----------



## bbqcoder

GimmeAnotherOne said:


> You know what that means...going to have to visit Magnolias for more taste testing!



It seems that they are also in Boston so I’ll have to check them out.  Maybe you could get a job there to get the recipes...


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Chocolate cupcakes. Trying to get Magnolia style down pat. Have the buttercream frosting down but the cake part still not there yet. Oh well guess I’m going to have to make another batch soon...


----------



## GimmeAnotherOne

Magnolia style. Just about there. I made my own buttermilk so it was slightly off I believe. Just about there though.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Apple Galette aka Apple Pie
with Vanilla Ice Cream 


During these difficult and stressful times,
eat dessert!


----------



## dragnlaw

*Cappuccino Pavlova*

Cooling in the oven now - 2 egg whites from the geese went a lot further than I thought!  

When they come out I'll cover with whipped creme, spinkled Cappuccino pwder, 

and I guess I'll decorate with some strawberries that were on special. 

One for me - One for the neighbour.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mini Meyer Lemon Puff Pastry Tartelettes 
with my homemade Curd, but store bought
Puff Pastry.
I put just a touch too much filling, that
bubbled over and the Pastry therefore
did not puff like it should have.
But chaya know, there's nothing
a little Powdered Sugar can't HIDE!!!


----------



## Katie H

We love tapioca pudding and, today, I made some in the crock-pot.

Nothing short of awesome.  It was vanilla tapioca pudding, so I used vanilla paste to make it especially yummy.  Omigosh!  It was the best.

It makes a lot but we were happywith this.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

`Member that Meyer Lemon Curd that I made and froze?



Well, I decided that I was going to try this recipe from *Just Cooking*'s (Ross's) favorite Dessert For Two.



I forgot to make the adjustments for our high elevation (almost 4900 feet above Sea Level) and well, not prefect. 



But, no one's the wiser once you fill and "frost" this cake.




A bit on the dense side, but once it sat in the `fridge for a bit, 
it was wonderful.
I did make one tweak to the recipe, and made Stabilized Whipped Cream with unflavored Gelatin.
I will try this again with the correct adaptations at a later time.


----------



## LPBeier

I have a gluten free pie crust in the freezer that needs using and a pile of cream cheese so I am going to try and make a chocolate cheesecake pie. If it turns out I will try and remember to take pictures (not my strong suit).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Sometimes, it's the simplest things that satisfy.  I had four beautiful, crisp, deep red, and crispy chunks of watermelon.  It cleansed the palate after a bowl of stroganof, and was so tasty and refreshing.  My best 7 layer butterscotch cake could not have been more satisfying.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

The boredom is starting to get to me, so I have been baking. I made two, count 'em two Japanese cheesecakes. They are oishī (delicious).

I also baked some apple cinnamon tarts and a dozen of my extreme blueberry muffins.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, had to look up Japanese Cheesecake.  Fascinating!  There are several around me.  I'm just finding out, one of the most iconic bakery now found practically all over the world is Uncle Tetsu's. 

Thanks for sharing Sir Loin - hope you are enjoying yours!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Japanese Cheesecake?  That stuff is delicious!! 

Speaking of delicious, 
we were talking on the dinner thread, about a recipe that *Ross* had mentioned and made,
Chocolate Cream Pie.
I'm going to take it a step farther with this recipe.


(photo courtesy of Hawaii Magazine)

We use to buy this pie alot to take to parties back home in Hawaii.
Now that I've found this recipe, I'm going to try it!
It's so ONO!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Japanese Cheesecake?  That stuff is delicious!!
> 
> Speaking of delicious,
> we were talking on the dinner thread, about a recipe that *Ross* had mentioned and made,
> Chocolate Cream Pie.
> I'm going to take it a step farther with this recipe.
> 
> 
> We use to buy this pie alot to take to parties back home in Hawaii.
> Now that I've found this recipe, I'm going to try it!
> It's so ONO!!!



Oh Yeah!!  Let us know how it comes out..  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Oh Yeah!!  Let us know how it comes out..
> 
> Ross



Roger that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lots of fruit, so this is health food, right?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

MMM!
From my haul at Cost Plus World Market the other day.
I'd never had a Madeleine before ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH's Buddy from back home in Hawaii, has moved to Las Vegas and decided pay us a visit.  He'll be staying for a coupla days and brought dessert for us all to share.

https://crumblcookies.com/





Muddy Buddy and Milk Chocolate Chip


Holy Cow Batman!!  Where have these been all my life?


----------



## dragnlaw

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 42475
> 
> MMM!
> From my haul at Cost Plus World Market the other day.
> I'd never had a Madeleine before ...



I make Madeleine's at least once a month!  Partial payment to my neighbour to keep him sweet for the help that he gives me.

Siimple because you make the batter day before, shove it in the fridge, bake off the next day.  (this is one of the pans that I use "butter" to grease - yum)

Absolutely the best when fresh...   2nd day is good too but day of....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made DH & his Buddy (who's from Hawaii and is visiting with us for a few days) Hot Fudge Sundaes with the works!  Vanilla Ice Cream, homemade Hot Fudge Sauce, Whipped Cream, Chocolate Jimmies and a Maraschino Cherry on top! (I didn't get a photograph, `cuz they were melting FAST)
I even got out my Ice Cream Sundae dishes and the long handled spoons.
Our friend was like a little kid again!
"Where did you buy these ice cream dishes from Sis?"
I gifted him two.

Our friend is a single guy who doesn't make alot of things for himself, so he said that it was such a treat to come and hang with us.
DH said, we eat well here in Auntie Doni's Kitchen, don't we?!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> I make Madeleine's at least once a month!  Partial payment to my neighbour to keep him sweet for the help that he gives me.
> 
> Siimple because you make the batter day before, shove it in the fridge, bake off the next day.  (this is one of the pans that I use "butter" to grease - yum)
> 
> Absolutely the best when fresh...   2nd day is good too but day of....



I've never made my own dragn, and only eaten them less than a handful of times.  I saw a recipe on Pinterest for Chocolate dipped Madeleines!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Christmas Eve Dessert





Fresh Apple Crostata with Tillamook Oregon Hazelnut and Salted Caramel Ice Cream, the perfect combination!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

we are still baking.  We have to make the Toll House cookies, and the date-filled cookies yet, not  to mention the hamentashen.  DD made a homemade brioche as well  Next week it's french bread time.  I'll  use the King Arthur recipe, and technique.  

Getting ready to eat roulade and buttered snow peas for dinner.

Merry Holidays to everyone.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Santa put these in our Christmas Stockings for me to bake off.



I made just one of them, the Brownie Mix, and topped it
with a generous scoop of Tillamook Hazelnut Salted Caramel
Ice Cream.

Very yummy!!


----------



## LPBeier

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 45245
> 
> Santa put these in our Christmas Stockings for me to bake off.
> 
> I made just one of them, the Brownie Mix, and topped it
> with a generous scoop of Tillamook Hazelnut Salted Caramel
> Ice Cream.
> 
> Very yummy!!



K-Girl, that looks really nummy! I love baking in my Cast iron. I haven't done brownies but I have done cornbread, coffeecake, and pie!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> K-Girl, that looks really nummy! I love baking in my Cast iron. I haven't done brownies but I have done cornbread, coffeecake, and pie!



Mahalo, thanks Lydia.
We tried the Chocolate Chip Cookie CI last night, meh
not so much, but the Ice Cream was good


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A taste delight! 





We went to an International market while visiting in Las Vegas and brought back a BIG bag of Amaretti Cookies

Crumbled over some Vanilla Ice Cream is really good!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm calling this a Turtle Sundae
Tillamook Old Fashion Vanilla Ice cream, 
layered with Salted Caramel and Hot Fudge Sauce with chopped Pecans


----------



## Kathleen

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 46147
> 
> I'm calling this a Turtle Sundae
> Tillamook Old Fashion Vanilla Ice cream,
> layered with Salted Caramel and Hot Fudge Sauce with chopped Pecans



Miss?  Oh, MISS?  Our order has not yet arrived....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kathleen said:


> Miss?  Oh, MISS?  Our order has not yet arrived....


 BAHAHAHA!

We're going to repeat that tonight, you and Frank are welcome


----------



## Kathleen

Oh, I wish!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ms. Neighbor-Across-The-Street brought us some of her homemade
Chocolate Chip Cookies, so I decided that a Sundae was in order...
Chocolate Jimmies included ... DH did need one more Cookie to 
"even it all out"


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mini Brownie Bites with a scoop of
Tillamook Old Fashion Vanilla Ice Cream,
Hot Fudge ala Smuckers and some 
chopped Pecans


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This was actually _really _good!

Mini Brownie
Marshmallow
Fresh Strawberry
Chocolate drizzle

The combination works wonderfully together!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Texas Chocolate Quarter Sheet Cake
https://www.dessertfortwo.com/texas-chocolate-quarter-sheet-cake/
I added chopped Pecans on top just because and this was a huge hit with the neighbors!! 





OH MY!!!  Make this!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We're going to a last time Card Game Afternoon tomorrow with
Neighbors-Two-Doors-Down ... they've sold their home and are
leaving for their new home in another State on Tuesday.

I've made these as one of the Sweet Treats to share





 

Chocolate Dipped Marshmallows with
Graham Cracker Crumbs (think S'mores)
and candy sprinkles


----------



## Janet H

I made short bread yesterday


----------



## taxlady

I made "rødgrød" with cherries. It's sort of a fruit pudding. It was pretty good. It's the first time I tried it with cherries and the first time I used potato starch as the thickener. It worked well. We had some last night and there seems to be enough for another four servings.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Quarter Sheet Pecan Pie Bars


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had a lonely Apple in the fruit bowl that was 
dying a slow death and needed to get eaten ...





My Mother gave me this adorable and yet very 
handy Pie Plate ... 





.. this worked PERFECTLY for that 1 + cup of
diced Apple.



I cheated just a tad, I used refrigerated Pie Crust,
but it worked just right in this plate.
Add a scoop of Ice Cream and you're golden!


----------



## dragnlaw

Now you've made me run to the fridge to see if there's a lonely apple!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I just happened to have a can of applesauce in the pantry, so I made an applesauce cake in my new fleur-de-lis-bundt-pan.


----------



## Andy M.

The last leg of the Mothers Day food service was a chocolate cake served with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Katie H

Fresh strawberry pie.  Have enough for tonight and tomorrow, then I'll make a lemon cake.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dark Chocolate Dipped Fresh Jumbo Sized Strawberries


----------



## dragnlaw

Now you're just teasing us* Kgirl!* not fair.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> Now you're just teasing us* Kgirl!* not fair.



:


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Made a No-Bake Meyer Lemon Cheesecake Mousse in small 
parfait cups to take over to Gal Pal Card Game next door tomorrow ... 
the recipe made ALOT of the Mousse.

Solution:



Make up half pint Mason jars, layered for two of the
other neighbors who will not be in attendance.

I didn't get the layers quite even, but how stinkin' 
good does that look?


----------



## Andy M.

Made a batch of pineapple ice cream today. SO and I had some for dessert tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Not what you would usually call dessert, but we had it after supper, so it sort of counts. I made some bruschetta on slices of whole wheat baguette. Made it with garlic and pesto with no tomato. It was a jarred pesto, but OMG, that is some fine pesto. It's from Bioitalia. I have enjoyed every single product I have bought from that company. They aren't cheap, but so worth the slightly higher price. I fell in love with their whole wheat pasta a decade or so ago.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## taxlady

No pix, but as a joint project, we made strawberry ice cream. Makes a big mess, but oh so worth it. We haven't made ice cream in about two years. it was starting to come out the top of the ice cream machine. Too many bowls and spatulas got dirty. But worth it, goodness, that's good ice cream.


----------



## taxlady

Last night, Friday, we had fruit salad for dessert. I used oranges, apple, banana, mango, raisins, and chopped walnuts. Served it with whipped cream. Delicious, the mango was really good in that. Sorry about the fuzzy pix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I made a blueberry cobbler from the recipe on "dessert for two". There's a bit of fine ground cornmeal in the topping, which we rather enjoy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Anniversary Dessert









Cannoli Ice Cream Cake
HUGE hit here!


----------



## karadekoolaid

Pineapple cheesecake. Fresh pineapple cooked down with sugar ( although I was tempted to add some ginger), cheesecake with eggs, cream cheese and yoghurt. Yum!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

(file photo)

Made another batch of Meyer Lemon Sherbert.
Every Winter, when the Lemons are in season, I buy a few bags,
zest and juice them, then freeze them for later use in the year.
This is such a refreshing Summertime treat!
Mom was in heaven, yet again ... this is just like the one
she would have for years at one of her friends restaurants.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 48675
> (file photo)
> 
> Made another batch of Meyer Lemon Sherbert.
> Every Winter, when the Lemons are in season, I buy a few bags,
> zest and juice them, then freeze them for later use in the year.
> This is such a refreshing Summertime treat!
> Mom was in heaven, yet again ... this is just like the one
> she would have for years at one of her friends restaurants.




I was just giggling to myself ... I forgot to mention, last night at "Dessert Time" in our house, I asked "who wants dessert?"

Mom: What'cha got?

Moi: What would you like Mom? I've got Sherbert, Ice Cream Cake, Jello with fruit and whipped cream or Watermelon
Mom: Oh Sherbert of course!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Meyer Lemon Meringue Birthday Pie for DH


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Saw this at the Mega-Mart and thought we'd give it a whirl



I made them into Jumbo Muffins and then simply dipped them into the included Meyer Lemon Glaze mix.



These are very nice!
Not too sweet and fantastic with a cup of hot Tea.


----------



## dragnlaw

I really wince every time I see that name "Krusteaz".  

I can't help it.  I immediately think of 'Krusty the Clown' from the Simpson's show.  The visuals are not very appetizing! 

Aside from the name, they sure look appetizing. (sorry, don't mean to spoil it for anyone... )


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Saw this at the Mega-Mart and thought we'd give it a whirl.



They look very good.  I can't eat the Krusteaz stuff anymore.  I think I taste the aluminum in the baking powder or something?  Just tastes off to me.  But, I'm sure that is just me!!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Banana cupcakes with peanut butter cream cheese frosting. I made 12, Spunkmeyer size.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> They look very good.  I can't eat the Krusteaz stuff anymore.  I think I *taste the aluminum* in the baking powder or something?  Just tastes off to me.  But, I'm sure that is just me!!!



_That's what it is!!!_ 

I thought that's what I tasted too *Ginny*.
That's twice now I've bought this brand, the last time was their Blueberry Muffin mix


Hmmm, maybe not so much anymore.
I don't normally buy mixes, but it caught my eye and I'm always looking for something different to feed my Mom.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I hosted Neighborhood Gal Pals Game Afternoon.
For our dessert course, I made No-Bake Oreo Cheesecake in
individual disposable parfait cups with those adorable
little spoons from the Dollar Tree.
Big thumbs up all around the table!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 50229
> 
> I hosted Neighborhood Gal Pals Game Afternoon.
> For our dessert course, I made No-Bake Oreo Cheesecake in
> individual disposable parfait cups with those adorable
> little spoons from the Dollar Tree.
> Big thumbs up all around the table!



Looks and sounds totally yummy, K-Girl!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> Looks and sounds totally yummy, K-Girl!



Real simple!
I still like my Meyer Lemon non bake cheesecake parfaits better.




I made the individuals for Game Day with the Gals



And then in Mason jars with lids to send home to all of the Mister's.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Real simple!
> I still like my Meyer Lemon non bake cheesecake parfaits better.
> 
> 
> View attachment 50231
> 
> I made the individuals for Game Day with the Gals
> 
> View attachment 50230
> 
> And then in Mason jars with lids to send home to all of the Mister's.



Very thoughtful!


----------



## dragnlaw

Your Gal Pals must always have you on the top of their lists when it comes time to decide who's coming that week!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks gals!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We three (DH, Mom & I) were invited next door for evening coffee, dessert and game night for NYE.

I made a new-to-me recipe









No-Bake Chocolate Mousse Pie, DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We three (DH, Mom & I) were invited next door for evening coffee, dessert and game night for NYE.
> 
> I made a new-to-me recipe
> 
> 
> No-Bake Chocolate Mousse Pie, DELICIOUS!!!



You know how to get my attention!!  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> You know how to get my attention!!
> 
> Ross





That was bit of a PIA to make really.
Multiple steps that needs to be planner out.
I made stabilized whipped cream to insure no weeping on the dessert buffet while we all planned games.
And when was the last time you went looking for Famous brand Chocolate Wafers? I had to go to 3 different stores and then the price, GEEZ!

I've got 1/2 of the Pie leftover, but I'm certain that DH will make short work of that situation.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That was bit of a PIA to make really.
> Multiple steps that needs to be planner out.
> I made stabilized whipped cream to insure no weeping on the dessert buffet while we all planned games.
> And when was the last time you went looking for Famous brand Chocolate Wafers? I had to go to 3 different stores and then the price, GEEZ!
> 
> I've got 1/2 of the Pie leftover, but I'm certain that DH will make short work of that situation.



Was that the one that I make?  I don't find it a PIA.  To me, it is super easy.  For the Famous cookies, different stores keep them in different places.  Some keep it with ice cream fixings, others in the cookie aisle.  But I do prefer the Quadratini wafers.  

Good job!  Very pretty!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That was bit of a PIA to make really.
> Multiple steps that needs to be planner out.
> I made stabilized whipped cream to insure no weeping on the dessert buffet while we all planned games.
> And when was the last time you went looking for Famous brand Chocolate Wafers? I had to go to 3 different stores and then the price, GEEZ!
> 
> I've got 1/2 of the Pie leftover, but I'm certain that DH will make short work of that situation.



Anything PIA is not on my radar at present.  

I'll stay with my Christina Lane choc pie.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> Was that the one that I make?  I don't find it a PIA.  To me, it is super easy.  For the Famous cookies, different stores keep them in different places.  Some keep it with ice cream fixings, others in the cookie aisle.  But I do prefer the Quadratini wafers.
> 
> Good job!  Very pretty!



*Ginny*, I think that was the recipe that you linked
https://www.copymethat.com/r/L2IvT2aS4/no-bake-chocolate-mousse-pie/
Maybe I got too flustered, but I will try it again with the mods that I used.




Just Cooking said:


> Anything PIA is not on my radar at present.
> 
> I'll stay with my *Christina Lane choc pie*.
> 
> Ross




???  and what choco pie is that pray tell *Ross*?


----------



## dragnlaw

*Christina Lane - Dessert for Two*

All Yummies!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ???  and what choco pie is that pray tell *Ross*?



I have been making this Mini Chocolate Cream Pie for a few years now. About twice a month.

I thought I'd told everyone  here about it. 

Its a 7" pie (perfect for we two) and the only change I make is that I use regular pie crust as I don't care for cracker or cookie crusts.

https://www.dessertfortwo.com/chocolate-cream-pie-2/

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> I have been making this Mini Chocolate Cream Pie for a few years now. About twice a month.
> 
> I thought I'd told everyone  here about it.
> 
> Its a 7" pie (perfect for we two) and the only change I make is that I use regular pie crust as I don't care for cracker or cookie crusts.
> 
> https://www.dessertfortwo.com/chocolate-cream-pie-2/
> 
> Ross



That's right *Ross*!
My memory is starting to fail me 
I even made that recipe I believe ...


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> That's right *Ross*!
> My memory is starting to fail me
> *I even made that recipe I believe* ...



LOL. I kinda thought that you had, some time back. 

Welcome to fading memory lane.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> LOL. I kinda thought that you had, some time back.
> 
> *Welcome to fading memory lane*.
> 
> Ross




Thanks for the warm welcome *Ross*! 

I found it! 



I thought that I had made that recipe, that was back in February 2021.
How time flies when we're having fun.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome *Ross*!
> 
> I found it!
> 
> View attachment 50668
> 
> I thought that I had made that recipe, that was back in February 2021.
> How time flies when we're having fun.



Yes you did!!  

Ross


----------



## msmofet

Made Ambrosia for DD earlier. So I had a small helping.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

By request of my dearest husband.
He has been waiting so very patiently for a batch of Chocolate Chip Cookies.
Ice cold glass of milk and he's happy.
This is our favorite recipe
https://www.landolakes.com/recipe/17480/chewy-jumbo-chocolate-chip-cookies/
I made a half recipe, which yields about 3 dozen cookies, just enough... and I'm _NOT _sharing!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Not too long ago, a Crumbl Cookie opened up not far from us.
DH made the executive decision that we needed to have some for dessert today.



But again, he forgot to change out of his house slippers and refused to get out of the car.  



So I suggested that I go into the shop, take a picture of their display tray of what flavors were being offered this week.

Brilliant! 

As I suspected, we wound up with a box of 6 `cuz it was double rewards week with an order of 6 or more cookies 



2 Snickerdoodle Cupcake 
2 Iced Oatmeal
2 Milk Chocolate Chip

YUM!

With a hot cup of coffee, dessert is served.
We also decided that we'd eat our supper early so that we could dive into that pink box!  


(photo credit Crumbl Cookies)

I made the grave error of showing DH the cookie cutter from Crumbl (you can kinda see it in the photo above).
It cuts each cookie evenly into 4 pieces.
Now he wants one and they're $9 !!!   NOPE!


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm betting that you guys have one or two knives around the kitchen?  ;-)

Love the cookies!  We don't have anything like that around here...but we do have a new store: Nothing Bundt Cakes https://www.nothingbundtcakes.com/?msclkid=86b26c03b4c81ef214f50ea69c9273f0&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Nothing%20Bundt%20Cakes_B_Top%20Brand_National-Radius%20Experiment%206.1.22&utm_term=nothing%20bundt%20cake&utm_content=nothing%20bundt%20cakes


----------



## dragnlaw

Homemade Coffee Ice Cream in the churner now.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm betting that you guys have one or two knives around the kitchen?  ;-)
> 
> Love the cookies!  We don't have anything like that around here...but we do have a new store: Nothing Bundt Cakes https://www.nothingbundtcakes.com/?msclkid=86b26c03b4c81ef214f50ea69c9273f0&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Nothing%20Bundt%20Cakes_B_Top%20Brand_National-Radius%20Experiment%206.1.22&utm_term=nothing%20bundt%20cake&utm_content=nothing%20bundt%20cakes



Right-o Ginny!  I use disposable plastic knives and just keep one in that pink box at all times 

As to Nothing bundt, we had one close to where we lived in SoAZ, but never tried it.


----------



## taxlady

We had strawberries with crème fraiche for dessert. (All of the whipping cream I can order on the intertubes has weird stuff in it, even the organic ones.) Had that with some Porto.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GinnyPNW said:


> ...but we do have a new store: Nothing Bundt Cakes...


We walked into one a couple years ago (pre-Covid) while on vacation. We thought we'd split a bundtlet, but couldn't decide on a flavor to share. At $5.95 each, we passed on two and ended up with zero. I will admit to being annoyingly frugal, but at almost a buck a bite, I just couldn't justify it. Besides, Himself had just blown the budget getting morning coffee at Caribou instead of McD's.   Just kidding about the budget thing...


----------



## Just Cooking

GinnyPNW said:


> Nothing Bundt Cakes



We have a Nothing Bundt Cake store, close to our bank.

We drop in for a small cake often. We are addicted to their Raspberry Chocolate Cake. 

I will refrain from speaking of *CG's* frugality. What is it that the "cool kids" say, "YOLO"? 

Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW

Just Cooking said:


> We have a Nothing Bundt Cake store, close to our bank.
> 
> We drop in for a small cake often. We are addicted to their Raspberry Chocolate Cake.
> 
> I will refrain from speaking of *CG's* frugality. What is it that the "cool kids" say, "YOLO"?
> 
> Ross



I love that one too!  But our store claims they only make it once a year, in February, I think?  Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Just Cooking

GinnyPNW said:


> I love that one too!  But our store claims they only make it once a year, in February, I think?  Grrrrrrr.



Bummer. Its an 'every day' item here.

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Chocolate Kahlua Bundt cake with Tillamook Vanilla Bean Ice Cream

For some reason this half Bundt cake flavor did not sell all that well at the Community Bale & Craft Sale *shrug* So I have the leftovers in the stand up freezer, that we have been whittling away at


----------



## Katie H

Our local Kroger grocery store had some awesome blueberries on sale yesterday, so I put a carton in my cart.

This morning I made a great blueberry buckle.  I've made this before which guarantees it's going to be tasty.  Dessert for several days ahead.  Yum!

Here's a link to the recipe if anyone wants to try it, too:  https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/blueberry-buckle-recipe-2012987.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That recipe does look good, *Katie*. I have some cake flour I want to use up. I bought some pretty berries at Aldi on Monday. I can see this appearing on a counter near us soon. Thanks for the link - I saved it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My strawberry birthday (short)cake! No candles since the biscuit was already baked.


----------



## taxlady

We shared a mango for dessert.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> My strawberry birthday (short)cake! No candles since the biscuit was already baked.
> 
> View attachment 52375



Happy Birthday, *CG*!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I made a half cherry, half apple pie with fluted edges, and brushed with egg wash.  It looks great.  I'm going to try to load pictures using my cell phone.  If it doesn't work, I'll tranfer the pictures to my laptop, and go from there.  

The darker side has cinnamon sprinkled over the top to show the apple side.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## HeyItsSara

Recently DD made some jam with half strawberries half rhubarb.  Not much sugar. It was bitey!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Double Fudge Brownie Cookie from Crumbl Cookies.
I must say, we cut each cookie into 4ths and they even sell a cookie cutter that will cut the cookies into fourths, so why don't they put 4 pieces of brownie on top?


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 52567
> 
> Double Fudge Brownie Cookie from Crumbl Cookies.
> I must say, we cut each cookie into 4ths and they even sell a cookie cutter that will cut the cookies into fourths, so why don't they put 4 pieces of brownie on top?



Looks really good. I love chocolate baked goods. 
But why don’t they just make them a quarter the size and lower the cost accordingly per cookie? Would save on waste.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Looks really good. I love chocolate baked goods.
> But why don’t they just make them a quarter the size and lower the cost accordingly per cookie? Would save on waste.



Oh, *MsM*, there's no waste, I assure you 
And I seem to recall seeing mini cookies too, but ...


----------



## taxlady

I made some strawberry and banana nice cream for dessert. Good stuff. Next time I will cut the strawberries in half before I put them in the food processor.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I bought a 5 pound bag of un-named fresh Oranges at the local Kroger's and they were inedible!  So sour.  I figured rather than throw them out I'd make Orange Sherbet!



It came out so nice, not too sweet, not to sour or bitter.
Now it needs to sit quietly in the deep freeze for 24 hours, which is perfect, `cuz we're bringing my Mother over here to our house tomorrow for linner (late lunch/early dinner) and then stream a movie, she loves that.


----------



## taxlady

I tried another new-to-me Danish recipe. This time for something called Jordbær Fragilite (Strawberry Fragilité). It's a bit fussy, but I'm sure it will be easier next time. It's two meringue rounds with chopped almonds. There's crème Chantilly with sliced strawberries between the two rounds. Confectioner's sugar and strawberries on top. I also used some lemon balm (citronmelisse) leaves to decorate. That was really yummy. I may have eaten too much, but the recipe says to eat it right away.


----------



## dragnlaw

WOW!  *taxy*! that's gorgeous! 

I love merangues - it's too humid right now, but soon, soon.


----------



## Pie-eyed

I didn`t make any dessert today, but this a frequent favorite.  French Apple Cake.


----------



## taxlady

I made some banana nut muffins. There were 18. We already ate 6 of them.


----------



## Andy M.

Lemon sugar cookies and milk.


----------



## Katie H

We are near to some surgery for Glenn and we had a carton of blueberries, so I mixed up a box of French vanilla instant pudding using cream instead of milk and mixed the blueberries in.  Pretty good.

From now on until a while things will be a little bland.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I made strawberry shortcakes. Decided to scarf mine down before I could take a pic. Trust me that it was pretty - and pretty yummy. 



taxlady said:


> I made some banana nut muffins. There were 18. *We already ate 6 of them*.


I guess they were good!


----------



## taxlady

I made some chocolate nice cream for dessert. It was very good. This was the first time I used a dairy cream rather than coconut milk. I wasn't in the mood to open a can of coconut milk or grate some coconut cream. I add some mint leaves, but we had to pay attention to even be able to detect the faint taste of mint. Thanks again @blissful for that nice cream recipe.


----------



## Katie H

*I'm about to take a blackberry cobbler out of the oven.  Looking forward to tonight's dessert.*


----------



## Andy M.

Made up a batch of pineapple ice cream.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I had to make sure that the Gingerbread that I made using @Andy M. 's recipe would be suitable to be given as gifts ... yup! 
Can you see all of those bits of candied Ginger in there?  Very Ginger-y, but in a good way.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dessert tonight... Crumbl Cookies ... 2 Snickerdoodles, 1 Milk Chocolate Chip, 1 Hot Chocolate ... just a bit of each, like a 4th of each one...they're HUGE!


----------



## Katie H

Love, love, love raspberries.. Oh, did I say I'm fond of raspberries?!

At any rate, our Kroger had some of the prettiest fresh raspberries on sale so I purchased 2 containers.  Had had a recipe for a dessert I'd been wanting to try.  Omigosh!  Delicious and easy.
And as George Carlin said to his mother, "Does it look like the picture?"  And, yes, it does.  Here's a link to the recipe:  https://www.bing.com/images/search?...ry-dessert/&idpp=recipe&ajaxhist=0&ajaxserp=0


----------



## Sheetal3v

Chocolate Cake


----------

